# Cali connection seeds what the deal



## Bxgrower81 (Dec 3, 2011)

I ordered some chem4fems a few months back along with some tahoe from the tude and was wondering if these are going to be worth cracking right now due to the recent issues of males and hermies in recent threads I have read. Should I just wait and order chem4 fems from the doc or just risk the issues. Thank you


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmm well that explains why 3 out of 4, of my chem4 og plants look like they're starting to develop sacs a week after the flip. It sure does suck to spend so much time growing them out, taking clones etc, only to have them hermie during the home stretch. 

GL with yours. I don't see why you wouldn't try them, unless you're pressed for space. It's easy to spot the hermies early if you look your plants over each night. 

I have 4 other plants that are ready to move in to the flower room to take the place of all 4 of the chem4 og's just in case they all hermi.. that way I don't have 1/3 of my room empty. I try to do that every time I grow plants that were started from seed, I have some back up plants to take their place if they hermie.

I guess the only reason I'm not pissed I blew that $ on bad seeds is because I have some Leia OG and Candy drop waiting to crack and this just means I'll have room for those sooner  Weather it's cali connection or fem seeds in general, I am done with feminized seeds. Hell, you have to watch for hermies anyway, how hard could it be to watch for males... should be easier.


----------



## Goldowitz (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought two packs of CC pre-98 BK because of all the great reviews I read online. I guess technically that hasn't changed, but a lot of garbage has been brought to light about CC recently. It sucks because I wasted my money and also have the free mix pack that I got from the tude. My rooms are packed full of legit genetics and I am not going to risk everything I have been working for just because swerve wanted to save some money on crap that was sold as a legit product. I am killing all the 98BK that I am currently growing and all my CC seeds are going into the garbage.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 3, 2011)

i'm growing some of the pre98 bubba fems from cali con atm and they're idk, 5 weeks or so into flower and not a hermie in site.. idk what the deal is with everyone's problem with swerves gear, but everything that i've run from cali connection has been some straight up fire.. 
idk.. to each their own i guess..

and to the dude trashing his cc beans, let m know what day trash collection is please..


----------



## ataxia (Dec 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm growing some of the pre98 bubba fems from cali con atm and they're idk, 5 weeks or so into flower and not a hermie in site.. idk what the deal is with everyone's problem with swerves gear, but everything that i've run from cali connection has been some straight up fire..
> idk.. to each their own i guess..
> 
> and to the dude trashing his cc beans, let m know what day trash collection is please..


everyone has their own opinion about CC.... i never tried em, but i've heard good shit and bad shit. If anyone with a brain looked at his interview in HT you could see how ...idk ... non impressive (for lack of a better term) his garden or whomever's garden was in the pics... I'm sure they have good cuts. I also think they are dicks ...
.....and to the dude throwing his beans away ....
Don't disrespect any genetics like that.... you could have THE keeper in the pack.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 3, 2011)

Im 2nd week into flower with my 2 Julius Caesars and im not having any probloms i also started 6 CVK,and a Caliconnections Mixed Pack im about to start the free pack of jedi and finish the pack of Julius Caesars I poped 3 and got 2 females and 1 male so i have 7 moe! But that sucks people are having probloms! Hope it gets better for you guys!


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 3, 2011)

give your cc gear to a friend to find the keeper, or save it for a rainy day...


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 3, 2011)

yep, checked again tonight and I tossed 3 of my chem4 og's out, with one left on the watch list... I'm not so sure a couple are hermies at all, they could just be males, they were fem seeds though. Anyway... I gave some cali connection beans a try, I doubt I will again.


----------



## root2vest (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, I'm shocked by this thread, Swerve is a very respected breeder. CC won a few awards this year at HTCC didnt they? I know I know its the HTCC but still.. I have grown straight fire, Tahoe, 98 bubbs, Larry, never had one issue..


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not trying to bash CC. It's funny that the OP put this thread up the same day I started noticing balls on my Chem4OG's.. I'm just reporting my experience with mine..

I love the sound of some of his strains, but I love the sound of a bunch of breaders strains, so I'm gonna check some others out... with so many out there CC isn't likely to get my $ again.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 4, 2011)

ive seen a lot of people sharing bad experiences with CC. personally i have had really good luck so far with the Tahoes, and even kept one as a mother for future use. i have more CC gear to run, and im just going to run my CC gear with only other CC gear incase of problems, and keep a watchful eye of course. but i mean, each person has different needs, i personally am really just looking for one super awesome pheno from each pack 

good luck


----------



## JCashman (Dec 4, 2011)

Goldowitz said:


> I bought two packs of CC pre-98 BK because of all the great reviews I read online. I guess technically that hasn't changed, but a lot of garbage has been brought to light about CC recently. It sucks because I wasted my money and also have the free mix pack that I got from the tude. My rooms are packed full of legit genetics and I am not going to risk everything I have been working for just because swerve wanted to save some money on crap that was sold as a legit product. I am killing all the 98BK that I am currently growing and all my CC seeds are going into the garbage.


thats dumb buddy. they could be gems in those packs!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

My chem 4 and pre 98 bubba are doing ok so far (4 weeks flowering). My larry is a straight up transvestite. Plus swerve has made it apparent that he doesn't care that his gear autos and hermies, read my sig. I guess just stay clear of his fems.

Larry


----------



## Swerve (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW i even offered to repaced your gear.. ... bash away ..lol if u have any issues with my gear hit me up if you wanna be a kid awesome...you find and hit me up and we fix issues.


simple we offer guarantees on germination....


----------



## dart420 (Dec 4, 2011)

Swerve said:


> WOW i even offered to repaced your gear.. ... bash away ..lol if u have any issues with my gear hit me up if you wanna be a kid awesome...you find and hit me up and we fix issues.
> 
> 
> simple we offer guarantees on germination....



You keep saying that, but why would anyone want to replace auto/hermie riddled beans. Do you offer replacement with dna genetics?????


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I'll crack them after the holidays,isolate the plants and watch them closely,hopefully I get lucky with them


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

Swerve said:


> WOW i even offered to repaced your gear.. ... bash away ..lol if u have any issues with my gear hit me up if you wanna be a kid awesome...you find and hit me up and we fix issues.
> 
> 
> simple we offer guarantees on germination....


No one is bashing, just sharing our honest experience. Would you rather we didn't mention it at all? Just bite our lip and take it? I don't know about any of these other guys but I'll take replacements, I won't argue with that. That is if you really intend on following through. What needs to be done? Pm you my address on here or on your cali connect forums?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 4, 2011)

^ i wouldn't run a pack of hermi prone anything.

let's see... cost of medium, water, nutes, electric, wear on bulbs & ballasts, cost to take and maintain cuts, lab space & space under lamps, etc.

nope, not worth it in my opinion. 
no matter the schlep who made the cross. 
if you do run dem CC beans please report back on the experience.

me... i got tons of better shit to play with... so those packs i mistakenly purchased are definitely getting traded away... should be able to dupe somebody just on the "brand name" alone.

and my lab time & lab related expenses aren't to be taken as "oh well shit happens".

here ya go "skid and swerve" this is what a real selection room looks like. 

===> even ONE sterile nanner is unacceptable to this guy. 
===> which is why you will NEVER kill it in europe.
===> i sent him your jedi kush for a laugh.

& those plants you had in hightimes were a fu*king joke with what looked like PM on them.

stick to being a hobbit in a land of elves & wizzzzzards.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

I hear you man, but the larry smells so good, I have to try again. I will report on my experience trust me. If I get any more problems the shit is getting chopped, I won't finish it like I am with the Larry now. That is if I even get replacements, we'll see. I have good solid beans to play with too thank jeebus, I just had to try the "legendaries". Like I said, when and more importantly IF I get replacements, the first sign of herm issues the shit is getting destroyed, and I will report on it either way, good or bad.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 4, 2011)

bro i got you in my mental roladex... make sure to report back.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

I will man, guaranteed.


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 6 Larry OG reg seeds left over from my purchase in April of this year. I will start these in a few weeks when I get a chance to put them by themselves. The first 10 pack gave me 4 females. 2 went right to the garbage because they went into shock from being topped. All the leaves died. The other 2 were healthy but grew balls 2 weeks into flower. I had to chuck one of them because it was too bad to save. The last one went all the way after I religiously pulled the balls off for the next 6 weeks. When it was done it looked and smelled like a cheap imitation of OG Kush. It was airy and light. The high was nothing to talk about and overall it was a total waste of time and effort. I never pulled clones from them because of the hermie problem.

I then gave 4 seeds away and kept 6 for myself from the last pack. The 2 packs cost me over $250 back in April. So far I got 2 ounces of crappy weed from 1 plant. I guess I'll give the last 6 seeds a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Chem Dawg (Dec 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm growing some of the pre98 bubba fems from cali con atm and they're idk, 5 weeks or so into flower and not a hermie in site.. idk what the deal is with everyone's problem with swerves gear, but everything that i've run from cali connection has been some straight up fire..
> idk.. to each their own i guess..
> 
> and to the dude trashing his cc beans, let m know what day trash collection is please..


Good to here Racer as I'm 2 weeks into veg with CC 98pre bubba. Hope I run as well as you Sir!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> I have 6 Larry OG reg seeds left over from my purchase in April of this year. I will start these in a few weeks when I get a chance to put them by themselves. The first 10 pack gave me 4 females. 2 went right to the garbage because they went into shock from being topped. All the leaves died. The other 2 were healthy but grew balls 2 weeks into flower. I had to chuck one of them because it was too bad to save. The last one went all the way after I religiously pulled the balls off for the next 6 weeks. When it was done it looked and smelled like a cheap imitation of OG Kush. It was airy and light. The high was nothing to talk about and overall it was a total waste of time and effort. I never pulled clones from them because of the hermie problem.
> 
> I then gave 4 seeds away and kept 6 for myself from the last pack. The 2 packs cost me over $250 back in April. So far I got 2 ounces of crappy weed from 1 plant. I guess I'll give the last 6 seeds a shot and see what happens.


That blows man! Its funny because I was looking into some larry tonight!! No CC for me, to sketchy from the sounds of it!


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 4, 2011)

wow company went fast.

but still the genetics will continue.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 4, 2011)

Swerve said:


> WOW i even offered to repaced your gear.. ... bash away ..lol if u have any issues with my gear hit me up if you wanna be a kid awesome...you find and hit me up and we fix issues.
> 
> 
> simple we offer guarantees on germination....


 I don't think I came off as bashing, I assume you must be talking to the OP? I would take some replacement beans if you want to replace the ones I just had to toss. However I'd rather get them in regular instead of feminized.

I was super excited to grow that chem4OG and really only care about getting one good keeper.. I have one left, but choosing my keeper from one plant doesn't fill me with confidence that it will be the keeper pheno anyway.

My problem wasn't germination, 4 out of 6 is fine in my book, mine hermied on me, or looked to be straight males.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried to run the Larry also, and never got 1 to the flower room. Ijust chuck weak, puny, looking plants before I waste time and energy on them. I got 1 Deadhead OG to the finish line with no hermies on a reg seed.The smoke was ok, nothing special at all, and the yield sucked. I got 1 good looking plant out of the Chem Vallley Kush pack, it was a male. I used him cause he was stinky fucker. I have some of the offspring in the running now. The Jamaica OG I finished 5 females for the hell of it....total crap. Loose weird lookin buds with no hairs, just these weird lookin pods all over the place. I just cracked a pack of Chem 4 x OG reg. I got good germ rate on them....we'll see. I still have Jamaics OG and Jamaican D seeds left, and a couple Larry cause I didn't run that whole pack. 
I always expect to only find a couple good female keepers out of a 10 pack, but I do expect to find a couple at least. And when I say keepers, I mean decent plants that are worth growing again. So far out of all these packs and alot of money.......no keepers have been found. Not good. 
That's the way it goes in this industry though, you gotta expect some shadyness.....live and learn....I'm living, and I'm learning!


----------



## stondded (Dec 4, 2011)

i have germed 1 blackwater seed 1 ogiesel seed 2 sour og seeds. the blackwater was the only one tht made it out of seedling stage the others germed but either slowed or stopped growth early. the blackwater grew awesome but 3 days into 12/12 my fem seed ended up a complete male, so all the clones and space i had been using up were for nothing. extremely dissappointed cuz the blackwater looks awesome but i will not b getting seeds from them again i cant afford those risks in my rooms


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 4, 2011)

[youtube]T9UvsKGE1uk[/youtube]


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 4, 2011)

What's weird is I just threw in a whole pack of G13 Labs Pineapple Express and all 5 of them are huge at 2 weeks old. One has a leaf defect where areas of the leaf skin are damaged. I'll let that one grow out, but the other 4 are pure mom keepers for sure.

These genetics come from a decent company that hardly advertises and keeps their prices very reasonable. FEMS no less!! Not one hermie from them ever. I've grown out 7 of their strains and the worst I have ever gotten were a few runts that I let grow out for a zip or 2.

How come they can do this and Cali Connect can't? You should not have to throw a pack down and expect one keeper out of the whole thing. Even DNA/RP have a few herms from time to time but man their shit is dank and most of their seedlings are healthy and strong.

When a company gets a ton of hype and their genetics don't hold up to the prices charged then they need to rethink their strategy and start over. You can start with the prices but at this point I don't know if it will help. GL


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 4, 2011)

Out of a pack of Chem Valleys I got 5 females, one really hermie, one hermie that wasn't bad enough to fuck anything up, 2 good one and a great one. That one is really fuelly and has a great yeild. The flavor wasn't my favorite but enough people loved it I'll keep around for a little while. Not the best pack of seeds ever but that one is worth the 100 bucks. Really wanna try the bubba if it was ever in stock for more than a day. I grabbed 2 packs bubba x deep chunk from cannacopia though (only seven girls but they stink and are real short like bubba is).


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 4, 2011)

i have popped 6 larry fems 4 were very week and stunted 1 nice plant so far havent flowered hernyet, have chem 4 fem im about to clone, doing chem 4 og fems going, tahoes. Had alot of stunted seedling from cali connect. i spent lot on his gear bought purple diesel, jamaican og.....


----------



## huey14 (Dec 4, 2011)

You guys should just get there reg not there fems i have tryed there whole line up got three ten pack of each found keepers and crap at the same time cvk tahoe and the 98 bubba and sfv are the ones i kept mothers of and they are the most dank take time and pop a whole ten pack to find a keeper and stop buying there fems some companys do good fems i still buy them but not form cc only regs you guys should try emerald triangle seeds they got good shit


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 5, 2011)

huey14 said:


> *take time and pop a whole ten pack to find a keeper*


This is what I said in my last post in this thread on what you should *NOT* have to do. You should be able to get a 10 pack from a breeder and have at least 70% of them being top of the line.

If you get one keeper out of a $200 10 pack then you are an idiot to return to this breeder. Waste of time and money to see which of his plants are going to fuck up my garden and ruin months of hard work.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2011)

People still buy CC at over $20 a fem seed???


----------



## HungryHashMastr (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought a pack of deadhead right before all of this came to light and I honestly regret buying them and wish I could return them. Even if they get their stuff together and improve their quality I most likely wont ever consider buying their starins again simply because of Swerve and his business tactics or lack there of. Also his attitude is horrible with how he has handled everything both on here and on his own forum.


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/the-cali-connection-cannabis-seeds-jamaican-me-crazy.cfm?utm_source=xmasadvent&utm_medium=deepdiscount&utm_campaign=xmas


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't get me wrong 200 a pack for only one keeper is alot. But I think that if your look around you'll see that the real gems are 1 in 100, or worse. I read along time ago that if you wanted a sensi big bud that produced both yeild and quality you should start with at least 50. Tom hill says the real gem in his haze only shows up 5% of the time. Even true breeding strains have the exceptionally great or not ones. Look at cheese, how many thousands of skunk 1 seeds do you have to go through to find another. I wish more breeders were upfront about that aspect. It would be sweet to see packs of 50 when needed. I think its also jacked up to see so many opinions based on single seeds, I think of my freebies as a nice sample of something new but don't take it to serious because I know there is better phenos out there. I usually don't spend more than 100 a pack, the only time I did none popped (mothers finest) so I take that a lesson. But I also usually only keep one pheno out a pack anyways, it may suck to sort through the lesser ones but once you have that kick ass clone for years to come you tend to forget about her ugly sisters.


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 5, 2011)

I understand what you are saying and I agree to a point. But when G13 Labs gives me 4 out of 5 awesome LADIES in one pack I give credit where credit is due. I can always rely on this breeder to give me more than 1 good FEMALE from a 5 pack with awesome prices.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 5, 2011)

i agree with huey emerald triangle is the bomb.. love their line up growing several of their strains now. and i will never buy from cali connect again either seeing how he handled another huge fuck up. ograskal didn't make himself look much better acting like a hard ass. There are so many reputable breeders out there that TEST their stock. You guys at cali connect are getting what you deserve. 2merep could only put a cover over this shit show youre calling a seed bank. I hope enjoyed ripping off all the cancer and hiv patients i grow for! Their hard earned money is gone. The money you loot from the sick is blood money and you will get your my friend.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> What's weird is I just threw in a whole pack of G13 Labs Pineapple Express and all 5 of them are huge at 2 weeks old. One has a leaf defect where areas of the leaf skin are damaged. I'll let that one grow out, but the other 4 are pure mom keepers for sure.
> 
> These genetics come from a decent company that hardly advertises and keeps their prices very reasonable. FEMS no less!! Not one hermie from them ever. I've grown out 7 of their strains and the worst I have ever gotten were a few runts that I let grow out for a zip or 2.
> 
> ...


 I would have to agree with the G13 PE being super stable for me. Had the same cutting running over 2 years, never herms always a consistent growth and finish.

As for CC I have a Blackwater I just started flowering. I flowered out a male BW that looked amazing and also a male OGiesel. Time will tell if my BW female is good. All pistils for now so we will see.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 5, 2011)

eyeslow999 said:


> i agree with huey emerald triangle is the bomb.. love their line up growing several of their strains now. and i will never buy from cali connect again either seeing how he handled another huge fuck up. ograskal didn't make himself look much better acting like a hard ass. There are so many reputable breeders out there that TEST their stock. You guys at cali connect are getting what you deserve. 2merep could only put a cover over this shit show youre calling a seed bank. I hope enjoyed ripping off all the cancer and hiv patients i grow for! Their hard earned money is gone. The money you loot from the sick is blood money and you will get your my friend.


Emerald Triangle Lost Coast OG






ET's Lemon Diesel






ET Grapefruit Krush


----------



## steampick (Dec 5, 2011)

The other threads here at RUI got shut down after the CC dude's address got posted. 

This was the first time I've seen swerve post on RUI, so no, he doesn't hold any sway.

I'm with you on the good vibes thing, and that CC give off VERY bad ones.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2011)

exposer said:


> Interesting thread. Where did the other two threads go that Swerve was threatening and being rude to customers in? Does he carry sway here?I certainly hope not. I really hope to see the back of that lot. Cali Connection seem to be more trouble than they're worth. I like my weed to come from somewhere with good vibes, those guys definitely give a bad feeling to me. I saw them at the Cup and wouldn't trust them at all. They looked like real shady guys, not scary, just shady. You wouldn't buy a used car off any of them, let's just put it that way.


 i simply deleted out all of the posts that had swerves personal info, as even though anyone with some computer skills can find that out, i don't think it's a very cool thing for people to be posting peoples names and addys on a forum such as ours..
after that, i simply locked the thread, nothing was deleted other than swerves addy and name though...

ohh, i'm lying, i did delete a thread where the dude started off posting swerves addy and name as that thread was going no where fast and didn't see the need for it.. hope that clears things up some..


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 5, 2011)

swerve is a greasy little geek, i saw him at the expo here in canada that piece of shit shook my hand while he fucked me. i work for a compassion centre and am in charge of finding strains for specific illness'. i blew over 1500 on his seeds that day that i took from the club. i cannot afford to have an autoflowering he/she in my room. Not saying i haven't seen some nanners in my room it happens, full blown males in fem packs are unacceptable, nevermind all the pathetic seedling that just sprout to die. And as for g13 labs... they are amazing ! did gheir gigabud it ot huuge and was very stable all phenos were almost identical, like ak on juice. also their pineapple express was fruity killer smoke. There are alot of good breeders out there stay away from this thief.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 6, 2011)

That's funny, wasn't Swerve here a couple days ago flapping his gums about being a good guy and giving replacements? Must be my imagination. Apparently, Big Buddha is going to release a Tahoe that came from swerve. I'm sure those beans will be more stable.
http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1863


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 6, 2011)

hmmmm.... my homie (e$kobar) is very very very tight with big buddah.

on this news i will find out more.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 6, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That's funny, wasn't Swerve here a couple days ago flapping his gums about being a good guy and giving replacements? Must be my imagination. Apparently, Big Buddha is going to release a Tahoe that came from swerve. I'm sure those beans will be more stable.
> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1863


very interesting read over there


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 6, 2011)

Its not like it would cost alot to replace them. How much do seeds cost you to make? the cost is in the time spent breeding. Stop makimg fem seeds or hire a breeder who knows what the fuck they are doing. where2merep? is he here still iwant to know which strains were the worst for hermie and auto. just fems or regs too?


----------



## Subcriminal (Dec 6, 2011)

I picked up a pack of feminized tahoe og awhile back and grew them out but one didn't crack at all 3 hermied and of the other 2 one grew out great but other was kind of a runt. Out of 6 fem seeds i got 3 herms and one that didn't even crack which was very disappointing.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 6, 2011)

What I get from that forum, is that Bhudda just took claim to a strain he didn't breed. Am I right? Because I didn't see anywhere in that, where Bhudda has given props to where he got it from. Maybe I just read it too fast. I'll go back and read it again.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 7, 2011)

So off topic.. but your name "hey You Guys" I haven't heard that in a long time, but for some reason out of nowhere this morning it just came out of my mouth... you know how to say/yell it. HEY YOU GUYYS.. I can't even remember what it's from, but I just found it funny/odd that the first thing I did was pop on here and see your name... after having that kinda stuck in my head this morning.


----------



## T Ray (Dec 7, 2011)

Toolegit2quit said:


> So off topic.. but your name "hey You Guys" I haven't heard that in a long time, but for some reason out of nowhere this morning it just came out of my mouth... you know how to say/yell it. HEY YOU GUYYS.. I can't even remember what it's from, but I just found it funny/odd that the first thing I did was pop on here and see your name... after having that kinda stuck in my head this morning.


To help you out. It was Sloth from The Goonies. And I agree once I seen that handle I immediately thought of that part in the movie.

[video=youtube;mkB5-BHxKZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkB5-BHxKZI[/video]



On topic, I read most of the threads about Swerve and yes some of the things said about him in the thread were overboard, but to listen to that man talk made him instantly lose credibility with me. He rants and really has no business/people skills. I can't see too many people who read his posts buying his seeds at this point. You have to respect the people who are buying your gear and he clearly doesn't think it matters or just doesn't give a shit.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 7, 2011)

k swereve man up , We all know your reading this. Which of your strains are the ones more prone to hermie, autoflower and have males in the fem packs? just fems or regs having prob too? I have all theese suspect fucking beans you sold me how bout some feeedback?


----------



## Swerve (Dec 7, 2011)

eyeslow999 said:


> k swereve man up , We all know your reading this. Which of your strains are the ones more prone to hermie, autoflower and have males in the fem packs? just fems or regs having prob too? I have all theese suspect fucking beans you sold me how bout some feeedback?


the only auto flower issue we had was a year and a half ago. we fixed that issue... as to hermies we have only had a few reports on hermies and they are with the feminized gear mostly. which is pretty dam common cuz your using hermie pollen essentially. so the odds can play that way.... but if we have proof its actual genetics and not environmental or grower error we are willing to replace packs and help.. we just dont want to hear your shit didnt germ your shit sux it didnt germ i left the seeds on my cable box and they got all mushy and didnt germ your seeds suck. or man i had a hermie when flowering and yeah i had some light leaks and yeah i had heat stress but every strain i had was perfect but yours.... and to that i say right!!.. you see i need actual legitimate info

you come to me honest and chill i will work with you.. helll the amount of free gear we give out would make most companies go under....


----------



## dart420 (Dec 7, 2011)

and nearly every pack has a problem man your a moron just like bitch boy 2eme....[/QUOTE]



Ok swerve, ill spend hundreds of dollars, waste thousands of hours just to find one keeper..... And you should be proud of your weed world picture. Nothing like knowing your breeder can't even see there's powdery mildew on the bud in his hand.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 7, 2011)

all personal feelings aside, its pretty shitty to be posting peoples personal information on these forums. i also have spent some coin on non fem CC gear (Tahoes, Blackwaters, Corleones, and Jamaican D), and when i get to popping them ill gladly share my results (i've already said somewhere that ive personally had good luck so far with the non fem Tahoes and kept one as a mother). but i mean, unless you personally know swerve or 2eme, pop the gear you guys already have and find out for yourself what is what. make your own opinions based on personal experience instead of on a couple of guys acting like tough guys on the interwebz.

now go smoke something tasty and chill out.


----------



## dart420 (Dec 7, 2011)

All the information on him was public, he ran a business so it had to be public. All 2emrep did was post public info.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 7, 2011)

k what are the chem 4 og's the ones from the expo, are they the same as the chem 4? If so why would you do this? i have 1 nice larry fem going, the chem 4 fem,2 reg jedi, and some tahoe fems i will document them here. I had alot of runt seeds fom cali connection, mainly from his feminized stock. So maybe i can trade my remaining fems in or regs since these problem seem to be re occurring.


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought two 10 packs of reg Larry back in April. Same shit different day. It's not just the fems so stop with the BS. I've been growing for 20 years and I really don't like it when some shmuck tells me it's my fault that I got runts/herms.

But honestly it is my fault. I bought the damn things to begin with. So that was the cause of my problem right there. I corrected the problem by not purchasing from CC anymore. Problem solved.

Don't want your replacements. Don't want your money. Good luck.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah had alot of runt seeds, germinated with a bunch of other strain from various breeders sannies, old aliendog v2 and cc alien og, og raskal wifi, dna, house of funk, female seeds etc... all very healthy just the cc fems and purple wreck from dna


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Dec 8, 2011)

yea 2 blackwaters 1 was crazy looking the other was fluffy and one was larry og wasnt good at all bought 1 purple haze and 1 pack of pe from g13 and it was way better and cheaper


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2011)

Swerve said:


> but if we have proof its actual genetics and not environmental or grower error we are willing to replace packs and help.


How the hell is someone going to prove to you without a doubt that it's genetics and not environmental? You can only show so much in pics. You want to come over and inspect the rooms personally for light leaks and temps? I have a feeling that you rarely if ever give replacements, because no one can really prove anything. But you've seen your own gear, I'm sure you know the truth and you would never admit it.


----------



## smokin tree (Dec 8, 2011)

Swerve said:


> the only auto flower issue we had was a year and a half ago. we fixed that issue...


Sorry Swerve but that issue isnt fixed, I just got done with a run of tahoe (regs)....popped 5 beans got 2 females, the one female that was SFV leaning auto'd on me, the other was just fine though. The pack was purchased from the tude in April of this year after the fix. Not bitching or jumping on the bandwagon, just saying....have run quite a bit of your gear in the past and never had issues, still have a pre98 bubba mother from your S1 release when you were still on the farm.
The auto was decent smoke but obviously I couldnt keep a mother, just thought you should be aware.
peace.


----------



## Tuco420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I have a feeling that you rarely if ever give replacements, because no one can really prove anything.


 
Well i contacted him 2 days ago like he said too in this thread, about some Pre 98 Bubba fem's that i had an issue with poor germination. I left him my name n address and and he got right back to me within a matter of hours, he explained that he is out of town at the moment but that he would send me replacements when he returns. Now wether i ever see them or not is an entirely different matter. But *he did get right back to me* and to me *that means something,* now what that is.......*Who knows ???* 

*You can call me stupid if you want to but i have no reason not to believe him and i for one will take him at his word, and give him **the benefit of the dought*.


----------



## tomscro (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like Attitude is having a quick promo on Cali Connection. I guess now's the time to strike before everyone finds out about the hermi issues. I really was considering trying these guys out. But after reading about the problems everyone is having.. (even with the Regz) And seeing Swerve's attitude about the whole thing, I gotta tell ya..Aint noway I'd throw my money and most importantly my time, away on his gear... no way.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuco420 said:


> Well i contacted him 2 days ago like he said too in this thread, about some Pre 98 Bubba fem's that i had an issue with poor germination. I left him my name n address and and he got right back to me within a matter of hours, he explained that he is out of town at the moment but that he would send me replacements when he returns. Now wether i ever see them or not is an entirely different matter. But *he did get right back to me* and to me *that means something,* now what that is.......*Who knows ???*
> 
> *You can call me stupid if you want to but i have no reason not to believe him and i for one will take him at his word, and give him **the benefit of the dought*.


be sure to keep us updated on whether or not you ever receive the replacement pack


----------



## jpill (Dec 9, 2011)

i just got a 10 pack of purp chem for cc and half of them shitted on me ... fuck cc


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2011)

jpill said:


> i just got a 10 pack of purp chem for cc and half of them shitted on me ... fuck cc


How much did you pay?

I know CC is way over priced compared to other popular seed banks.


----------



## Killing4theLord (Dec 9, 2011)

Never understood the Kush craze.

Maybe I'll crack my Blackberry Kush X Sour Diesel or my Bubba's if My Purple Gorilla, Ak-47, Sweet Tooth, Dinafem White Widow, Green Ribbon, Durban, LA Cheese, Gigabud, Pineapple Express etc all let me down.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't see it as a craze. It's just like any other plant I might smoke. If there's a potent pheno of a certain strain of OG then I'll grow. It's no different than me finding the right Haze hybrid. If it's potent, I'll smoke it. Who cares if it's "kush," white, purple, cheese, and so on... The only people making it a craze are the dispensaries and those that don't research what they buy.


----------



## jpill (Dec 9, 2011)

i paid 100 for 10 seeds


----------



## Tuco420 (Dec 9, 2011)

JCashman said:


> be sure to keep us updated on whether or not you ever receive the replacement pack


Don't worry i intend too.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2011)

i think the major point to note here (having grown tahoe myself) is that quality breeding is evident in the offspring.

swewrve needs to do more work on these strains. real simple. charge less for that bullshit too. who cares if dude locked bubba (slowest veger ever, what kinda of breeder selects that trait?) down? 

was that XXy on the female side? haahahahhahahaha. 

who made swerve's sts hermi potion dr. doo little?

there's no selection process to reversing a cut. one needs to grow out and look & seek after the fact. become intimate. test the power of a male on different known moms.

all ^ that is a strange concept to "skid & swerve". 

& doubt you'll get those replacements too.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 9, 2011)

I kinda feel guilty having contributed to this thread.. I'm sure some, maybe all of you, are right. I was dissapointed that I had some males in my fem seeds and have only one plant left out of 6. I can understand and feel the same way about not wanting to waist my time and money on that, but it's feeling a little like a linch mob up in here. 

I've never seen or met Swerve, It seems like he's being sincere to me, hopefully he's able to fix things and keep things going. Maybe I'll try some of his beans again someday... I have a bunch of other beans waiting to get going and GGG is going to be releasing 2-3 more strains I want to check out.. so it will be a while before anyone else gets my business.


----------



## Tuco420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Toolegit2quit said:


> I've never seen or met Swerve, It seems like he's being sincere to me, hopefully he's able to fix things and keep things going.
> 
> I believe he is being sincere as well, i approached him with a issue i had and he promptly replyed to me and says he will resolve said issue. After all we are only talking about one $110 pack of seeds here, if he wasn't being sincere why would he even bother ???


----------



## tardis (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm still on the fence. Part of me says how bad could his regular seeds be given their genetic background, the other part of me says what if his seeds are a waste per seed ratio. This thread probly put me off from ordering their gear where I did previously, especially since without my tomato cage holding up my 3 foot Blackwater plant it would be a sagging mess. however is that his fault or just how Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush does it? I'lll not be able to answer till I smoke the end product and find out if that is quality gear or not, until then I got their Pre98 Bubba going fem. If it turns out male i'm gonna be pissed and on a warpath about Cali Connect, but so far I got no reason to believe its anything but a perfect female.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 10, 2011)

tardis said:


> I'm still on the fence. Part of me says how bad could his regular seeds be given their genetic background, the other part of me says what if his seeds are a waste per seed ratio. This thread probly put me off from ordering their gear where I did previously, especially since without my tomato cage holding up my 3 foot Blackwater plant it would be a sagging mess. however is that his fault or just how Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush does it? I'lll not be able to answer till I smoke the end product and find out if that is quality gear or not, until then I got their Pre98 Bubba going fem. If it turns out male i'm gonna be pissed and on a warpath about Cali Connect, but so far I got no reason to believe its anything but a perfect female.


 my Blackwater is stretchy also. Doing a scrog with her tho so hard to say how she'd do on her own. For an Indica dom I was definitely a bit surprised at the stretchiness. Every pheno is different tho. Just the nature of F1s.


----------



## tardis (Dec 10, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> my Blackwater is stretchy also. Doing a scrog with her tho so hard to say how she'd do on her own. For an Indica dom I was definitely a bit surprised at the stretchiness. Every pheno is different tho. Just the nature of F1s.


Yeah, so far its not a bad thing and hasnt' effected me because I flower outdoor, but still, this is kinda a tricky plant.


----------



## ddimebag (Dec 10, 2011)

grew cc deadhead og once....it was stretchy, but gave big, dense buds...no hermy problems, and a great smoke...


----------



## Chem Dawg (Dec 10, 2011)

I've got 6 pre bubba fem in veg ATM. All seeds germed within 24 hrs ( though most of my seeds do ) . And they grew vigorously through the seedling stage. That is the extent of my experience with CC gear but here is my journal if you care to follow along..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/489525-all-organic-pre-98-bubba.html


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 10, 2011)

eyeslow999 said:


> k what are the chem 4 og's the ones from the expo, are they the same as the chem 4? If so why would you do this? i have 1 nice larry fem going, the chem 4 fem,2 reg jedi, and some tahoe fems i will document them here. I had alot of runt seeds fom cali connection, mainly from his feminized stock. So maybe i can trade my remaining fems in or regs since these problem seem to be re occurring.


 will you replace or trade in the fem packs i ourchased or not! stop "swerving" away from my questions. Man up you fucked up again! answer my questions im more than 2k invested in the cali CON-nection i think i deserve some answers


----------



## Swerve (Dec 10, 2011)

they say chem 4og. which means they are Chem 4(clone only X sfv ogk f5). they are not the same as the chem 4.. if you read up on the chem 4 its a bx1 to the chem 4 clone( so the chem 4 make up is chem 4 X chem 4 og(chem 4 leaning pheno male)...... thats why its chem 4 not chem 4 og...2 different strains. all together....runt seeds are you talking smaller seeds size? thats due to calyx size and i use 1k lights to make seeds but will be moving to 4-600's to allow for a larger calyx to develop thus making larger seeds. as the smaller seeds are due to compact tight nugs they grow in... instead of airy spread out calyx's...

i dont know what people spend so and saying you were Con'd into something is funny as noone put a gun to your head and made you purchase anything you made the choice to buy them off of good report so how were you con'd, if you dont mind me asking?

and you want me to replace seeds because you dont want them or like what you read from people who have no experience with them half the time.? how can i do that when you got them from a retailer. i dont know who ordered what and from where.... so you would have to go to the retailer and ask them to replace the seeds because you dont like them...cuz that makes sense...you say your growing some and they are doing good yet you dont want the seeds...


----------



## Swerve (Dec 10, 2011)

look i will replace any seeds that have issues due to the seeds ie if you have fem seeds and got males i will replace them no questions asked just show me proof ie the male fem and the packaging.... you got hermies that are purely genetic show me the packaging and bam... you got shit germination rates that are justified not my cable box got to hot, i will replace them.... you just have to contact me via email or pm and we will work with you as long as your cordial and can back up your claim....dont be a dick and dont come with just a sentence proof is in the pudding.. so if you think i dont send replacements try me!!!


----------



## tardis (Dec 10, 2011)

Swerve, i'm just a nobody grower but your table side manner needs to move up a bit if you don't want this to explode. You sound like a good guy with a great head on your shoulders and you've come a long way, don't blow it because you let people piss you off the point that your focus is to ensure you "top" them and instead just take the punches and explain what you do and why you do it. You'll get much better results I think if you go instead into your strengths and not into attacking as a means of defending yourself. For example what IS going on wrong and what are you doing as a business owner to Right it? What have you learned from the situation? I got a lot of your gear so I hope its as good as it should, luckily I got all regs, but then again it may not be as big a deal as people are making fems seem. Focusing on that and whats going on and why things may occur may be a better strategy. I want to see you succeed man, you have come a long way, learn and teach.


----------



## tardis (Dec 10, 2011)

Swerve said:


> look i will replace any seeds that have issues due to the seeds ie if you have fem seeds and got males i will replace them no questions asked just show me proof ie the male fem and the packaging.... you got hermies that are purely genetic show me the packaging and bam... you got shit germination rates that are justified not my cable box got to hot, i will replace them.... you just have to contact me via email or pm and we will work with you as long as your cordial and can back up your claim....dont be a dick and dont come with just a sentence proof is in the pudding.. so if you think i dont send replacements try me!!!


I know you mean well but I'm going to be pretty blunt. Its your tone. Your tone may just cost you your business over the next six months. I've witnessed the reactions to the posts by your company and the results have been people turning on you. I see it on facebook, i see it here on RIU, and i'm seeing it online with growers I talk to. You are becoming the new charlie sheen or pee wee herman of the cannabis world, the people everyone loves to hate. The reason is simply your online TONE! I want to see you succeed and I know my bluntness may have shut down you listening to me already, but I think i'm giving you pretty damned important business advice if you want to succeed over the long term. 

Eat Crow. When people call you names take it apologise that you can't find common ground and move on. You don't ever want to win an argument against a customer. Think about it, what good does that do for future sales to win against a customer in an online argument? the average reader will see themselves in the shoes of the people attacking you because they too are the growers. You need a company meeting where you need to sit down adn let everyone know you will A) Improve your breeding techniques and document them so everyone can see for themselves how legit you are, and B) change your online presence and tone so that you all have the correct voice of the company moving forward. Seriously you guys are on the edge of Cali Connection ending badly if you don't work quick on fixing your image. You may want to consider a publicist. 

Please forgive me if I hurt your feelings or come accross as over reactive. but this is what I see and i'm an old fucker who has seen a lot of businesses rise and fall. You sir need to make company changes or your company will go the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## tardis (Dec 10, 2011)

BTW your buddha Tahoe OG looks fantastic.


----------



## budhastalin (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's my experience with Cali Connections Sour OG. WTF freaky strong shit. I popped 5 seeds, 4 plants were lookin pretty good. I kept the one that got heavy earliest, and now am finishing em out in soil floweing for only 5 weeks and 4 days. The 2 most recent clones to go through the cycle were transplanted into 10 liter pots with fox farm ocean forest, and switched from 24 hrs light to 12/12 on 11.03.11. They are flushing this week and will be cut on 12.13.11. Granted the plants arent huge, im cutting 1 or 2 each week and getting 2-3 oz each with only 1 600w hps and 8 flouro bulbs for cloning/veg. Frosty thumb sized nugs for days. And not too much work for trimming. Also, 100% clone success so far with just using ocean forest soil some cloning hormone powder and a little spray spray with some seaweed water. Starting to dial in the days with good scientific records, thinking of letting one go for 8-10 weeks just to see what happens. Also, thinking of xbreeding this easy early clone with something to improve the flavor. The flavor of Sour OG is very much like the classic Diesel flavor, I prefer a more piney, grapey, cotton candy flavor even cheese is better flavor than diesel! These seeds were from a packet bought at a dispensary in Cali somewhere, given to me by a buddy.

And I would like to make a big point here that I think needs to be heeded by all: Ganja isn't supposed to make you unhappy. It isn't supposed to cause problems between people. Even bagseed can produce KRON we've all seen it. Ganja is to help us to chill and to help us have a happier life, I am truly dissapointed by all the fussin.

And finally, I know everyone will say "oh there's no way its harvesting that quickly" well I'm still a little suprised too. I prob could let em go longer but half the hairs are orange and they are sticky stinky and frosty.
I have no stake in said seed company this is just my experience. Been enjoying this strain for 1 year, totally without breaking the law the whole time Thanks you intelligent voters!

Anybody got any comments?


----------



## steampick (Dec 10, 2011)

Something about leopards and spots, tardis. Frankly, I think the guy should get off the internet altogether, and get a public relations person into the CC fold, pronto, to handle this whole shitstorm. If that gets done from the start, this blows over in a day and nobody knows any better. Swerve should retreat to his laboratory/comfort zone to straighten the hermi/male issues out, and trust in some smooth talking, stroker to sooth the hard feelings.


----------



## tardis (Dec 10, 2011)

steampick said:


> Something about leopards and spots, tardis. Frankly, I think the guy should get off the internet altogether, and get a public relations person into the CC fold, pronto, to handle this whole shitstorm. If that gets done from the start, this blows over in a day and nobody knows any better. Swerve should retreat to his laboratory/comfort zone to straighten the hermi/male issues out, and trust in some smooth talking, stroker to sooth the hard feelings.


I disagree. I think for his business to weather this he needs to come out strong showing his breeding techniques, especially if he does new ones making changes to better quality. At this point I think Cali Connection needs to make some public relations to show their superior breeding techniques (or seeming better breeding techniques). I mean i'm not saying they need to do anything different in actual breeding if it isn't that bad, but they do need to seem to show quality through technique to save a scarred image.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 10, 2011)

steam you couldnt be more right as im a grower not a public relations person.... we are really looking into this to see wtf happened..as i have about 50 chem 4 fems going right now as those seem to be the biggest problems... all i can do is research and offer to replace my fuck ups... so let me make things right with those that hate me and my gear and make you a believer at the fact we got the best dank in the world....*just gimme that chance*


----------



## whatsthecrack (Dec 10, 2011)

You've had many chances. Time and time again you've promised replacements and not come through. Trawl the forums to find many accounts of this. We remember the posts in the deleted threads where you were foul mouthed and rude to people. You're only playing nice now because your company is burning.

Does anybody believe a word this Swerve guy says? I sure as hell don't.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 10, 2011)

I got Faith in ya Swerve! I havent had any probloms with your gear and i have alot going Jedi,Julius,Chem Valley, Alien Dawg,A Mixed Pack and Deadhead No Probs!! So call me lucky or whatever but im having good luck with his gear ! I also plan on gettin that New Budda Tahoe Og so i can get a free pack of OGiesel from the Tude. Again I'm Not Tryin To Stir The Pot Or Anything! Oh and Swerve I have a question for you can you point me in the direction of locating the Grass Knuckles strain im really interested and am having troubles locating it in seed or clone any help would surfice Thanks Swerve! Peace


----------



## steampick (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, to me he's been backed into a corner, and came out swinging, probably a bit too hard. He lost his cool, but the dude has some scrappy-doo in him. Now, the corner may have been of his own making, but I don't blame him for having fight. I do blame him for having no tact whatsoever.

tardis: Sure, I think CC should show some re-dedication to fixing the problem, and swerve could/should say something, but the majority of CC relations with the public should not be made by him. Especially not on internet forums.


----------



## steampick (Dec 11, 2011)

It's hardly come full circle (which would actually mean that CC was disgraced, returned to grace for a time, then came full circle back to disgrace). So I think you mean it's gone 180 degrees. Anyway, I'm just saying the dude has tact issues and therefore shouldn't be publicly representing his company on internet forums (tip: use the pm feature to respond to those complaining). But if you want the complete expulsion of the guy from the scene (witch hunt) then I suppose any stance not precisely that would seem to you like a reversal of things.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

i was happy with the tahoe og i got... the smoke was bomb... the plants were weak and leggy at first though.... and i only got one female from 6 plants


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 11, 2011)

The best dank in the world is a very very large statement. I would think there is still a large amount of worked to be performed by CC to get to the point of having the " worlds best dank". Just cause you win a Cannabis Cup does not mean anything to anyone outside of the events. Many people hold no regards to "cannabis cups"...there is just to much bias in those areas to actually get any judging done. 

Im starting to believe that the heckling of CC is more to do with Swerve as a person ( srry dude u carry yourself rather lamely) rather then his genetics. I believe the proof is in the nuggetry and they will speak loudly, and for themselves. There is no need for swerve to try and explain this that and the other. Let the plants be the voice. It may also get some of the bad heat off you and your genetics and onto just you. 

I think whats best for any person to do in regards to CC is to simply think for yourself. Read these threads and take from it what you will or want. Its up to the grower to see through the clout and to make a choice. In the end if you buy this gear...and it was not what you thought you were buying...Its ON THE BUYER. Just cause swerve swerved his way to your wallet with slick language does not make him wrong. I have yet to see him put a gun to anyone's head. 

**Lastly, and a word of advice to all. Please don't be foolish and believe this young person has the worlds best dank, or even the finest compiled cali genetics. How do u live in Amsterdam yet have the best cali has to offer? I live in NY yet have the best amsterdam has to offer is no different of a mind trek. I assure you, thats a rather close minded statement, and full of shit. Sure he might have good and even great dank, but its not the best. Its at best, a condescending person doing some rather lame chest pounding. 

Cheers Mofo's...Cheers!


----------



## whatsthecrack (Dec 11, 2011)

By full circle I meant that he now appears to have swung public opinion/sympathy back his way. I see what you mean about 180 degrees. However, you know what I mean too. Yes I would like to see the outright expulsion of Cali Con from the med community. I wouldn't have the same anger towards him if he went for the teenager/closet grower market instead of chasing the med scene. He is a proven liar and a faker. I'm a Scottish guy now living in Cali. I was one of the people that got burned back in the THCFarmer days. Swerve said he'd replace the packs in PM's. I sent pics and an order number as requested and received sweet FA. This was about two years ago now. We've had this before. It's easy for him to make public promises and then ignore PM's. I agree that if the Cali Con wish to continue then Swerve shouldn't be the public face of the company. But, the whole med community would be better off if he just packed his shop up and left breeding to those who - A, can do it and B, give a shit about the sick and ill people who have chosen natural remedies and treatments for their ailments. Here's a q&a for Swerve. Is it true that you have males in fem packs? Is it true you have herms across the majority of your lines? Is it true that people have found auto's in many of your strains? Is it true that you've been foul mouthed and rude to people who've reported problems? Is it true that there are a lot of outstanding replacements from as far back as 2 years ago? Is it true that there are people who complain of ignored pm's? Is it true that 2emeRep worked for you and you did not pay him and left him stranded in Amsterdam after he'd sold seeds in 3 languages for you at the Cup? (I was at the Cup and spoke to C) Is it true that you use prostitutes? We all know that the answers to the above are yes (except possibly the prostitutes bit, 2emeRep made that claim but, you seem like the type to me...). Since the answers are yes to the above q's then expulsion from the med scene is the only acceptable result. This isn't a witch hunt. Witches aren't real, Swerve's problems are. The expression "witch hunt" comes from medieval Britain when many INNOCENT women were executed for witch craft. Swerve is not innocent and therefore the term "witch hunt" is not applicable and is in fact a misrepresentation of what is happening here.


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Dec 11, 2011)

who cares if he uses prostitutes lol wtf


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Dec 11, 2011)

how old are you 12...? It's none of your damn business


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

whatsthecrack said:


> I'm sure his wife and kid will care. Besides, men who use prostitutes tend to be of poor character. Paying for pussy isn't something any man in their 30's should be doing short of some horrific disfigurement or hideous physical appearance.


im 26 and im about ready to pay for some lolololol...... not ugly nor is anything wrong with me... sometimes u just dont wanna work for it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 11, 2011)

Swerve said:


> steam you couldnt be more right as im a grower not a public relations person.... we are really looking into this to see wtf happened..as i have about 50 chem 4 fems going right now as those seem to be the biggest problems... all i can do is research and offer to replace my fuck ups... so let me make things right with those that hate me and my gear and make you a believer at the fact we got the best dank in the world....*just gimme that chance*


any good genetics is worth waiting for, i like the new attitude, everyone gets to change there mind and character whenever they want, and in the end im not paying for your friendship or who you are in any way, i want good genetics, and i have seen some keeper phenos pulled out of many bags of cc beans and if his keepers could be 4-5 out of 10 beanz not a soul will be disappointed 

do the research and find your keepers produce some seeds and all will be more than happy

the haters high on estrogen will always need somthing to bitch about, glad its them again and not you


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 11, 2011)

whatsthecrack said:


> I'm sure his wife and kid will care. Besides, men who use prostitutes tend to be of poor character. Paying for pussy isn't something any man in their 30's should be doing short of some horrific disfigurement or hideous physical appearance.


These are all actions that you have NO Business judging others for. Think for yourself is one thing, but to voice it is another. Example : We all thought Bill Clinton Wouldnt be getting Big D while handling the affairs of the Big ol' USA! But he did. What you call a nasty hooker may be gods gift to another man or women lol. Poor Character should'nt be flung along such variables as "tend to"....well murders "tend to " use cars...so dont let anyone who uses a car get a job that needs moral soundness? Riiighht.

Most importantly, swerves personal choices or sexual preferences have nothing at all with the issues or subject at hand. I care only about the quality of genetics they are producing for the medical marijuana market....not who he prefers to blow him.


----------



## steampick (Dec 11, 2011)

Bottome Line: If you're a Breeder God, you need to disappear like a good God, and shut yer mouth. Do you hear/see other Breeder God-types making the rounds on the forums and getting in mud-slinging contests? No. And judging by the actions of all Gods (fictional or otherwise) throughout history, the number 1 key to success seems to be: say what you need to early (mission statement), then leave (and leave them wondering). In every God story this is how things go down (where's Jesus? Where's Buddah? Where's Muhammed? Wherever they are, they aint telling off shit these days). But start having the God talk to people and getting directly involved in things? That don't work. Ask the Wizard of Oz about that. 


And while I'm all for the medical marijuana market, frankly, I mostly care about the quality of genetics produced for the recreational drug user. Aint nothing wrong with that, right?


----------



## Swerve (Dec 11, 2011)

such a great thread.. i luv it so many twists and turns its great.....and now im being told i sleept with prostitutes.. by a kid who i put up in a place and paid for him for a week and a half.. hahaha man so he rats me out to the world of weed and then spreads lies its cool.whats thecrack tell 2eme well since your prob him to fuck off lil kid.. and thats why his ex is now being plowed by a spanish man with a future not a pathetic chump who has no future but working for room and board on pig farms...

lets get back to the seeds.... you like the gear awesome you dont sweet there are other companies.. and karma is the homie i promote him and shit since my breeding is so bad i guess you need to go to someone who bases half his lines of my work.. so yeah smart move.. you forget 90% of his kush lines came from a SFV BX2 male from The Cali Connection seeds right... makes sense im a hack but someone who uses my gear to breed with is a god. makes sense...



Karma is the homie and i ahve nothing but love for him.. shit we even took a picture together in celebration...he is the homie and we will be doing a joint project soon.. so you were saying wahtsthecrack(mayb you should smoke some more of your crack)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 11, 2011)

I wanna try some Cali Connect just to piss off the haters.

Must suck to be one of the best an have everyone taking shots @ you....


----------



## Swerve (Dec 11, 2011)

*scarhole you couldnt have said it better....

*pm me


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 11, 2011)

Swerve, when will there be more bubbas? They only stay in stock for a second and never the second I'm trying to order. By the way my one Chem Valley keeper is way worth it and it yeilds absurdly, seriously twice as much as everything else the same size. I would love to see one of these outdoors it that Cali sunshine.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

Woah, this thread got way out of line. One thing is for sure.
Snitches are bitches. Only jealous little boys with no backbone snitch on others when they cant get their way


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 11, 2011)

i love the person that says only losers pay for pussy... that always cracks me up... here is my response to that one.. i simply ask that person if they're married, and when more then likely they respond yes, i ask them next if their wife has a job... and when they respond no, well, i think you see where this is going...
every man pays for pussy in one way or another... and at least dudes who go to whores are actually getting laid for their cash... how often do some married men get laid?? once a month if that?? how much is their mortgage per month?? half of that is to allow your old lady to live in that same house, again, see where this is going?? 

and i agree with who ever it was who said about all the haters, christ, the man just won a cup, and it seems like every tom dick and harry come out of the wood work to talk shit on the man and his work.. can't you even let him have his moment of glory for idk, a month or w/e?? people are fucking crazy mofo's that much i do know..


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

lol were all tough guys here...with 12 inch schlongs.


----------



## whatsthecrack (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha Swerve. The only reason I know about the hookers is 'cos 2emeRep posted about it, on your site. You then came on here complaining about your wife and kids safety after he posted the details he got from HMRC Companies House site. That's how these details came to light. Incidentally, you didn't deny it in the "deleted threads". Once it's out it's out and it's fair game. I don't care about the faux moral outrage over my mentioning it. Most of those who are saying it's a low blow are probably the types who use the windows when they go to the Dam. Whatever, it doesn't matter like I say. I read the threads and thought I'd bring it up again since you didn't deny it the first time round. By the way I'm not 2emrep, I'm flattered that you think I am. Anybody who fucks you the way that guy clearly has gets my respect lol. You have absolutely no tact at all. If you wanted to seem honorable then you would've ignored it. Instead you've retaliated with some bullshit about the guys chick. That makes me think that it's true and my mentioning it struck a chord. I believe 2merep over you for sure. I actually don't give a shit if you use hookers, it was just a juicy detail from the post cup drama and the males in fem packs threads. You (seem to) deny the hookers but, all my other questions I will assume you answer yes to......?? Back to the seeds. Basically it doesn't matter where the cut came from for Karma. He has cubed out the shit that you couldn't. That's what sets his gear apart from yours. This game isn't a race. It doesn't matter who had the cut first it's what you do with the cut. The problems with your stock are rife. All can see that. I believe that there is fire in there but, there's fire bagseed it don't make the grower a breeder. You have many people all across the web complaining about your hermy shit. Is everyone lying or is it you? Hmmm....... I spent $800 on your gear so I know the deal. Anyone who's germed more than a couple of packs of your stuff knows it's bad breeding. I think it's good of you to offer replacements but, we've seen this before. You offer but don't follow through. You're a lying con artist who'll be gone soon because you can't breed and 3 years after starting it's becoming very hard for you to hide that fact.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i love the person that says only losers pay for pussy... that always cracks me up... here is my response to that one.. i simply ask that person if they're married, and when more then likely they respond yes, i ask them next if their wife has a job... and when they respond no, well, i think you see where this is going...
> every man pays for pussy in one way or another... and at least dudes who go to whores are actually getting laid for their cash... how often do some married men get laid?? once a month if that?? how much is their mortgage per month?? half of that is to allow your old lady to live in that same house, again, see where this is going??
> 
> and i agree with who ever it was who said about all the haters, christ, the man just won a cup, and it seems like every tom dick and harry come out of the wood work to talk shit on the man and his work.. can't you even let him have his moment of glory for idk, a month or w/e?? people are fucking crazy mofo's that much i do know..


That's what I say to.I'd rather fuck them and have them leave cause that's all I want LOL.I never got a Hooker before though.


----------



## firsttimer86 (Dec 11, 2011)

whatsthecrack, you ve got 5 total post. Seems someone made a new name just to talk smack. Anyway why bring up stuff that is swerve's personal information. That has no business in this thread. The thread is about CC beans. Swerve has every right to step up and defend his family and his self, when people keep throwing out bullshit in his on personal life that only he would know. Swerve has also said that he paid for the guy to sleep, eat and smoke at the the cup. Hell take me to the dam and pay for everything. I ll do what ever it takes to promote your business. Yet, the guy wants to get paid for being there? Fair enough, whatever the hr rate was add the total time he was at the booth. Then subtract what? room, food and smoke. There you go. The dam isnt cheap so remember that. Now on to the beans, I havent grown any CC gear yet but I would any chance I got. I ve got bubba and tahoe on my list. Like swerve stated when your messing with Fems chances are higher for them to herm. When your making a female self pollinate. As for straight males in a fem pack might have be a packaging error or someone wanted to throw gas on a fire. JMO


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 1929577
> lol were all tough guys here...with 12 inch schlongs.


Hey, f**k you. I have a 13 incher and no one messes with my crew 

Oh yeah and CC is over priced.


----------



## Tuco420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Swerve said:


> such a great thread.. i luv it so many twists and turns its great....



Swerve your absolutely right about this thread, all the twist and turns and it being great. All this crap about this n that, how you conned people into buying your gear or ripped them off, the recreational drug user, people giving you biusness advice, how you should be banned from the medical marijuana community, about how you supposeadly left some body in Amsterdam, ect, ect, and to top it all off, now hooker's for Gods sake! 

I love it... where the hell do people come up this shit, i mean really i thought this was about Cali Connection seeds, granted you are the main breeder but all this other crap that has nothing to do with the seeds or genetics is just pointless IMO... save that shit for Oprah! 

I came to this thread because i had some CC Pre 98 Bubba fem's and i was hoping to see how stable they were, if people were having a lot of hermi's or not. I prefer regular seeds to fem's but the regular Bubba's haven't been in stock for ever, at least i haven't seen them. So when i saw the free mix pack prmo i went ahead n bought them anyway knowing damb well there might be a chance that could happen. It's just the chance you take with fem's and because i trust you as a breeder to give me a true representation of the orignal cut. How ever that being said i did have an issue with them and was ready to just bite the bullet with no hard feelings. When i read here you were offering replacements i simply sent you a PM explaining my problem* ( CORDIALLY WITHOUT AN ATTITUDE) *and you replyed in matter of hours and said you will take care of it. 

Well that works for me, im happy!


----------



## tardis (Dec 11, 2011)

I got a blackwater regular and a bubba fem going. If they herm on me i'm gonna be pissed. However, if they make great smoke, I will praise swerve for a job well done. I want to go fuck a hooker just to piss off the haters.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im running both reg tahoe and S1s and no hermies,this is my 3rd run with tahoes....


----------



## whatsthecrack (Dec 11, 2011)

So you're suggesting I'm 2emerep too, again I'm flattered. I have only 5 posts as I quit the forums after THCFarmer went south. I got a phone call from a user of this site, who knows I'm a Cali Con victim, telling me that shit was popping off on here and the Cali Con forums so, I joined. I spent $800 on Cali gear and got burned(auto and low germ), that's my interest here. It was two years ago but when someone takes you for $800 it's hard to resist jumping in on this. I don't know what went down with 2emerep in Holland but, one thing is for sure - I don't believe Swerve. I don't think many sensible people do. Sure if what Swerve says about food and board is true then maybe 2eme got a good deal and has no right to feel bitter. But, that all depends on if you believe Swerve..... I highly doubt Swerve is telling the whole truth if any at all. I went to the cup, I'm still in Holland now if anyone wants to meet and discuss this over a J tomorrow. Swerve had a terrible set up and looked pretty lame compared to the rest of the stands and it doesn't surprise me that there was a money dispute after the Cup. I don't know which one was Swerve but, they all looked like kids. Personal info... It depends on what you think is personal. The hooker thing for sure is personal but, as I say once it's out it's out and it becomes fair game. You're probably as guilty as the rest of us - I bet you know shit about Charlie Sheen that's "personal". Drop the moral outrage. With his address etc. That isn't personal. He voluntarily placed that info on the public record. Companies House provide that info so people can chase payment and trace companies who've fucked them. Just like SEC/EDGAR for us at home. Spend 5 mins with google and you'll find it. You're right it is about the seeds. I wish I'd not mentioned the hookers thing as it has diverted the discussion. It was in the original males in fems thread at the cali site, I couldn't resist, I should have. I don't actually know if Swerve sleeps with them, if he does it's his business. As for the seeds, well, it's known there are herms in both fems and the regs. It's not an isolated problem with fems, as claimed. His gear auto's, as I found out, and a quick scan across the forums tells you that this is ongoing, not just from the 2yr old raskals that I had. Swerve makes big claims and anyone who has germed more than a couple of packs knows that they don't stand up. If you bring it back to the seeds it still don't look too good for Swerve even without the personal mudslinging. I don't know about the windows but, I do know the seeds are shit from bitter experience.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

Who 'trys' a breeder with 800, or 1200 dollars. You guys are nuts. Buy one pack, evaluate how you feel, then move on. Ever heard of clones, turn a $10 seed into millions of plants... sounds like you over-committed and are bitter at someone else for that. Dude isn't perfect, I'm sure your grows aren't either. Nothin in life is... it's a hunt for genetics move on, your spinning in circles at this point.


----------



## whatsthecrack (Dec 11, 2011)

Someguy, you're right. I did over commit. You know the worst part? I believed the hype so bad that I got a couple of friends to come in with me on it. The idea with buying that many packs was to take many clones. I'm glad we bought that many in the end as the raskal was good smoke but we needed the numbers to get plants that didn't auto. Double edged sword really. Even if someone buys what some consider to be too many packs then there should still be the expectation that the claims from the breeder are true. With Swerve this simply isn't the case. He talks the talk but, his seeds grow balls or flower when they choose.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

whatsthecrack said:


> Someguy, you're right. I did over commit. You know the worst part? I believed the hype so bad that I got a couple of friends to come in with me on it. The idea with buying that many packs was to take many clones. I'm glad we bought that many in the end as the raskal was good smoke but we needed the numbers to get plants that didn't auto. Double edged sword really. Even if someone buys what some consider to be too many packs then there should still be the expectation that the claims from the breeder are true. With Swerve this simply isn't the case. He talks the talk but, his seeds grow balls or flower when they choose.


So far, I cannot concur with you. I only ordered 5 reg blackwater and 10 OGiesel and got a free mixed pack. Popped 4 bw, got 3 males, 1 female. No autos no hermy for me. Flowered out the BW male for pollen he was a real stud. Popped 2 of the OGiesel, both ended up male, a bit stretchy for liking, but did save one male to collect pollen. Again, no problems. I have the BW female mother flowering right now. 10 days in, no purp yet which is sad but hey I know not every pheno is the kill. Again, no herms no autoing, so I can't agree with your experiences. That would be frustrating though, I would just chalk it up to bad genetics and move on to a diff breeder...for me I am still learning what I actually bought, but so far have no reason to stray. And if you find a really sick pheno for 800, well maybe it's worth it. Heard of people paying 5k for cuts and crap. Seeds are like playing the lotto, not every pack is a winner, the customer should be aware of this. Now if we could all buy clones from attitude... that would change the whole game.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Seeds are like playing the lotto, not every pack is a winner, the customer should be aware of this. Now if we could all buy clones from attitude... that would change the whole game.


Exactly. Sick of all this bullshit and crying. "I counted on you Swerve...you fucked me over Swerve..." SHUT THE FUCK UP. Hey, I've spent a lot of money on my little shitty grows in the past and got some hermies. All from different reputable breeders. To be honest, I never got mad about it. The worst thing that happened was that I made more seeds......and turns out, very few of those of those offspring hermied and I had a lot of feminized seeds that my friends fucking loved. I saved them a lot of money by handing some out. 
I'd even say most of those hermies were my fault. But like that someguy said, it's a crap shoot. If I get hermies from Cali Connect, I'll still go back, because not all those genes are bunk. Spending 120 bucks for 10 seeds, I find a keeper...pollinate it...then I got another 100 ready to go for free. I fucking love genetics.


----------



## Tuco420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Who 'trys' a breeder with 800, or 1200 dollars. You guys are nuts. Buy one pack, evaluate how you feel, then move on. Ever heard of clones, turn a $10 seed into millions of plants... sounds like you over-committed and are bitter at someone else for that. Dude isn't perfect, I'm sure your grows aren't either. Nothin in life is... it's a hunt for genetics move on, your spinning in circles at this point.



Well put sir i couldn't of said it better myself, you over-commited youself because of the hype silly.......lol

That's exactly why i was prepared to just bite the bullet and let it go with no hard feelings, i only bought one pack to test them out first, like the man said it's a hunt for genetics move on. That and the fact that the one viable plant i do have is one of the nicest looking plants i've seen in a while.

One last thing, all the Cali Connection hype started somewhere, am i right ??? I mean Swerve didn't just fall out of the sky all of a sudden one day and get the rep and all this hype about having some honest to god pure fire dank and winning aclaim from nowhere did he ??? I think the answer to these questions are cleaarly no, it probaly started with some really good bud and that leads me to think that there are some good genetics in there somewhere.

Well that's pretty much it from me on this one, i'll let you know if i ever recieve those replacements or not, it would be nice but who cares really. Anyway i think i'll just watch n see how the rest of this shitshow bashfest unfolds from the side lines. 

 to all the haters, live long and prosper!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 11, 2011)

I dunno about you guys, but Everything I've seen in person from CC is straight *fire, *I'm saving money just to get a pack of that Buddha Tahoe, it looks way killer. Although they're seems to have been some discrepancies with CC from what I've read, most of the people complaining in this thread have yet to *personally*&#8203; have a problem/trouble with their seeds.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 11, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> I dunno about you guys, but Everything I've seen in person from CC is straight *fire, *I'm saving money just to get a pack of that Buddha Tahoe, it looks way killer. Although they're seems to have been some discrepancies with CC from what I've read, most of the people complaining in this thread have yet to *personally*&#8203; have a problem/trouble with their seeds.


I still don't know what's up with that Buddha strain, is Cali releasing it? Shit, I don't live in CA, so if it's just cut only I'm out of luck.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 11, 2011)

heyYousGuys said:


> I still don't know what's up with that Buddha strain, is Cali releasing it? Shit, I don't live in CA, so if it's just cut only I'm out of luck.


just released on attitude, I hope it I can cop a pack before its sold out.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 11, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> just released on attitude, I hope it I can cop a pack before its sold out.


holy shit, thanks man. reps 2 ya


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

God what a bunch of mindless zombies. "Oh those guys are haters, cc is the bomb, it's your own fault you have hermies, not all those genes are bunk, I want a pack of Buddha Tahoe before they sell out". What a bunch of mindless band wagon zombies. The Buddha Tahoe is the SAME as the other tahoe geniuses! And NOSWAG, what makes you think the people complaining haven't really had problems personally with CC? Just wanted to get in the mix and throw your 2 cents in? Because I can tell you my Larrys threw out balls and continues to do so, and now my Chem 4s are too. I've never had exp. with CC's reg seeds, but the fems are junk, plain and simple.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 12, 2011)

I know very littlle of CC or swerve.
I hate Breeder bashing.
Disgusting behavior.
Don't care if it's Arijan, DrGT, Jim Ortega or swerve.

Every MJ plant is capable of herming in the correct envotoment.
Dosent mean the breeder sux or the weed sux.
It usually means I stressed em out or got a bad roll of the genetic dice.

For every hermi report I can usually find 5 that didnt herm out.

If the stability of the strain is most important you I'd recommend old Dutch strains they have had alot more years to chose the most sexualy stable plants.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I hate Breeder bashing.
> Disgusting behavior.
> 
> Every MJ plant is capable of herming in the correct envotoment.
> ...


 So far I have done 8 plants of Emerald Triangle fem beans (no dutch genetics) and only one hermed late in flowering. Same environment as the CC beans, in fact I still have 3 of the ET strains I kept as keepers, still no nanners. I have 2 Larrys, 2 Chems, and a Pre 98 Bubba all fems. Both Larrys threw out balls in the first 2 to 3 weeks of flowering, the Chems in the 4th week. So far nothing on the Bubba which is 2 weeks into flowering at the moment. Also I have grown plenty of dutch bred strains, I'm not new to this, and yes bad hermie issues does mean "the breeder sux" as you put it. Have you grown any of CC's fems? If not you shouldn't even be posting here, how could you possibly relate?


----------



## Goldowitz (Dec 12, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> I dunno about you guys, but Everything I've seen in person from CC is straight *fire, *I'm saving money just to get a pack of that Buddha Tahoe, it looks way killer. Although they're seems to have been some discrepancies with CC from what I've read, most of the people complaining in this thread have yet to *personally*&#8203; have a problem/trouble with their seeds.


I personally grew four of the pre-98 BK. Two were very sickly looking and the other two looked ok, but grew *VERY* slow. Every other strain I have ever grown, even Sensi NL#1, which is about 100% indica was a monster after two months and the CC gear was only a foot tall. I don't have any other experience with them, because I pulled them all after finding out about one in three turning hermie.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 12, 2011)

I could show herm reports from emerald
Tri or any company. They mean very little to me.
Because the vast majority are happy an didnt get Hermis.

I chimed in cause a troll ran off my fav breeder Jim Ortega @ MNS forums.
I think RIU an all all forums would be alot better place if we made breeders feel welcome.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I could show herm reports from emerald
> Tri or any company. They mean very little to me.
> Because the vast majority are happy an didnt get Hermis.
> 
> ...


So show the herm reports then, why just talk? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Ran into Swerve here fighting with trolls.
> He's a Nice guy.
> He offered to send me a pack of seeds.
> Been wanting to try his gear for a year.
> ...


I see, you were bought. Chump. You never even tried his gear but have an opinion. Fucking lame.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 12, 2011)

I have also been "bought" by DrGreenthumbs, paradise, Magnus,DNA,g13,nirvana, big buddah,mr nice,GHS an more.
As I have grown their freebies.


----------



## smokin tree (Dec 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I know very littlle of CC or swerve.
> I hate Breeder bashing.
> Disgusting behavior.
> Don't care if it's Arijan, DrGT, Jim Ortega or swerve.
> ...


I agree completely and I'm not a breeder basher but I think the auto issue lies soley with the breeder, thats a little tough to blame on environment and this was an issue that was caused by outsourcing to a breeder that had an auto in the room and didnt tell swerve, he said he fixed the issue and replaced the packs yet auto's are creeping up again, I personally just had one from a new pack in the new packaging that was bought this year, yes I had good dank weed and pheno's that did not auto...but he said the issue was fixed which it clearly is not.
Like I said in an earlier post, CC has some dank gear but Swerve needs to take a further step back in his breeding to correct the auto issue....I'm not bashing or trying to get anything for free, but you cant fix an issue if you dont know it exists.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 12, 2011)

Goldowitz said:


> I personally grew four of the pre-98 BK. Two were very sickly looking and the other two looked ok, but grew *VERY* slow. Every other strain I have ever grown, even Sensi NL#1, which is about 100% indica was a monster after two months and the CC gear was only a foot tall. I don't have any other experience with them, because I pulled them all after finding out about one in three turning hermie.


Like I said *most* of the people in this thread, of course others have had problems with CC or their beans. You got a pack of bad genetics, it happens, thats even enough of a reason not to give them another chance, but I cant see why if CC/Swerve are so bad why his seeds still sell and all the product I see in person is nothing short of amazing.





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I see, you were bought. Chump. You never even tried his gear but have an opinion. Fucking lame.


Bought? Dont think so, What you're saying is that if a well known breeder offered you some seeds you would say no because of your opinion on them? stupid.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

No he is blindly defending the company because he got free seeds. Totally biased opinion. He hasn't even grown any CC gear but has shit to say about it as if he has. But I see you're not bright enough to figure that out. Sure I'd take free seeds from anyone, but would I blindly stick up for them just because they sent me free shit? No.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I have also been "bought" by DrGreenthumbs, paradise, Magnus,DNA,g13,nirvana, big buddah,mr nice,GHS an more.
> As I have grown their freebies.


Freebies that you got from attitude with an order. Not even the same, nice try.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 12, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> No he is blindly defending the company because he got free seeds. Totally biased opinion. He hasn't even grown any CC gear but has shit to say about it as if he has. But I see you're not bright enough to figure that out. Sure I'd take free seeds from anyone, but would I blindly stick up for them just because they sent me free shit? No.



First of all, I did not attack you in any way, then you come out and insult my intelligence for no reason. Nor did I defend scar, My statement is that CC from what I know sells fairly good beans, people are allowed to have their opinions on the seeds they grow, but this hate you're showing is highly unnecessary. What exactly are you trying to prove, I'd rather talk and find out what the basis of your argument is, rather than blindly insulting each other.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 12, 2011)

this thread is hilarious.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 13, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> No he is blindly defending the company because he got free seeds. Totally biased opinion. He hasn't even grown any CC gear but has shit to say about it as if he has. But I see you're not bright enough to figure that out. Sure I'd take free seeds from anyone, but would I blindly stick up for them just because they sent me free shit? No.


Lol,
Im not defending swerve as much as I'm attacking the behavior some display towards him in this thread.
I have said I have never grown his seeds an have no opinion on them.
But blaming a breeder cause they grew hemis, or there seeds didn't pop (usually the growers fault)or that he sleeps with prostitutes is a bit much for me.


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 13, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> But blaming a breeder cause they grew hemis, or there seeds didn't pop (usually the growers fault).


I've been around here a long time and you seem to be a knowledgeable guy Scar. After reading all these responses you still think that most of the people that have had problems with his genetics are either noobs or bullshitters?

I know most of the posters here and many of the guys who know their shit have been honest and up front about the problems they have had with CC genetics..........including myself. Most of the level headed people here, including myself, gave their honest opinions and experiences and moved on. It's the few bitches that were immature about the whole matter that ruined the thread and brought up baby stuff like prostitutes and small amounts of cash.

Swerve, on the other hand, was just as much as an asshole in his replies back to the trolling schmucks. He should have kept his cool, went to an admin of this website and complained to him/her and kept himself out of the public eye. He needs to stay behind the curtain and stop trying to be the almighty Oz.

His genetics have problems. We know. He knows it. They are hit and miss with plenty of runty plants and herms. The guy should at least cut his price in half for a solid 6 months and work out the problems. Close to $20 a seed is way over the top for unstable genetics. Lets be straight for once huh. $10 a seed for fems would be a great start and hopefully people may want to try them again at that price.

This is what this thread IS all about. So let's drop all the other BS and talk about this instead. The important issue here is all about genetics and price. 6 pack of fems for $60 instead of $110. If we need to buy more packs to find a keeper then at least lower the price until the genetics problem gets fixed. 

Swerve, please don't reply anymore. Like I said before, stay behind the curtain. Lower your prices for a few months. Fix the problems and show people you care. Problem solved


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't mean to imply all complaints here are unfounded.
I am not saying your a noob CaptnStickyfingers.
My point is most I think most complaints of Hermis an non germ seeds are from Noobs & growers who fucked up an come here to blame the breeder.


----------



## tardis (Dec 13, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> I've been around here a long time and you seem to be a knowledgeable guy Scar. After reading all these responses you still think that most of the people that have had problems with his genetics are either noobs or bullshitters?
> 
> I know most of the posters here and many of the guys who know their shit have been honest and up front about the problems they have had with CC genetics..........including myself. Most of the level headed people here, including myself, gave their honest opinions and experiences and moved on. It's the few bitches that were immature about the whole matter that ruined the thread and brought up baby stuff like prostitutes and small amounts of cash.
> 
> ...


I have to agree that all this negative attention could go good for him if he did half his prices, even temporarily. I bet if he did he'd see sales go through the roof. Then again what do I know.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 13, 2011)

> Swerve, please don't reply anymore. Like I said before, stay behind the curtain. Lower your prices for a few months. Fix the problems and show people you care. Problem solved


but, but, swerve and n00bs fighting. is like watching Tim Tebow play football. you know its horrible, but you cant help tuning in.

please keep responding.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> I have to agree that all this negative attention could go good for him if he did half his prices, even temporarily. I bet if he did he'd see sales go through the roof. Then again what do I know.


honest question here. does Swerve actually have any control over what the seedbanks sell his gear for? i mean granted Swerve asks for an amount and the seedbank marks up that amount to hit their profit goal, fine.

but for the prices to just go down now, wouldn't swerve have to return some cash to the seedbank for the gear the seedbanks already have bought from him? i mean its unrealistic for a seedbank to choose to take less money and essentially lose money on a deal, simply because the the chaos surrounding it.

so then even if Swerve started selling his gear to the seedbanks at 50% cheaper rates. what assurance do we have as consumers that the 50% discount will continue on to us and not just be swallowed up by a seedbank that keeps their prices for CC gear at the same price regardless of what swerve got paid for them.


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 13, 2011)

Sell out current stock. It's not as if people stopped buying his product.

Renew stock at lower prices. Done

As for assurance, we can get that from Swerve himself. If attitude doesn't comply we go elsewhere. Done


----------



## JCashman (Dec 13, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> Sell out current stock. It's not as if people stopped buying his product.


well duh. but i thought the whole point of halfing the prices would be to attract back the people that won't be buying his product anymore. if the gear is still moving off the shelves as you say, then why would he ever consider halfing his prices? 

and i never said Attitude, i said "a seedbank", any seed bank 

<3


----------



## Killing4theLord (Dec 13, 2011)

Damage is done and I'll never use his products. He has a lot to be proud of but I think the pride is getting in the way of a serious undeniable problem. The ego is not your amigo.


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 13, 2011)

JCashman said:


> well duh. but i thought the whole point of halfing the prices would be to attract back the people that won't be buying his product anymore. if the gear is still moving off the shelves as you say, then why would he ever consider halfing his prices?
> 
> and i never said Attitude, i said "a seedbank", any seed bank
> 
> <3


I guess that's how it goes then and nothing is achieved. And I never said you said Attitude. I said Attitude. Stop reading into things............schmuck. And no, I wont add a smiley either 

ok I did add one.............but it's an awesome one


----------



## JCashman (Dec 13, 2011)

Killing4theLord said:


> Damage is done and I'll never use his products. He has a lot to be proud of but I think the pride is getting in the way of a serious undeniable problem. The ego is not your amigo.


the ego is not your amigo, i like that 

you said the damage is done, i was wondering which products of theirs you had a bad experience with, so that i can try to avoid them as well. because i have gotten lucky and found an awesome tahoe mom.

thanks!


----------



## Killing4theLord (Dec 13, 2011)

The damage is done as in I don't have faith in them as humans or a business. I'm not one to kick people or pile on so I guess I'm not the guy to go for on this one. The kush's created a quite a stir that has been going for years and is now moving into our favorite new strains....Ala Girl scout cookies etc...


Swerve should be very proud of his involvement and the genetics are great. As for me though I have seen and used their products and even have packs sitting that will continue to sit. I'm a bit old school and in this recession the ones who want to stick around should rise to the challenge and show us that we are appreciated as customers and supporter's. I see none of that with this company actually quite the opposite. 

But good luck to them.



OTE=JCashman;6770348]the ego is not your amigo, i like that 

you said the damage is done, i was wondering which products of theirs you had a bad experience with, so that i can try to avoid them as well. because i have gotten lucky and found an awesome tahoe mom.

thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## woodsusa (Dec 13, 2011)

I just harvested a Jamaican Me Crazy from CC. Very nice smoke. I'm gonna try more of these. A friend is growing some feminized Larry Og. Didn't it win an award?


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

Killing4theLord said:


> The damage is done as in I don't have faith in them as humans or a business. I'm not one to kick people or pile on so I guess I'm not the guy to go for on this one. The kush's created a quite a stir that has been going for years and is now moving into our favorite new strains....Ala Girl scout cookies etc...
> 
> 
> Swerve should be very proud of his involvement and the genetics are great. As for me though I have seen and used their products and even have packs sitting that will continue to sit. I'm a bit old school and in this recession the ones who want to stick around should rise to the challenge and show us that we are appreciated as customers and supporter's. I see none of that with this company actually quite the opposite.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

so then your saying that you never grew out any of his gear then?


----------



## cashmontana (Dec 21, 2011)

follow the link http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-improve-female-male-ratio-of-cannabis-plant.html alot of herms come from stress and enviroment as well as genetics i can personally vouch for swerve on replacements respect him he will respect you .ones personal life doesnt have nothing to do with growing . if you stress swerve you probaly stressed your plants to. beside why wouldnt there be any herm in og chem or sour diesel genetics they originated from plants hermi'n


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 21, 2011)

cashmontana said:


> beside why wouldnt there be any herm in og chem or sour diesel genetics they originated from plants hermi'n


yeah, that. 
i love it when folks go fem, then complain the genetics are not legit. another case of wanting to have the cake and eat it too.

whats the saying? play with fire and get burnt...


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 21, 2011)

all of the Trolls in this thread give me nightmares.


----------



## resinousflowers (Dec 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah, that.
> i love it when folks go fem, then complain the genetics are not legit. another case of wanting to have the cake and eat it too.
> 
> whats the saying? play with fire and get burnt...


fact is when you grow plenty of fems from others breeders with great success,and then you keep getting herm problems growing swerves fem stuff it cant be blamed on stress.i mean if it is a stress thing then how comes the other strains from different breeders are fine?and its not just his fems anyway,ppl have been complaining about his regs too.he seems to get nearly as many complaints as GHS.but their stuff only herms because of stress too right?


----------



## NightbirdX (Dec 22, 2011)

Take the extra month and go from reg seed. In the end you should still do a selection with fems bc they can vary and the one that looks best in veg may end up being your problem plant in flower. So if you have to do a selection, might as well do it with normal healthy stock.


----------



## beans davis (Dec 23, 2011)

Killing4theLord said:


> Damage is done and I'll never use his products. He has a lot to be proud of but I think the pride is getting in the way of a serious undeniable problem. The ego is not your amigo.


What does he have to be proud of, that he sells bullshit genetics to med patients on disability.I was warned not to buy his gear before this shit hit the forums.You would have to crazy to give your hard earned money to this guy.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 23, 2011)

Sanity is a figment of my hallucination!


----------



## laid (Dec 26, 2011)

I just brought LarryOG regular, Chem 4 OG regular, Tahoe OG fem, Blackwater fem and 
a whole lot of free Ogiesel reg. I will let all know what happens!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 26, 2011)

My CVK Reg and Mixed Pack Reg are coming along great! Alot of good lookers in this mixed pack cant believe it smells are amazing and The CVK are nice as well a few Chem D lookin and 2 tall ones so im happy good luck on your gear Laid!!


----------



## laid (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks and the same to you.


----------



## Tuco420 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well just thought i would report back on those replacements Swerve offered me, it's been about two months now and looks like you guys were right about me never seeing them.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry, man. Now you know what kind of person runs Cali Connection. Big surprise (not really) considering how packed full of herms my Larry got and how watered down (no smell/taste with some manageable herms) my Chem 4 was. Yes, the Chem 4 had barely no smell or taste.....Chem 4 no smell.... WTF 

Now this is Swerve's cue to jump in and call me a troll and say the only reason I have herms and my chem 4 doesn't even smell is because I totally fail as a grower of dank bud. 

The shit is pretty. Just no smell, taste, or potency. 

CC's watered down Chem 4 (ps... These are the fems I'm talking about, I have no opinion of the regs)


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 19, 2012)

I tired alot of seeds and have had alot of issues...thats why I say fuck seeds ...I have been growing from clone since day one... 20 years ago...I got larry, pre 98, tahoe ,chem4, ecsd, some 93 skunk that I been growin since 1993... not one of these is from any breeders


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 19, 2012)

Dammm the buds are frosty.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 19, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i love it when folks go fem, then complain the genetics are not legit. another case of wanting to have the cake and eat it too.


^this. No self respecting grower should go with "feminized" seeds imho. After all the female's were just stressed to the point of herming and creating seeds. This won't be a good thing when it comes time to select your mother.
That said, there is a ton of negative press on the web concerning Cali Connection. I've read through a lot of it after purchasing a pack of his Tahoe OG. Seems like in trying to rush his genetics out to market he skimped big time on testing it. The San Fernando Valley OG Kush male he used was the source of the problem causing auto flowering issues and herms early on. That was all happening like two years ago and has since been dealt with but here's what I don't get, If he's just using another generation of the same male then don't the issues still persist? I mean they'd hopefully just be more recessive then but still very much there._duh_.
The problem are all these OG Kush crosses popping up on the market right now from relatively new companies is just how little in the way of testing there's been. And I say that because we haven't seen a whole lot of grow journals here on these forums or anywhere elsewhere else for that matter... just _a_ *lot* of hype instead.
Not trying to discount too much though. I've just ordered a pack from both Cali and Rare Dankness for a Kush grow next time around, and hopefully I'll find one or two in each worth keeping, in the same way it'd be using anyone else's genetics - that's part of the fun!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 19, 2012)

I've grown plenty of feminized seeds with no issues. Fuck you if you think I lack self respect, Mr. First Grow ever Oct. 2011.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 19, 2012)

Fine. Maybe "self respecting" wasn't the best choice of words to use, but I just don't see why anyone wouldn't go for the regular seeds to begin with. When it comes to finding that special pheno or keeper is there really any other way?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 19, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Fine. Maybe "self respecting" wasn't the best choice of words to use, but I just don't see why anyone wouldn't go for the regular seeds to begin with. When it comes to finding that special pheno or keeper is there really any other way?


What makes you think you don't get different phenos or keepers? I think you should do a little research before making assumptions. When a plant pollinates itself (s1) there aren't really big differences in phenotypes. When a female herm pollinates a normal female from reg seed of a totally different strain, you get different phenotypes and much more stable gear. I really don't get how you would think you don't get any keepers. If anything your chances of getting a keeper is greater, normally the breeder doing the feminizing chooses the best pheno to reverse and the best pheno to accept the pollen.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 19, 2012)

To each their own and I could definitely be wrong... wouldn't be the first time. Anyways, back to Cali Connection: I for one am wondering what kind of veg times would I be looking at for his offerings(especially the Tahoe in my case)? I've heard some people veg his stuff out for quite a long while and the yields aren't all that stellar in the end. Yet the consensus seems to be smoke is A++.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 19, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I for one am wondering what kind of veg times would I be looking at for his offerings(especially the Tahoe in my case)?


Found the answers to my own question. Some stellar info brought forth by Swerve and SoG on another forum:







Still wondering if the Hygrozyme would be necessary in my case since I'll be running Ebb & Flow. Gold mine nonetheless!


----------



## beans davis (Jan 19, 2012)

We got males and hermies in 2 cali. con u outa your money strains.I'm not sure if there was 1 plant that didn't have nanners or went male.We cut the whole garden and started over with grape god not 1 problem.These cali con u seeds were bought in long beach about a year ago.
Want some OG Kush for a good price Dinafem has og kush on the tude $75.01 for 10 fems.
Check my avatar for dinafem pic.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 19, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> I tired alot of seeds and have had alot of issues...thats why I say fuck seeds ...I have been growing from clone since day one... 20 years ago...I got larry, pre 98, tahoe ,chem4, ecsd, some 93 skunk that I been growin since 1993... not one of these is from any breeders


heh, all of those plants came from breeders


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess I'll share my experiences, as I have bought and grown a fair bit of their gear.

Bubba pre98 s1...grew out a pack (from a couple years back) and had great results. All phenos were very similar, not fussy to feed, great end product which made me invest in several more packs from them.

OG sfv bx2...grew out a half pack, got 2 females. One was not great, the other was quite nice but impossible to keep happy nutrient wise...thought I'd dial her in next round but mom auto'd so I chucked her.

Jamacain OG...grew out a half pack, 3 girls. One hermed badly and was culled, the other two were very similar but the potency was a 5/10 at best...and the mom's auto'd for both anyways.

Alien Dawg (original)...grew out a pack, had 4 or 5 girls...the 2 chem d phenos were very nice and high yelding, the other 2 or 3 were mediocre...I don't expect every pheno to be gold, so having 2 great out of 4-5 is very good imho. No complaints on this pack.

Chem D s1...attempted to germinate a pack, I got about 5 or 6 to germ, then 1 or 2 runted out. I think 4 ended up making it to the flower room. The results on all 4 plants was consistant, garbage! I think 1 of them got culled a few weeks into flower, the other 3 I plucked nanners daily. Top colas the size of a pinky, no smell and mediocre potency. As for yeilds, my alien dawg (chem d pheno) would triple it. Completely unnacceptable yeilds and final product.

Blueberry Chem...germed a half pack, took 4 or 5 into flower. Hermed like bonkers, had to cull them all just a few weeks unto flower.

Orange Chem...germed and flowered a half pack...they started to herm later than the blueberry chems, I was so freaking tired of pluckin nanners every day...I ended up putting a dividing wall between my cali connect gear and the rest of the room to control the pollen...sure enough, much of the room was seeded by these. End product about 6/10 potency, very seeded.

Raskal's OG...this was hyped as the most anticipated release of the year or something like that at the farm, but my seeds were pale and tiny. Predictably, had poor germinations results...about half pack, then one or two runted out. I ended up flowering out two fairly similar phenos, medium yeilds of fairly mediocre herb which lacked any OG looks or smells, both plants hermed but I didn't lose sleep over that since the moms auto'd as well.

Mixed pack...bought a pack not gonna bother with em.

Customer service...I was in that replacement packs thread at the farm, got shafted like most others who were respectful and patient. Not that I was gonna beg for more problematic gear, as his story of having problems fixed seemed about legit as a three dollar bill. 

Overall, there was keepers from the Bubba s1 and Alien Dawg, ...otherwise, everything else was a waste of time, space and money. Over a grand spent, for 2 good packs.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 19, 2012)

great post man, lots of info from experience is what we like to see. i had good luck myself with the CC Tahoe OGs. but im still sitting on Jamaican D, Corleone, and some extra Blackwater and Tahoe seeds.

really wanna get my hands on their non fem bubba, but always sold out at the tude. and really wanna run the corleones to see if i can find a bubba leaning pheno, just dont have the available space to isolate her incase she herms and trys to sex up the garden. 

oh well. great post again


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 19, 2012)

The Bubba is the only fem that didn't herm for me. But it didn't get me high like I expected. More of a landrace kush high, no head high at all, a little body buzz, calm and mellow. I expected some stoned to the bone shit as much as I hear and see the words pre-98 Bubba. I don't get why it's so popular, is it the smell and taste?


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The Bubba is the only fem that didn't herm for me. But it didn't get me high like I expected. More of a landrace kush high, no head high at all, a little body buzz, calm and mellow. I expected some stoned to the bone shit as much as I hear and see the words pre-98 Bubba. I don't get why it's so popular, is it the smell and taste?


Did you grow out the current s1 version or the one from a couple years back? I grew out the old version, I practically lived off the stuff for 6 months straight and it still got me well baked. I have reservations about the current batch of s1's, I've seen reports of various phenos...I think on TCC website a guy has a sativa pheno. I think Swerve said somebody else made this batch of s1's. You can never trust the stories Swerve says, at this point I feel like he'd cross a a bubba to the closest plant on hand and call it Bubba s1...there clearly is no testing and this never changes. Unfortunately I bought some of the new bubbas thinkin he couldn't fuck that up after the great experience I had with the first batch...and really, how much 'breeding' goes into an s1? Then I hear some other guy made them and there are sativa phenos...blah, blah. The master of disaster strikes again!


----------



## beardietree (Jan 19, 2012)

Sad but true even high dollar beans have problems too .Try KOS gear or sannies.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 19, 2012)

Excellent post there Dr. Kushman! You've got me thinking twice now about running these right along side the RD Venom OGs. Separate grows for sure.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 20, 2012)

Blackwater at about 49 days. Smells like grape soda and has some beautiful coloring going on even with 75 degree nights. Not a nanner in sight but I did use the reg seeds and sex. Hit some females with the male pollen also, hoping for purping up my other strains. So far I'm a happy customer, but only trying a few things, not relying on these strains for my whole garden.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr. Kushman said:


> I guess I'll share my experiences, as I have bought and grown a fair bit of their gear.
> 
> Bubba pre98 s1...grew out a pack (from a couple years back) and had great results. All phenos were very similar, not fussy to feed, great end product which made me invest in several more packs from them.
> 
> ...


But this can't be?
Anything from TCC is straight fire especially if it says Raskal on it,burn your house right down.

Way to tell it like it is bro,+ rep to ya

We been knowin this.Males & hermies in all of it,fems regs it don't matter.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 20, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Excellent post there Dr. Kushman! You've got me thinking twice now about running these right along side the RD Venom OGs. Separate grows for sure.


How do you know that Venom og is any better? The company with those beans is newer than tomorrows newspaper and have no reputation.




Dr. Kushman said:


> Did you grow out the current s1 version or the one from a couple years back? I grew out the old version, I practically lived off the stuff for 6 months straight and it still got me well baked. I have reservations about the current batch of s1's, I've seen reports of various phenos...I think on TCC website a guy has a sativa pheno. I think Swerve said somebody else made this batch of s1's. You can never trust the stories Swerve says, at this point I feel like he'd cross a a bubba to the closest plant on hand and call it Bubba s1...there clearly is no testing and this never changes. Unfortunately I bought some of the new bubbas thinkin he couldn't fuck that up after the great experience I had with the first batch...and really, how much 'breeding' goes into an s1? Then I hear some other guy made them and there are sativa phenos...blah, blah. The master of disaster strikes again!


Yep, s1s ordered around September 2011.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr. Kushman said:


> Did you grow out the current s1 version or the one from a couple years back? I grew out the old version, I practically lived off the stuff for 6 months straight and it still got me well baked. I have reservations about the current batch of s1's, I've seen reports of various phenos...I think on TCC website a guy has a sativa pheno. I think Swerve said somebody else made this batch of s1's. You can never trust the stories Swerve says, at this point I feel like he'd cross a a bubba to the closest plant on hand and call it Bubba s1...there clearly is no testing and this never changes. Unfortunately I bought some of the new bubbas thinkin he couldn't fuck that up after the great experience I had with the first batch...and really, how much 'breeding' goes into an s1? Then I hear some other guy made them and there are sativa phenos...blah, blah. The master of disaster strikes again!


so all that being said, if you were to suggest someone elses bubba, who would it be?


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> so all that being said, if you were to suggest someone elses bubba, who would it be?



Have NOT grown them, but Dr. Greenthumb is the only other one I know of putting out a pure bubba seed. Pure as in not bx'd to some ghani or whatev. I hear his current Bubba seeds are pre98 x katsu not straight katsu like they used to be...which I am perfectly fine with. I'll definately be giving them a go at some point.


EDIT: I have some of the new TCC bubba beans, I should get some DR G Katsu and do a side by side. Though I'm sure outcome will be quite predictable.


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yep, s1s ordered around September 2011.



Well, looks like he found a way to fuck those up too then...shame on me for buying a couple packs.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr. Kushman said:


> EDIT: I have some of the new TCC bubba beans, I should get some DR G Katsu and do a side by side. Though I'm sure outcome will be quite predictable.


that would be a pretty great side-by-side

if you do decide to do it, please post the results


----------



## adgas (Jan 20, 2012)

Overpriced selfed elites doesnot make a respected breeder. Thats pretty obvious in this thread.


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Kushman said:


> Did you grow out the current s1 version or the one from a couple years back? I grew out the old version, I practically lived off the stuff for 6 months straight and it still got me well baked. I have reservations about the current batch of s1's, I've seen reports of various phenos...I think on TCC website a guy has a sativa pheno. I think Swerve said somebody else made this batch of s1's. You can never trust the stories Swerve says, at this point I feel like he'd cross a a bubba to the closest plant on hand and call it Bubba s1...there clearly is no testing and this never changes. Unfortunately I bought some of the new bubbas thinkin he couldn't fuck that up after the great experience I had with the first batch...and really, how much 'breeding' goes into an s1? Then I hear some other guy made them and there are sativa phenos...blah, blah. The master of disaster strikes again!


UPDATE: so I'm checkin out TCC site for any grow reports on the new batch of bubba, swerve has recieved reports of 10 sativa phenos. That is a lot considering that these seeds where released fairly recently, and not too many people have gotten em to the finish line yet (just look how few grow reports are out there). I grew out a pack from a couple years back and they were completely uniform, nothing remotely sativa in there. Since I'm shut down for the time being, I gave my freind a pack of seeds to work through. He only started 2 because I warned him of a slow veg time...they are currently a couple weeks into flower, he says they're growing as big and fast as the og kush plants in his room...I have to think this s1 bubba came from a bx or something as I don't trust it to be pure pre98 anymore. He used an extremely similar excuse for his auto-flowering issue as well...blaimed it on the recessive traits again, I blaim it on lack of testing / pollen chuckin.

swerve:

and there has to be a recessive satty trait in bubba... but way the f down in the dna...as there have been like 10 or so satty phenos people have told me about..but its like .0001% of the overall product...


----------



## Swerve (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Kushman said:


> UPDATE: so I'm checkin out TCC site for any grow reports on the new batch of bubba, swerve has recieved reports of 10 sativa phenos. That is a lot considering that these seeds where released fairly recently, and not too many people have gotten em to the finish line yet (just look how few grow reports are out there). I grew out a pack from a couple years back and they were completely uniform, nothing remotely sativa in there. Since I'm shut down for the time being, I gave my freind a pack of seeds to work through. He only started 2 because I warned him of a slow veg time...they are currently a couple weeks into flower, he says they're growing as big and fast as the og kush plants in his room...I have to think this s1 bubba came from a bx or something as I don't trust it to be pure pre98 anymore. He used an extremely similar excuse for his auto-flowering issue as well...blaimed it on the recessive traits again, I blaim it on lack of testing / pollen chuckin.
> 
> swerve:
> 
> and there has to be a recessive satty trait in bubba... but way the f down in the dna...as there have been like 10 or so satty phenos people have told me about..but its like .0001% of the overall product...



we have been releasing bubba fems for almost 3 years now.....lol why would i use a bx when i have the original clone and have had it for years..lol

great speculation...so if i used a bx to make the fem seeds youd think id have male female reg seeds then of the bx wouldnt you...lol come on now...and back on the first release using csilver we had reports of a few sattie phenos as well..look em up on thcfarmer under the assumption the info is still there...research is keene


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 24, 2012)

Swerve said:


> we have been releasing bubba fems for almost 3 years now.....lol why would i use a bx when i have the original clone and have had it for years..lol
> 
> great speculation...so if i used a bx to make the fem seeds youd think id have male female reg seeds then of the bx wouldnt you...lol come on now...and back on the first release using csilver we had reports of a few sattie phenos as well..look em up on thcfarmer under the assumption the info is still there...research is keene


You released the Bubba s1's about 3 years ago, then again this past summer...they weren't available to purchase online for about 2 years or so. I know, cuz I'd been waiting on em since I grew out a pack from the early release.

As for the speculation, you could make fems off a bx'd female you have on hand, no? I have no idea why you'd do that, aside from using a mis-labled mom or something.

I never did see any reports of sativa phenos from the earlier Bubba s1 grows, and my entire pack was extremely uniform...unlike reports on the current Bubba s1's.


----------



## dart420 (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn, more swerve entertainment. We just all suck at growing and swerve is an amazing breeder.........


----------



## Swerve (Jan 25, 2012)

dart intelligent post. kudos hahahaahahahaha

kushman go onto thcfarmer. they were a few just like there are a few here... all the current bubba s1 reports r the same minus the couple that have found 1 sativa pheno ...dank ass real pre98 bubba.. we released the original clone so why would we not have it and use it.. kinda lame to make an assumption like that come on now... 

hell do ur own testing.. get the real pre98 bubba cut i released and reverse it ....


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 25, 2012)

Swerve said:


> dart intelligent post. kudos hahahaahahahaha
> 
> kushman go onto thcfarmer. they were a few just like there are a few here... all the current bubba s1 reports r the same minus the couple that have found 1 sativa pheno ...dank ass real pre98 bubba.. we released the original clone so why would we not have it and use it.. kinda lame to make an assumption like that come on now...
> 
> hell do ur own testing.. get the real pre98 bubba cut i released and reverse it ....


My "lame assumption" is based on this photo and reports like this :

I'm in week 3 of veg and I gotta say I'm disappointed. I popped 6 beans. All germed. All six look different. I too have a satty dom pheno. Only one exhibits true bubba leaves so I'm hoping that's the keeper. Overall I'm really disappointed in such different phenos in a pack of 6. The leaves are starting to twist on 2 of em. Hope these things flower good


The photo, and these kind of reports of the new beans are in stark contrast to my experience with the original pack I grew out...and that was when you provided 10 beans per pack not 6. We have 2 that just went into flower, 2 vegging for next round...I hope they turn out amazing like the batch from a few years back, my buddy says they are huge with big, fat indica leaves...he says they vegged fast and are stretching in flower...I did not experience this with the 10 phenos I flowered, all were nearly identical. Something is definately different than the original batch...can't wait to see what we gots.


----------



## Swerve (Jan 25, 2012)

yes if you read. you will se the first batch was c silver these are STS...


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Jan 25, 2012)

^ So why the change?


----------



## Tuco420 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> Well just thought i would report back on those replacements Swerve offered me, it's been about two months now and looks like you guys were right about me never seeing them.


Well shit now i feel like an ass!  Looks like i spoke to soon on this one, not only did i get my replacements but he doubled me up on what i lost and threw in a free T shirt.

Thanks Swerve nice work.


----------



## steampick (Jan 26, 2012)

I ordered a female t-shirt for my wife from them and actually got a male t-shirt. Ruined all my other shirts.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> Well shit now i feel like an ass!  Looks like i spoke to soon on this one, not only did i get my replacements but he doubled me up on what i lost and threw in a free T shirt.
> 
> Thanks Swerve nice work.


That's cool. Hopefully they'll turn out decent.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blackwater was a success! Thanks Swerve!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, I am growing CC pre-98 bubba and I cut down a tester bud today, and to my surprise what did I find? A SEED! also In the beginning I was growing two pre98's but the other hermied on me early on so I trashed it.....


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 9, 2012)

in before swerve replies.........

"IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT NOOB GROWER!!"

A seed? Who would have thought? A herm? No way!

Too bad so many of our dollars went into his pocket while most of his seeds went into our trash


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 10, 2012)

im jealous! 


EDIT: of Someguy15's buds!! nice! funny to see u here btw!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

Those blackwater buds look like they're packed with seeds.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 10, 2012)

EDIT: IM NOT ON HERE TO ARGUE OR PUT DOWN ANYONE!

hey btw... wouldnt u just get some random stuff in a BX strain anyhow? i may be wrong... but i was pretty sure that the second time a strain is backcrossed u can end up with some way random stuff along with the normal original genetics? im just geussing in response to the bubba phenos. hell im sure people have bought LA con, or Sensi afghan or something along those lines that was supposed to be 100% indica, and u still end up with a sativa looking phenotype or something. that is totally normal IMO. i have some seeds that were supposed to be sativa that look indica as hell, and flower fast too. it just happens. 
that pre98 bubba from Cali Connection is still an elite strain if someone asked me. just cuz a few people found a couple sativas doesnt mean anything IMO. id like to see just how sativa they really were too.


Did most of , if not all of the pre98 bubba hybrids come from one of swerve's lines? or is that someone else's creation? 



it seems like ive always kinda known something was weird about the whole bubba kush thing. GHS bubba kush sux ass crack IMO. it looked nice at first and finished terrible, a total waste. that is NOT related at all to the pre98 bubba. seems like a long time back i tried some bud called bubba kush and it had a dark, pepper like taste to it and it was purple. i wonder if that somehow was the pre98 bubba?

btw i think the first cali connection strain im gonna get is the "deadhead" og! i was leaning towards the buddah tahoe at first, but id like to try the deadhead cuz it sounds more skunky! skunky = me happy!


----------



## dart420 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yet another person chimes in on his gear going herm. Shocking


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Feb 10, 2012)

I've ran CC's DeadHead OG with no issues(bought right befroe the SFV F4 hermie trait incident), although I should have picked the purple pheno of it and kept it alive, oh well......I would consider Cali beans again if something struck my fancy, but nothing does,and I like cheaper beans that perform just as well if not better anyways!!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 10, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> btw i think the first cali connection strain im gonna get is the "deadhead" og! i was leaning towards the buddah tahoe at first, but id like to try the deadhead cuz it sounds more skunky! skunky = me happy!


consider the Tahoe OG (i've never tried the Buddha Tahoe, im referring to the normal Tahoe OG). the Tahoe OG was straight fire for me, no herms, no autos. but, i never used CC's fem beans, always got their regs.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Feb 10, 2012)

I just some of their beans a couple weeks ago, the buddha tahoe og, Then I start reading all of this shit, makes me paranoid. I should have done some research before forking out money for a pack.... 

Wish me luck.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 10, 2012)

TheGrotesque said:


> I just some of their beans a couple weeks ago, the buddha tahoe og, Then I start reading all of this shit, makes me paranoid. I should have done some research before forking out money for a pack....
> 
> Wish me luck.


you should ALWAYS do research before u spend your money on any product. that being said was it fem seed or reg seed? i hear most of the probs have come from fem. but i know a few members here have had good luck with CC gear, and i'm one of them. they are very sensitive to stress, be gentle with them.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

Swerve said himself in a thread over at his forums that Big Buddha had the Tahoe too. That thread has disappeared and now he's saying big buddha's tahoe is fake. Why? Because Big Buddha's tahoe is less than 1/2 the price of CC's tahoe. And I'll bet anything it was femmed a lot better than swerve's stuff.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Feb 10, 2012)

I only have one popped, yes, they're femmed.  

I even read that the photo they're using isn't really a photo of the buddha tahoe? Damn, I just wanted some fire to smoke without any issues, I don't have money to just throw away. I'm hoping for the best, should have stuck with Barneys and Dinafem..... Had 0 issues with them. 

I'm doing a multi strain grow under my little 600hps, vegging with T5.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 10, 2012)

dont panic buddy. i've had some straight fire from CC in the form of their Tahoe OG (never had the Buddha Tahoe)


----------



## Relaxed (Feb 10, 2012)

I have followed this thread. I for one will highly consider buying CC gear next grow. Swerve has responded as i would want any primary owner. Sounds like he isn't hiding but out front trying to make good any issues. I've been in the legal plant bus and growers do run into issues as a plant is nature. Can't be manufactured as a plastic product. Good enough for me. Swerve has stated he is a grower 1st and not a seasoned Marketing exec. Understandable that some are not happy but with all the good things going on trying to get Cali strains to the world without clone only has its growing pains as any bus. Three plus yrs. ago when entering this hobby we had only old strains. Thanks Swerve for you're effort.....winner in my book.


----------



## dbuffet (Feb 10, 2012)

I've got nothing but good things to say about Cali Connection. There gear is legit and it's all straight fire.


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 10, 2012)

I've grown out Deadhead, Tahoe, Pre98Bubba, Chem4, JMC, & Sour OG.

Sour OG was the only cc strain that was 100% herm free!!

The other strains would show pollen sacks very early in bloom, say around 2 -3 weeks. The pollen sacks only grew out of earlier lower pre-flower sites. (if that makes any sense) 

I tend to lollipop the lower bud sites, so the hermi pollen sacks where not a concern for me as I lollipop the plant.


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 10, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Sorry, man. Now you know what kind of person runs Cali Connection. Big surprise (not really) considering how packed full of herms my Larry got and how watered down (no smell/taste with some manageable herms) my Chem 4 was. Yes, the Chem 4 had barely no smell or taste.....Chem 4 no smell.... WTF
> 
> Now this is Swerve's cue to jump in and call me a troll and say the only reason I have herms and my chem 4 doesn't even smell is because I totally fail as a grower of dank bud.
> 
> ...


stop crying like a lil crybaby fag looks like you got a faulty pack w/ some hermies.. or light leaks in flower, prolly ur fault


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 10, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Swerve said himself in a thread over at his forums that Big Buddha had the Tahoe too. That thread has disappeared and now he's saying big buddha's tahoe is fake. Why? Because Big Buddha's tahoe is less than 1/2 the price of CC's tahoe. And I'll bet anything it was femmed a lot better than swerve's stuff.


I have a thread i started and he posted in, Swerve says he just believes people should consider the fact that he has been growing OG since way back in the 90's, and Big Buddah has just now all of a sudden popped up a strain with the same name as Swerve's here in 2011/2012. He had a bit of a point, kinda... he said: wouldnt you rather buy your OG from someone who's been tokin' on it since 96? or someone who just started in 2k11? and he has a point, but one could argue that either way. technically u could buy a pack of a strain, grow all of them out and pick one or two to breed with. that may not make it "the original" but its still the same line of genes... personally the whole arguement between the Tahoe OG's turned me completely off from the strain all together. 
And to top it all i was fucking pissed when i realized that IS NOT swerve's pic for that buddah tahoe on attitude. thats from a colorado dispensary. thats why the description says " ..........a pure selected tahoe OG" its cuz he's refering to the PIC NOT THE STRAIN. that strain should be CLEARLY LABELED as the LOUIE XIII x TAHOE OG. which is what it is. at first i thought it was just an awesome phenotype of Tahoe OG that was super frosty. and i almost bought the seeds, until i went online and read on about this crap. im kinda mad that someone who charges so much would be so loose with his descriptions. when he rattles on and on about how he breeds those SFV OG kush's.

also... i personally believe that the whole OG line is very very sesceptible to hermies. thats not Swerve's fault at all IMO. the original Chemdawg seeds could have been the product of hermies making seeds on a plant... i just CAN NOT WAIT until another strain comes along and shuts up the whole OG craze... 
OG is NOT the strongest stuff out there folks... just one of the most pungent smelling, and one the most popular. I know im gonna hear it for saying this, but ive had cheap ass seeds from companies like Nirvana produce way better buds than the OG kush i see. go try nirvana chrystal! 
but if u truely want an official OG strain, you probably should keep Cali Connection in mind. i certainly dont blame swerve for any bad genetics AT ALL. i just didnt like how the pic for buddah tahoe wasnt right...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

Kingdevin510 said:


> stop crying like a lil crybaby faggot looks like you got a faulty pack w/ some hermies.. or light leaks in flower, prolly ur fault


Prolly ur crackhead parents fault you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 10, 2012)

btw i know what u mean captsticky.... my GHS super lemon, and my GHS bubba kush were the SAME WAY!! they were beautiful and covered in resin... but they had zero taste and ZERO high. i had a plant from seeds i tried to breed myself from some strains i liked, that plant ended up like that too... no taste, zero high... even tasted like grass outta the volcano after liek 2-3 weeks of drying and cureing... that never ever happens. almost any poopy buds will taste at least a lil in the volcano, but not those strains. so that can totally happen! plus i know for a fact that just cuz a plant is covered in resin doesnt mean its full of thc. sometimes the plant with less visable resin will be the much more potent plant


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 10, 2012)

not sure what the arguments are about, swerve posted on riu himself, that he knew about hemmy issues with some of his fem seeds anyway, i remember reading the post
he said, his method was not the problem as it was the same method used by DNA genetics (STS) and they helped him with it,
he said he had some bad luck with the response of some of his genes (bubba 98 to the method 
quite a few folk on different forums i have read have had issues with his fem seeds and some say they have had replacement seeds

pretty mixed reviews of his genes if you care to look around 

peace


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 10, 2012)

Relaxed said:


> I have followed this thread. I for one will highly consider buying CC gear next grow. Swerve has responded as i would want any primary owner. Sounds like he isn't hiding but out front trying to make good any issues. I've been in the legal plant bus and growers do run into issues as a plant is nature. Can't be manufactured as a plastic product. Good enough for me. Swerve has stated he is a grower 1st and not a seasoned Marketing exec. Understandable that some are not happy but with all the good things going on trying to get Cali strains to the world without clone only has its growing pains as any bus. Three plus yrs. ago when entering this hobby we had only old strains. Thanks Swerve for you're effort.....winner in my book.


 NO OFFENSE TO YOU OR SWERVE! BUT I HAVE "TALKED" TO MANY BREEDERS: NIRVANA, KANNABIA, SWERVE, DUTCH PASSION, CH9. I wouldnt jump on a strain just cuz the breeder responded to your questions. IMO cali connection stuff is WAY promoted thru the bullshit on here.

THAT ALSO DOESNT MEAN SWERVE's STUFF IS BAD, ID LOVE TO SMOKE AND TRY SOME OF HIS STRAINS. but just keep in mind that there are other breeders out there who are willing to make an effort to help answer some questions u may have. the ones who dont, well they ARE assholes. (Dj short)(soma)(mr. nice) id never buy their stuff.
Pato from Kannabia seeds is a very honest, nice guy. he will answer just about anything thats resonable. in fact that poor fella has ALL of his strain wrong at the attitude. somehow they managed to get all, every single one, of his strain descriptions wrong. i had to ask him about the genetics so i could know what the REALLY were. he told me and then i was able to make an informed decision when i bought his seeds. example: MATARO BLUE: attitude says(white widowxLa blanca x Blue moonshine) the REAL MATARO BLUE is : (Blueberry indica x Mazar x Black Domina)... even CITRUS: attitude says( lemonade2000 x rosetta stone 100% sativa) the REAL CITRUS is: (a hindu kush indica found in IRAN x a Chitral hindu-kush indica) x Bubblegum. nearly 100% indica, way way WAY off from what attitude says...

but yet no one is on here giving Pato/Kannabia the attention they deserve. and his mataro blue is almost as popular in europe as the OG is in the USA.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

^^
That is interesting.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 10, 2012)

different breeders have different cliques n followers, on RIU that's just how it is m8
other forums have different cliques n gurus 
when these cheerleaders collide you can expect trouble i guess 

if you grew a plant from one of the heroic popular breeders like subcool or bog or chimera and it turned out shit, then ofcourse it is your fault 
if you grew a plant from one of the evil pollen chuckers like arjan or matt riot then it was prolly the genes or your stupidity in the first place for buying such genetics

live n learn brah


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know if any of that was directed at me, but I'm not biased nor am I part of any clique nor am I a fanboy or cheerleader of any breeder. I've stated before that I am completely neutral as far as Cali Connection regs go. I have no experience with them. The fems on the other hand turned out to be garbage for me. Does that mean that I hate on CC's regs? No. I just won't ever spend money on any of their fems ever again. That decision is based on personal experience, not a favoritism for a different breeder.


----------



## yesum (Feb 10, 2012)

That Mataro Blue sounds like a winner, gonna check it out. How do I get in touch with this Pato guy? Ok, I found his website. I was hoping for regular seeds but fem is ok.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I don't know if any of that was directed at me, but I'm not biased nor am I part of any clique nor am I a fanboy or cheerleader of any breeder. I've stated before that I am completely neutral as far as Cali Connection regs go. I have no experience with them. The fems on the other hand turned out to be garbage for me. Does that mean that I hate on CC's regs? No. I just won't ever spend money on any of their fems ever again. That decision is based on personal experience, not a favoritism for a different breeder.


no capt .. that was not directed @ you


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Prolly ur crackhead parents fault you're a fucking idiot.


You're right this guy is a fucking idiot.
That plant does'nt impress me in the least.


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

yesum said:


> That Mataro Blue sounds like a winner, gonna check it out. How do I get in touch with this Pato guy? Ok, I found his website. I was hoping for regular seeds but fem is ok.


I grew the Matero Blue twice and it's as good as the guy says it is.


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Feb 11, 2012)

sour og. wuz expecting a lil more kush flavor. but it was mainly diesel.none hermied but the mixed pack that i got with it wuz a joke. 10 of the 12 seeds were male lol talk about bad luck. i still have 2 left that i havent germinated. hope i get atleast 1 female.


----------



## Chrome Buds (Feb 11, 2012)

lmao @ this awesome thread, but seriously I can chime in on 2 of the points, first kannabia's mataro blue and power skunk(sk#1 x black domina) are great strains as i grew both in mir gro potting mix with nothing but fresh water in veg an a lil jacks classic in flower an got nice buds! Second cali connects gear does have some fire but there is too much variation an phenos for my liking. I mean for the price i could buy 2 packs of cheaper beans an have twice as much chance of finding a mother. BTW i grew larry og,corleone kush an jamaican me crazy from cali connect


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 12, 2012)

wow a whole lot of fresh air seemed to flow thru here all of a sudden 

yeah more power to Swerve all day long... i just dont ever like seeing prices that high, UGORG, Mosca, Karma, Rare dankness, and many more are just as guilty of high prices.

that doesnt mean anything bad about their gear, just their prices...

in fact it would be great to see some OG's all grown in the same enviroment together to compare. Im sure by now there has to be some wonderful phenos floating around.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 12, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> just keep in mind that there are other breeders out there who are willing to make an effort to help answer some questions u may have. the ones who dont, well they ARE assholes. (Dj short)(soma)(mr. nice) id never buy their stuff.


DJ Short might not be online, that doesn't mean he doesn't speak or do Q&As after his talkings. and Mr Nice Seeds has their own forum where you can talk to the breeders.

so. just because people are visiting the forums that you visit, you refuse to buy their gear? thats pretty retarded buddy


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 13, 2012)

i will buy from any breeder if a strain takes my fancy weather the breeders are popular or not 
i have never grown any GHS seeds, so i would not jump on the bandwagon and call them shit .. like many folk do 
since most of their stuff is fem which im not so keen on, ive always run regular seeds, not that fems are all bad, im just more comfortable with regular seeds
the GHS strains do not appeal to me 

that does not mean some other grower couldn't find something from GHS that they like .. i am happy to accept it just a personal preference 

cali connection has followers and haters it would seem, i have never grown out any of their strains, some of them do appeal to me, and im sure ill try some (REGULAR SEEDS) in the future
regardless of what others say about them 

peace


----------



## tardis (Feb 13, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> i will buy from any breeder if a strain takes my fancy weather the breeders are popular or not
> i have never grown any GHS seeds, so i would not jump on the bandwagon and call them shit .. like many folk do
> since most of their stuff is fem which im not so keen on, ive always run regular seeds, not that fems are all bad, im just more comfortable with regular seeds
> the GHS strains do not appeal to me
> ...


I've grown GHS its shit.

I'm smoking some Blackwater right now, and it is fantastic. The plant however suffered disease and I lose 2/3rds of it. Its too bad because the smoke is great.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 13, 2012)

tardis said:


> I've grown GHS its shit.
> 
> I'm smoking some Blackwater right now, and it is fantastic. The plant however suffered disease and I lose 2/3rds of it. Its too bad because the smoke is great.


did u get the purple pheno? I found mine to be great smoke, great color (solid purp) but a little lacking in the density dept. It's not sativa bad, but it's no afgan breed that's for sure.


----------



## tardis (Feb 13, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> did u get the purple pheno? I found mine to be great smoke, great color (solid purp) but a little lacking in the density dept. It's not sativa bad, but it's no afgan breed that's for sure.


I didn't get the purple pheno, mine was green. However the smell and taste is great, reminds me of strawberries for some reason. Agreed its not airy but sure not dense, but I love the high. One two punch of a high that hits you right away.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 13, 2012)

tardis said:


> I've grown GHS its shit.
> 
> I'm smoking some Blackwater right now, and it is fantastic. The plant however suffered disease and I lose 2/3rds of it. Its too bad because the smoke is great.


i'm not thinking of growing any GHS you can join the ever increasing list of unhappy x GHS customers then lol 
the blackwater i have heard good things about shame yours had problems, i would like to try the chemvalleykush and a few other cc strains at some stage 

peace


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 13, 2012)

JCashman said:


> DJ Short might not be online, that doesn't mean he doesn't speak or do Q&As after his talkings. and Mr Nice Seeds has their own forum where you can talk to the breeders.
> 
> so. just because people are visiting the forums that you visit, you refuse to buy their gear? thats pretty retarded buddy


Dude you need to watch your words on here. i have very good reason to say what i did... ITS MY OPINION. Plus what did this mean???:
"so. just because people are visiting the forums that you visit, you refuse to buy their gear? thats pretty retarded buddy"

read that back to yourself tell me if that makes any sense. I would seriously get my shit straight before i try to disrespect someone.

Id love to see you talk DIRECTLY TO THE BREEDERS of Dj short, Mr. Nice, and Soma. let me know when u have proof of that.
If you would have comprehended what i was saying... i said that the BREEDERS themselves do NOT talk to people online. Other
breeders DO make that effort, and i greatly appriciate it. that makes me choose their gear over the ones that dont make any effort and still charge outrageous prices.

Perhaps u meant: "just because the *breeders* *are not* willing to communticate with their potential customers, or returning customers, you refuse to buy their gear?

No absolutely not... I have never spoke to anyone from Barney's farm. Yet i have 3 of their strains.

I must be pretty retarded right? u need to read my posts a little better buddy... 

i contribute a lot of info for people thats useful. What do you contribute? a pathetic derogatory comment that did nothing but piss me off, it didnt help ANYONE.

plz think b4 u post JCashman.... thx.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

Just get on Mr. Nice's forums. Shanti and Nevil both post on there. Sannie is another one you can communicate directly with through his forums. I've seen him post on other forums as well.


----------



## Tuco420 (Feb 13, 2012)

tardis said:


> I've grown GHS its shit.
> 
> I'm smoking some Blackwater right now, and it is fantastic. The plant however suffered disease and I lose 2/3rds of it. Its too bad because the smoke is great.


I too have grown GHS and multiple strains as well i bought a few of their mixed packs... WhiteWidow, Church, Cheese, El Nino, GreatWhiteShark, KingsKush, TheBig and others. I agree most were garbage but i found a few of them to be worth growing IMO. 

The Big in particular i found to be rather steller in fact, one of the best i've grown outdoors in some 25 years. A massive yielding plant of some of the sweetest smelling and tastiest buds ever, not too frosty, sticky or amazing in apperence but a true pleasure to smoke!7

EDIT: It's Big Bang... not The Big... been a long time i forgot what it was called.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 13, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Dude you need to watch your words on here. i have very good reason to say what i did... ITS MY OPINION. Plus what did this mean???:
> "so. just because people are visiting the forums that you visit, you refuse to buy their gear? thats pretty retarded buddy"
> 
> read that back to yourself tell me if that makes any sense. I would seriously get my shit straight before i try to disrespect someone.
> ...



before u edited your post, it said;


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> just keep in mind that there are other breeders out there who are willing to make an effort to help answer some questions u may have. the ones who dont, well they ARE assholes. (Dj short)(soma)(mr. nice) id never buy their stuff.


to me, that translates as you saying DJ Short, Soma, and MR Nice (assuming u mean Shanti and not Howard Marks) are people that you can not get to answer your questions, are assholes, and that you would not buy their stuff.

if you changed your opinion when u made your edit, thats not my fault. and i stand by what i said in my previous post, that if you think someone is an asshole, or refuse to buy their gear because they wont answer your questions, well then that is in fact pretty retarded imo. 

now in your all high and mighty response post, you mention that did the exact opposite of what you claimed by purchasing seeds from barneys and not speaking to them. 

so now you have contradicted yourself. 

do i follow your first post which claims breeders are assholes for not making an effort to answer your questions? or do i follow your second post that claims the exact opposite?

make up your mind and then get back to me.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's a friend of mine's feminized Corleone Kush that's turning out straight male. Wtf. He's fucking devastated by it, personally I'm not the least bit surprised. I warned him before he bought that shit.


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

LMAO. Let's say all these hermie stories are true......WILL THERE EVER BE A DAY WHEN YOU GUYS QUIT BITCHING ABOUT IT? I mean, if you got burned fine, but to dwell on this shit day after day after day. I know if that shit happened to me, I'd say something about it and quit after that. I'd get tired of hearing myself to be quite honest. It's like listening to a nagging wife, except it's here on the forum, and has been nagging for MONTHS. 


PLEASE, give it a break. I am sick of it. And you know what, after all this bitching, I'd STILL buy Cali Connect gear because I know it's bomb ass genetics. Wonder if this will get deleted like my last comment. LOL, such a passive aggressive, weak move.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

thechuggler said:


> LMAO. Let's say all these hermie stories are true......WILL THERE EVER BE A DAY WHEN YOU GUYS QUIT BITCHING ABOUT IT? I mean, if you got burned fine, but to dwell on this shit day after day after day. I know if that shit happened to me, I'd say something about it and quit after that. I'd get tired of hearing myself to be quite honest. It's like listening to a nagging wife, except it's here on the forum, and has been nagging for MONTHS.
> 
> 
> PLEASE, give it a break. I am sick of it. And you know what, after all this bitching, I'd STILL buy Cali Connect gear because I know it's bomb ass genetics. Wonder if this will get deleted like my last comment. LOL, such a passive aggressive, weak move.



Lol. Then don't read a thread that's about problems with swerve's shit. Go read another fucking thread. Buy your beans. I hope you buy his feminized ones. Go for it.


----------



## steampick (Mar 20, 2012)

> cuz noone cares about your pointless banter


I can speak for myself thanks and I do care about the points stickyfingers is bringing up. Your points against him are weak. You start with what's called an _ad hominem _(attack on the person, not their points). Then you create a Straw Man Argument ("you feel good about yourself to talk shit to people...to get your post count up"). Then you Rush to Judgement: "no one cares about your pointless banter." Honestly, swerve dude, we're not all 20-year old numbnuts, so you might want to raise your argumentative game several notches, or you'll only have those 20-year old numbnuts as clients. And good luck with that fickle fucking bunch. Peace.


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 20, 2012)

any new good or bad news about cc gear? i've 2 seeds to plant this spring,one is reg larry og and the other is reg deadhead. i want know if i'm gonna to find herms or other shit.. i won't to waste 2 plants due to shitty genes. -.-


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Capt. Stickyfingers, Swerve is asking you to show the package that the hermi seeds came from.
> Please get a pic of the fem packaging from your friend to throw in Swerve's stupid looking face.
> Because it looks like a obstetrician should be pulling a baby out of his mouth.


I asked if he still had the packaging when I took the pics, and he said he threw it out 2 months ago. Now he's pissed at himself for tossing it, thinking he could get replacements. I told him, it doesn't matter to Swerve anyway. When I first posted with my problems with the Larry, Swerve brushed it off as bullshit and grower error, and I still have the package that came in. Swirl acts like I'm here to ague with him, when I'm here informing others of his garbage.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> and im sure everyone is gonna believe u stinkyfinger. especially me... anything that comes from you is pointless and null and void... he prob had reg seeds. and your tryn to play bullshit game.. so fuck off... your friend hits me up and proves he had fem seeds id listen...but from you everything is worthless cuz its prob a male from reg seeds and your a fucking liar.. so life is grand when your doing shit you love.. always chase your dreams dont be a bitch or a blight on society or yourself...get that shit and run with it...


I believe him Swerve. Stickys a good guy, the Emerald Triangle beans he gifted still had the breeders pack. And he hooked me up with some sannie gear. Not to mention all of his smoke is very good and he even talks highly of the Larry he got even though it hermed. He has smoked his chem 4 with me and it was alright but his grapefruit krush and lost coast OG from Emerald triangle were both great. I've had good luck with my CVK and even that had some herms. I don't see why he would lie? Really even i stood up for you a few times but your starting to make you fans look dumb too. One possible business plan could be to rename your company and sell the same gear, only this time when everyone complains about hermin out listen to them and act sympathetic, or just do like Arjan does and declare your self the king of kush. That should drum up some business. Oh yeah I'm not a fan of fem seed in general, most of them suck. But if your gonna sell them and do custumer service you could turn down the douchyness!


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wow, you're cool sticking up for an idiot with shitty beans that don't give a fuck about you. Anything original from you? You even grow?


Well, as far as originality goes, I've only made 2-3 posts related to what you're talking about. You however can't let go of a grudge. And as far as growing, I don't talk about that much on here. I don't even think I've mentioned it. But I can tell you this, I have done this a lot longer than a lot of people hear. Not saying everyone, and I'm sure you probably have done more than me, but I've done my share over the last decade.
To be honest, like I said in my post that got deleted, I'm not taking his side. I'm just sick of the repetitive shit, that's where your originality is comparable to the likes of that guy DART, or whatever his name is. Nothing productive, just bitching. Move on bro. We know you got shitty genetics.

And if you practice what you preach, why are you still growing out a Larry cross that was the product of a hermied plant?

Quick edit though: "wow you're cool" does not fly with me bro. I'm too old to act cool, it's not in my best interest. I am just speaking an opinion.


----------



## sniffer (Mar 20, 2012)

well lets talk some germ rates ,
i just germed a 6 pack of DNA Choclope Kush and a 10 mix pack from Cali conn ,
only 1 choclope kush poped , and all 10 mix pack seeds poped and have there first set of leaves ,

not sure what im trying to say ,,, but i think all the seed companys need to give us more seeds per pack !

thanks alot dna


----------



## dankerous (Mar 20, 2012)

A lot of hybrid strains especially alot of the newer american ones hold hermie traits(trainwreck crosses/some of the Og/Chem crosses etc),this is due to the smallness of those cannabis gene pools in general ,,dutch breeders are just as guilty with their feminization techniques,but I have to say that in my opinion it takes bad growing practice or sheer bad luck for these hermie traits to appear,I have grown a fair few feminized seeds,I have only once had 1 hermie on me,and that was cus I heat stressed it,so a lot of it is down to how their lives start, J cervantes says - environmental factors can play a role in sexing a seed (feminized or not), more N = more females less N = more males,more P = more males, less P = less males, so really you want higher N,than P for the first 2 weeks, lower temps with higher humidity = more females, Higher temps less humidity = more males (says to me that if you heat stress plants with hermie traits = male flowers), more blue light = more females,which is why I use a full spectrum LED,keeps them super tight,and I get 2/3rds females most the time, more red = more males, dry soil = more males and less light = more females (bearing in mind most varieties have sativa ancestry even indica so would come from regions with 12/12 or 14/10 10/14 light cycles).


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

dankerous said:


> A lot of hybrid strains especially american ones hold hermie traits


False. American and Canadian strains are very stable. Don't let a few bad apples ruin your view of that. I won't delve in to that further. American/Canadian borders cover ALL climates. It's all breeder causation, not location.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 20, 2012)

Fair point,and thanks for pointing it out in an adult manner,most people seem to jump on things like that for no reason,still I was more talking about the Og kush/trainwreck/chem D etc that is used in alot of newer crosses, I should of said so in my post,most old genetics are epic,and with out them the europeans would have very little,don't worry I know my cannabis breeding history ,and I meant no disrespect,hope my point makes more sense now I have clarified,and + rep for not being agro about it your manner of correcting me  



thechuggler said:


> False. American and Canadian strains are very stable. Don't let a few bad apples ruin your view of that. I won't delve in to that further. American/Canadian borders cover ALL climates. It's all breeder causation, not location.


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

No disrespect taken at all. I absolutely understand why you said that. I'm not an ecological/agricultural expert either, so I'm sure someone else could chime in with some real science other than me.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

only person im a dousche to is stinkyfingers .......cuz he is alll on the nuts its annoying...and childish


----------



## dankerous (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey swerve man, got some of your beans to run in the near future,mostly regulars, but I am just wondering the jamaican me crazy has conflicting info on it,online it says 8-9 weeks, on the seed packet it says 85 days,also your cali dreaming promos are they regular or fems?,I didnt get mine from the tude,so was unsure,



Swerve said:


> only person im a dousche to is stinkyfingers .......cuz he is alll on the nuts its annoying...and childish


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

regs the cali dreaming is and the JMC we originally ran finished long the we ran the cuts again and they finished in 55days... everyone who has grown em says the finish within 55-60days n pure satty go figure


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Bitching? I make very valid points, and with proof behind all of it. What's more original or productive than that? I don't know what you expect. More creative shit talking and name calling? I'm still growing my product of a hermie plant because it's turning out solid, I initially felt like experimenting. Something wrong with that? You jealous of it? You have a problem with it? You're just a lame shit talker with nothing to add but shit. If you're so old than you should be smarter than what you are, "bro". You should be the one moving on to a thread that suits you better.


Alright, maybe creative is the wrong word. How about repetitive. You got your point across. It's searchable in every thread you commented in, especially this one. So what more can you say other than "I got fucking hermied and I'm mad as hell" LOL. 

I got nothing against you man, I just think it's overdoing it and you should move on. If the one breeder you hate is still on here posting, you're not making things better by repeating yourself. If you so truly believe what you're saying, why not say it and move on instead of coming back for more?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> only person im a dousche to is stinkyfingers .......cuz he is alll on the nuts its annoying...and childish


Again, you say nothing with integrity. Really, you're only a douche to me? That's funny. I'm allowed to share my experiences with your shit. You don't like it because it isn't in your best interest, I understand, you want to keep all that shit under the rug. But tough shit. That's the kind of stuff you have to deal with when you own a company that takes money for a product. You got my money, and I got shit in return. I should just keep my mouth shut? So what if I keep posting about it, you keep trying to discredit what I say. Even though you fail at it, you keep trying, and keep failing. Fix your problems then, Swirl and maybe there wouldn't be 100+ posts spread across the net on multiple different forums about your shit herming, autoflowering and producing males from fems.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

thechuggler said:


> Alright, maybe creative is the wrong word. How about repetitive. You got your point across. It's searchable in every thread you commented in, especially this one. So what more can you say other than "I got fucking hermied and I'm mad as hell" LOL.
> 
> I got nothing against you man, I just think it's overdoing it and you should move on. If the one breeder you hate is still on here posting, you're not making things better by repeating yourself. If you so truly believe what you're saying, why not say it and move on instead of coming back for more?


Whatever you say, "bro".


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

your right only a 100+ of the oh what 10000 seeds we released.. sounds like a massive problem funny part is i spent 3 hours yesterday on the net lookign for all these threads... its amazing the numbers you throw out cuz do the fucking research your numbers are way off but its all good im making points to you of all people... and um i am the one who loves to hear about good or bad on my seeds moron.. if you had issues we would look into them but you not for you...kinda like another cat i knew from thcfarmer he would cry how i wouldnt hook him up but then talk shit about me... your assuming i have problems based on a cut you are still growing that hermied huh.. but its now solid... hmm someone ie me thinks it was grower error then.. i mean if the plant hermied so bad i would toss it not keep growing it.. but hey just me... kinda like that guy i had 39 of 40 seeds hermie on me whats wrong with the seeds as my growing conditions are perfect and solid.. yeah so solid 99% of your shit hermied and its not grower error give me a break.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> your right only a 100+ of the oh what 10000 seeds we released.. sounds like a massive problem funny part is i spent 3 hours yesterday on the net lookign for all these threads... its amazing the numbers you throw out cuz do the fucking research your numbers are way off but its all good im making points to you of all people... and um i am the one who loves to hear about good or bad on my seeds moron.. if you had issues we would look into them but you not for you...kinda like another cat i knew from thcfarmer he would cry how i wouldnt hook him up but then talk shit about me... your assuming i have problems based on a cut you are still growing that hermied huh.. but its now solid... hmm someone ie me thinks it was grower error then.. i mean if the plant hermied so bad i would toss it not keep growing it.. but hey just me... kinda like that guy i had 39 of 40 seeds hermie on me whats wrong with the seeds as my growing conditions are perfect and solid.. yeah so solid 99% of your shit hermied and its not grower error give me a break.


What cut hermied but now is solid? You don't make any sense. You should get some sleep.


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Don't go crying on me now.


That's your weak response? Did I offend your honor O GOOD MAN? LOL. Weak man. Weak.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

your larry cut mister.. wtf your the one who is saying this wouldnt you know genius.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> your larry cut mister.. wtf your the one who is saying this wouldnt you know genius.


I don't have a larry cut. Brush up on your proofreading. The larry I had that hermed pollinated my lost coast og. The plant I'm growing is the product of those two. Wtf?!?! And no 99% of my shit does not herm. Just the shit I grew from you.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, sure Swirl, grower error on my part. You failed science in school didn't you?



Swerve said:


> yeah the first batch of fems we ahd the formula off i was told half of what it really was... and has since been fixed... i was told a .5-6.0 instead of the 1-12





Swerve said:


> my sts formula. but has since been fixed.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> and im sure everyone is gonna believe u stinkyfinger. especially me... anything that comes from you is pointless and null and void... he prob had reg seeds. and your tryn to play bullshit game.. so fuck off... your friend hits me up and proves he had fem seeds id listen...but from you everything is worthless cuz its prob a male from reg seeds and your a fucking liar.. so life is grand when your doing shit you love.. always chase your dreams dont be a bitch or a blight on society or yourself...get that shit and run with it...


There is always the chance of a male seed too, even in fem seeds. I realize you're just defending your product, but probably you are better off just sending him new seeds if the story is true, get yourself a loyal customer.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 21, 2012)

hey ladies stop talking shit adn then do it yourself then eh.. if its so easy knock urselves out.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 21, 2012)

Too many G's up in this mahfuker 
i iz out
j-roc baby !


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## thehazeman (Mar 21, 2012)

I have grown alot of the Cali Connect strains. I think first and foremost, most people don't understand what strains they are getting themselves into when they buy Swerve's gear. They are Chemdog genetics which means the slightest bit of stress and you WILL see hermies. Its in the genes, just like trainwreck, chem hermies as does sour diesel. Sometimes from no stress. I have flowered out SVF, Tahoe, Blackwater, and pre 98 bubba with no issues other than it not resembling the pre 98 bubba at all lol. Now that said, I have had Lemon Larry fem split half and half on plants, half male, half female on the same plants so they all had to be scrapped. I am currently flowering chem valley kush, Ogiesel, and Original Sour Diesel. I had a nanner here and there at first, but I kept up on them and now I am in week 5 looking great. I know alot of people question his integrity, but you can't argue with results. And I have had great results in his strains. But people expect someone to cross a clone only that is known for being hermie and sell perfect copies of the clone in seed form without all of the problems the clone had? That's just not possible. I have def have a tahoe from a single pack of beans from them that is 100% identical to the clone and I have a chem valley now that is almost identical to chem d so he does have some fire. I have not seen any more hermies in his seeds than I have in others really. DJ Short who is a fantastic breeder has very finicky gear which can be prone to hermie, first pack of OG #18 (which is one of my staples now and I love) was all hermie, and I have had some with TGA gear, mostly the Applo BX which people love and I just thought was terrible. But thats the luck of the draw with seeds. Sucks he seems so unconcerned when people contact him about it. Wish his customer service was as good as the clones he holds. Then probably alot less negative things would be said about him.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 21, 2012)

thehazeman said:


> Sucks he seems so unconcerned when people contact him about it. Wish his customer service was as good as the clones he holds. Then probably alot less negative things would be said about him.


Hey great post in this shitstorm.
Swerve doesn't look like mr rogers, and Cali Connects ain't burger king. "have it your way" nah man.
There is a reason most business owners pay a woman to do this part of the job, be happy Swerve is actually here to answer honest questions.
you get service with a head nod. you want to run your mouth, expect to hear about it. 
dude risks his neck to spread the chem fam love across the globe. 
you want chem fam in seed form? expect issues. 
you want true breeding stable lines 100% of the time? buy the played out shit that we've been smoking for 20 years.


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 21, 2012)

thehazeman said:


> I have grown alot of the Cali Connect strains. I think first and foremost, most people don't understand what strains they are getting themselves into when they buy Swerve's gear. They are Chemdog genetics which means the slightest bit of stress and you WILL see hermies. Its in the genes, just like trainwreck, chem hermies as does sour diesel. Sometimes from no stress. I have flowered out SVF, Tahoe, Blackwater, and pre 98 bubba with no issues other than it not resembling the pre 98 bubba at all lol. Now that said, I have had Lemon Larry fem split half and half on plants, half male, half female on the same plants so they all had to be scrapped. I am currently flowering chem valley kush, Ogiesel, and Original Sour Diesel. I had a nanner here and there at first, but I kept up on them and now I am in week 5 looking great. I know alot of people question his integrity, but you can't argue with results. And I have had great results in his strains. But people expect someone to cross a clone only that is known for being hermie and sell perfect copies of the clone in seed form without all of the problems the clone had? That's just not possible. I have def have a tahoe from a single pack of beans from them that is 100% identical to the clone and I have a chem valley now that is almost identical to chem d so he does have some fire. I have not seen any more hermies in his seeds than I have in others really. DJ Short who is a fantastic breeder has very finicky gear which can be prone to hermie, first pack of OG #18 (which is one of my staples now and I love) was all hermie, and I have had some with TGA gear, mostly the Applo BX which people love and I just thought was terrible. But thats the luck of the draw with seeds. Sucks he seems so unconcerned when people contact him about it. Wish his customer service was as good as the clones he holds. Then probably alot less negative things would be said about him.





Matt Rize said:


> Hey great post in this shitstorm.
> Swerve doesn't look like mr rogers, and Cali Connects ain't burger king. "have it your way" nah man.
> There is a reason most business owners pay a woman to do this part of the job, be happy Swerve is actually here to answer honest questions.
> you get service with a head nod. you want to run your mouth, expect to hear about it.
> ...


Two very good post IMO, i think they both bring up some good points concerning the issues with Cali Connection.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish people had more access to the clone onlys out there. They wouldn't be so mad about the seeds herm problems then. I mean ECSD for example could be damn near looked at the wrong way and end up seeding your whole crop. But once you master it and actually finish it (the whole 77, not what it usually gets sold at) it is one of the greatest tasting, longest highs out there. Hell even Subcool has a thread bitching about it not growing well for him. So if a professional breeder such as himself has problems with it, a guy with a grow or two under his belt will def struggle with it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 21, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> Two very good post IMO, i think they both bring up some good points concerning the issues with Cali Connection.


everyone wants clone only elite lines in seed form, no one wants to deal with the reality of this.


----------



## althor (Mar 21, 2012)

thehazeman said:


> I have grown alot of the Cali Connect strains. I think first and foremost, most people don't understand what strains they are getting themselves into when they buy Swerve's gear. They are Chemdog genetics which means the slightest bit of stress and you WILL see hermies. Its in the genes, just like trainwreck, chem hermies as does sour diesel. Sometimes from no stress. I have flowered out SVF, Tahoe, Blackwater, and pre 98 bubba with no issues other than it not resembling the pre 98 bubba at all lol. Now that said, I have had Lemon Larry fem split half and half on plants, half male, half female on the same plants so they all had to be scrapped. I am currently flowering chem valley kush, Ogiesel, and Original Sour Diesel. I had a nanner here and there at first, but I kept up on them and now I am in week 5 looking great. I know alot of people question his integrity, but you can't argue with results. And I have had great results in his strains. But people expect someone to cross a clone only that is known for being hermie and sell perfect copies of the clone in seed form without all of the problems the clone had? That's just not possible. I have def have a tahoe from a single pack of beans from them that is 100% identical to the clone and I have a chem valley now that is almost identical to chem d so he does have some fire. I have not seen any more hermies in his seeds than I have in others really. DJ Short who is a fantastic breeder has very finicky gear which can be prone to hermie, first pack of OG #18 (which is one of my staples now and I love) was all hermie, and I have had some with TGA gear, mostly the Applo BX which people love and I just thought was terrible. But thats the luck of the draw with seeds. Sucks he seems so unconcerned when people contact him about it. Wish his customer service was as good as the clones he holds. Then probably alot less negative things would be said about him.


 I am glad to see someone else say this.
Like I keep saying, if the chem/og strains came about like the popular rumor that shows that it started out from a hermie.
If it came from a hermie, it carries hermie genetics. If you want chem, be prepared to baby the hell out of it. And when it does hermie, dont cry about it.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 21, 2012)

noone understands the genetics they just think im gonna grow dank to make money... simple as that...research is always keen....


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

if you're so worried about herms.. pop some regs..


----------



## sniffer (Mar 21, 2012)

only 2 of my 6 pack Reserva Privada Purple Wreck Feminized might make it ;(
only 8 of my 10 reg pack Cali Dreaming will make it 

not a happy camper with dna/reserva


just thought i would share


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Just popped 2 packs on the purple wrecks bout 10 days ago myself. I only had 2 not make it. On most cases I have loved the Reserva Privada gear except those awful skunk crosses. Every one I grew out was pretty much a boring Dutch Skunk plant. Bummer


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 21, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> everyone wants clone only elite lines in seed form, no one wants to deal with the reality of this.


Down here in LA, you've still got to search out clone only elites in clone form. 

I don't know why people complain about Cali Connection, because what swerve has done is taken it upon himself to send out the most popular clone only strains from this area. He's not Gage Green or Reserva Privada, but really, would you want him to be?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

Some of us aren't just talking about a few nanners here, I don't get how everyone is so oblivious. Sure the shit has herm tendencies, and honestly the larry was so good a few nanners wouldn't have been an issue at all, except they had BALLS growing ALL OVER and my friend got a straight male out of a fem Corleone. Another major issue is Swerve's attitude. When I contacted him the very first time on his forums and shared my experience and pics (in a very civil manner), I got no acknowledgement. When I shared my experience here, I got nothing but attitude from him, and blame set on me. So that's when I decided to say fuck Swerve and spread the word. When he started out it might have been all about the weed, but now his attitude makes it obvious it's about the money and spotlight now. So to all of you saying Swerve is such a good guy, buy some of his fems and then see what happens. Then contact him and tell him your bad experience. Then tell me how much of a good guy he is.

The thing is, if Swerve would have been a decent guy from the beginning of our communication, I wouldn't be here typing any of this right now.


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 22, 2012)

steampick said:


> I can speak for myself thanks and I do care about the points stickyfingers is bringing up. Your points against him are weak. You start with what's called an _ad hominem _(attack on the person, not their points). Then you create a Straw Man Argument ("you feel good about yourself to talk shit to people...to get your post count up"). Then you Rush to Judgement: "no one cares about your pointless banter." Honestly, swerve dude, we're not all 20-year old numbnuts, so you might want to raise your argumentative game several notches, or you'll only have those 20-year old numbnuts as clients. And good luck with that fickle fucking bunch. Peace.



lol

I have noticed Swerve tries chatting like he is the older wiser person, NEVER directly answers any questions , or indirectly..

Its a shame, his time should be put into his work not hating on customers, I meen oldtimers like quality genetics, but we love a good breeder that talk passion about his gear and even when people hate your stuff still give it the passion it needs.

I cant wait to see how BBTO does 1/2 the price to....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 22, 2012)

It's the breeder's responsibility to breed the hermaphrodite genetics out of the gear, and to do this you have to test your seeds. Not all projects are successful and for the prices of the stuff, a little quality control should be mandatory. The whole idea of femmed seeds is using plants that ordinarily resist growing balls, basically your just breeding hermaphrodites and nothing more. This is one of the problems with inbreeding, even bad traits are stabilized.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

you are to funny. i dont directly answer points.. wtf are you talking im the most straight up person there is.. ask a question find out. its some of you cats that like to make up your own scenario and push it onto others as truth.. like stinky finger. and the group of nut huggers.. you ahve a real question we will answer you want to come in and talk shit expect shit to be talked right back.. whats so hard to understand... you want to talk shop you know what we are supposed to be doing here talk shop not see who can piss further like stinkfinger,dart,maphisto and bean do... 

you got technical questions ask away.....


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 22, 2012)

ok,
When will all cali con fem seeds be herm free fem seeds?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> make up your own scenario and push it onto others as truth.. like stinky finger.


Dude, what don't you get? I'm not lying. I'm not fabricating anything. You've been telling me I'm making shit up since I first posted with my problems on your forum. I wasn't a dick, you were. Everyone with problems with your gear is a liar according to you. How exactly am I lying? You say you answer questions, there is mine. How am I a liar? Are you going to answer it? I've asked you before when you accused me of lying. Want me to post some more pics for you to see? How am I a liar? Everything I grow, I take pics and keep records. So tell me, how am I lying?


----------



## dart420 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dude let hightimes take a pic of moldy ass plants, then says that its not pm its eagle 20. So much better, he openly admitted he sprayed eagle20 on flowering plants. And if its not pm then why spray eagle 20?? Answer that question.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Your PMs are full skunkyum my brotha.


Let me fix that....


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats exactly wehat im thinking.... its so fucking funny... ive showed all my friends too were trying to spread the word in the REAL world. SE michigan will now all about his bullshit.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

btw people some of his stuff sucks so bad because of the number of generations of clones that were taken before HE recieved the cut himself. He might have a cut thats been cloned 10-20 times down the line and the DNA is shit now because of it. that would explain a HUGE part of all of these problems people have with Cali Conn gear. 

swerve just got the most popular cuts, so he figured it wouldnt matter cuz people are gonna buy it for the name anyways!!! hes just collecting big$$$ for other people's genes that he has dragged out this long. if your SFV is damn good... do more generations, instead of bitching about "selection" and saying that you choose from 150-200 different plants... if it really WAS all that good like u say. or is it just a way to sell your OG with making it look watered down?! your busted dude!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a Moderated forum. When a member posts using verbal abuse, or derogatory language, it will be deleted. It has nothing to do with your inane opinion, so rave on.

My opinion is that you guys complaining about hermies don't know much about breeding, hermaphrodites are a property of hybridization. So you should grow only pure sativas or indicas, but oh yeah, you can't find any of those, so just keep complaining.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2012)

+like

what do they say.. opinions are like a$$h0les.. everyone has one... or is one.. or something 



rollitup said:


> This is a Moderated forum. When a member posts using verbal abuse, or derogatory language, it will be deleted. It has nothing to do with your inane opinion, so rave on.
> 
> My opinion is that you guys complaining about hermies don't know much about breeding, hermaphrodites are a property of hybridization. So you should grow only pure sativas or indicas, but oh yeah, you can't find any of those, so just keep complaining.


----------



## steampick (Mar 22, 2012)

"Inane opinion" is technically derogatory language. Please delete your post.

And how about a link to some research on the whole "hermaphrodites are a property of hybridization"? Hell, it could be. I'm not a breeder. I'm also not a sucker, and so need information on where you're getting yours.


----------



## ddimebag (Mar 22, 2012)

I grew a female Deadhead OG and a male Tahoe OG (both reg seeds) that I used for breeding (crossed with an OG Kush from Reserva Privada and with Grapegod...going to cross with a White Rhino too). I have yet to grow out the crosses, but I can already say that I am satisfied with both. The Deadhead had rock solid, uniform round buds that gave an incredibly pleasant stone. The Tahoe OG male was producing trichs in week three of flowering! I've never even seen a male with trichs, much less so soon in the flowering cycle! Smells lemony and bitter...reminds me of a lemony Diesel...Can't wait to grow out the crosses 

Just my two cents...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

No way you guys let me GO ON AND ON BEFORE... and NOW U CUT ME OFF. I CONTRIBUTE SOOOOOOOO MUCH INFO TO THIS SITE!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah RIU just showed us all its arse. deleted all my stuff.... big tough $$ talks and truth gets squashed NICE WAY TO BE TRUE WEED-HEADS RIGHT?


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 22, 2012)

random point- any fem seeds can hermie. 

BOOM


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> Down here in LA, you've still got to search out clone only elites in clone form.
> 
> I don't know why people complain about Cali Connection, because what swerve has done is taken it upon himself to send out the most popular clone only strains from this area. He's not Gage Green or Reserva Privada, but really, would you want him to be?


everyone wants access to genetics. no one wants to deal with reality.
i simply appreciate that swerve is here to answer genuine questions, which get buried in the garbage. 

if you guys want 100% stable clone only lines but are not in cali, i suggest you find some laboratory to get you cell cultures. that is the only way.
and if you think seeds are expensive... haha
good luck getting girl scout cookies (or whatever stupid fad is next) cell culture mailed to you. my estimate is between 2 and 40K depending on the fad status.

if you have a friend they can mail you cuttings. but if you had a friend like that you probably aren't reading this thread anyways because you already have the best pheno of OGwhatever mothered out.

thanks for being a part of RIU Swerve. I'm sure there are members who have honest questions for you.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 22, 2012)

I will say almost all the seeds I spoke of were regular except the Lemon Larry which I did have problems with. But I have had alot more problems with Greenhouse and Dutch Passion seeds in the past (wasted probably $500 on the ever herming blueberry, same on DJ Shorts damn grape krush that almost never germinated) so I know there is alot of gear that's much worse that don't get shit on like this. And I def don't agree that his lines are watered down, at least not the ones I have tried. I say the same about Reserva Privada's OG kut too. Straight fire, while other places name there seeds og kush, or chemdog and they don't even seem related, let alone a worked self pillination. But how many seed vendors are out there that send someone free seeds just for them saying they hermie'd? Not many. I will give DNA boys props for sending the Tude another pack of Silver Bubble for mine not germinating. I never even asked. Just wanted to know if they changed the line at all and they sent me a pack. I wish other vendors had that attitude, but in this business it is a very rare trait.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

thehazeman said:


> I will say almost all the seeds I spoke of were regular except the Lemon Larry which I did have problems with. But I have had alot more problems with Greenhouse and Dutch Passion seeds in the past (wasted probably $500 on the ever herming blueberry, same on DJ Shorts damn grape krush that almost never germinated) so I know there is alot of gear that's much worse that don't get shit on like this. And I def don't agree that his lines are watered down, at least not the ones I have tried. I say the same about Reserva Privada's OG kut too. Straight fire, while other places name there seeds og kush, or chemdog and they don't even seem related, let alone a worked self pillination. But how many seed vendors are out there that send someone free seeds just for them saying they hermie'd? Not many. I will give DNA boys props for sending the Tude another pack of Silver Bubble for mine not germinating. I never even asked. Just wanted to know if they changed the line at all and they sent me a pack. I wish other vendors had that attitude, but in this business it is a very rare trait.


dont get me started on DP's fem blueberry knock off. which costs WAY more than any cali connect bean. i grew the real blueberry from seed for a decade, and trying DP's version is one of my only regrets. waste of a run.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 22, 2012)

rollitup said:


> This is a Moderated forum. When a member posts using verbal abuse, or derogatory language, it will be deleted. It has nothing to do with your inane opinion, so rave on.
> 
> My opinion is that you guys complaining about hermies don't know much about breeding, hermaphrodites are a property of hybridization. So you should grow only pure sativas or indicas, but oh yeah, you can't find any of those, so just keep complaining.


 
Nice bit of hypocrisy there , since labeling another as " inane" , saying " rave on" , and then of course calling into question the basic intelligence of all who fail to share your *erroneous* opinion..........ALL those things are derogatory. 


And of then there are all the ridiculous arguements flying about " Swerve isn't is bad as Arjan"...............AND? So? 


That makes his crap right does it? His crap **AUTOFLOWERS** on me during veg and it's *ME*? Yeeeaahhhhhhright , guess I learned nothing in 35 years of growing this plant. 


What folks were asking for was honesty , civility and customer support for the product , the cornerstones of most businesses. They got none of those , instead they got an attitude of " it's a privilege for YOU to give ME ( Swerve) money so shut up and send me more money and by the way you're a lower form of life."........ 


Swerve is one of those unique parasites on the trade that have arisen in the modern era since quasi-legality , he'd have long since been ostracised and blackballed in the old days.


----------



## sniffer (Mar 22, 2012)

i got the auto flowering larrys to ,, but ,
was the BEST smoke i have found in a Long time ,,
so i will not giveup on Cali conn just yet 

it takes a little time to get it right


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

*






For Real Cali Dank, keep it Green!! *

Nuff sed


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> *
> 
> For Real Cali Dank, keep it Green!! *
> 
> Nuff sed


no offense but you should have pulled that giant crows foot off for the picture.


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 22, 2012)

munkie this stuff is amazing!! whitch strain is it? GGG are very cheap compared to many other companies


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> no offense but you should have pulled that giant crows foot off for the picture.


hehehe prob' right, no offense taken lol, but it's not my pic', but in the next 7-8 weeks my test grow of the White Kush x Blackberry Pie should bring some bud porn more to your liking Matt. 

I'm a fan of your hash vid's bro, have you tried Grape Stmoper for extracts yet?? She's pulls off a sweet yeild for bubble


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Double that Green , them and Emerald Triangle...........


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> munkie this stuff is amazing!! whitch strain is it? GGG are very cheap compared to many other companies


Cheap but doesn't affect the quality any, that is a new strain currently in testing White Kush x Blackberry Pie. I got this goin atm along with 6 other new GGG test strains. As well as all my bought GGG gear and saved clones since last year. 2-3 keepers in every pack of GGG gear (10 seeds) reg's, no mass produced fems using a shitty formula thats proven not to work lol. (How can so many growers be so wrong??)

Solid gear and fresh & exciting crosses nobody else is putting out. I've grown CC gear too and only Tahoe really stood out, and even with that I got shitty germ rate (7/10) and only 2 females that needed 11 weeks veg from seed and 72 days flower in hydro to really get them to produce.

But everything I've run and am running from Gage Green, Sure Fire and Dankhouse is straight up potent flame Mari with more females to choose from than I can space. Most are half the price of Hermie Con too and way more reliable to run for any level of grower too.

Come visit us over at the GGG forum or Cannazon and see how much of a difference there is in standards


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Double that Green , them and Emerald Triangle...........


Yep ET has some good shit going on.


----------



## smashcity (Mar 22, 2012)

wish I could keep it green, but he cant even keep them in stock and ive been waiting for the longest.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 22, 2012)

rollitup said:


> This is a Moderated forum. When a member posts using verbal abuse, or derogatory language, it will be deleted. It has nothing to do with your inane opinion, so rave on.
> 
> My opinion is that you guys complaining about hermies don't know much about breeding, hermaphrodites are a property of hybridization. So you should grow only pure sativas or indicas, but oh yeah, you can't find any of those, so just keep complaining.


I totally disagree with this statement. Unhybridized land race genetics are often full of hermaphrodite tendencies because there is nobody to thin the problematic plants. The only selection is natural selection and the hermaphrodites are especially successful at propagating. Hybridizing has nothing to do with creating hermaphrodites unless the parents were already prone to it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> hehehe prob' right, no offense taken lol, but it's not my pic', but in the next 7-8 weeks my test grow of the White Kush x Blackberry Pie should bring some bud porn more to your liking Matt.
> 
> I'm a fan of your hash vid's bro, have you tried Grape Stmoper for extracts yet?? She's pulls off a sweet yeild for bubble


haha, thanks for taking the criticism well. rare these days. 
i have not tried the grape stomper. but will keep an eye out. i just ran elderberry, whatever that is, and the yield was ridic.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> haha, thanks for taking the criticism well. rare these days.
> i have not tried the grape stomper. but will keep an eye out. i just ran elderberry, whatever that is, and the yield was ridic.


Why post anything at all on a public forum if one can't take a lil' constructive criticism is what I say fella, some folks get too defensive. Not me I'm a true stoner/grower lol, I just love to grow my way through the dankage get mashed and share my exp's as I go. And criticisim is what takes you to the next level in any chosen path in life, I like to learn from it and further my own art.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Why post anything at all on a public forum if one can't take a lil' constructive criticism is what I say fella, some folks get too defensive. Not me I'm a true stoner/grower lol, I just love to grow my way through the dankage get mashed and share my exp's as I go. And criticisim is what takes you to the next level in any chosen path in life, I like to learn from it and further my own art.


Sketchy *likes* this

Really wish the like button was back..


----------



## theTHCdoctor (Mar 23, 2012)

Real talk...I have not had an issue with hermis but i have noticed only about 35 -40% of the seeds i have gotten from them in the last 6 months have been female and the majority have been male... I guess its tough loss.


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Mar 23, 2012)

What do you expect from a guy named swerve


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 23, 2012)

theTHCdoctor said:


> Real talk...I have not had an issue with hermis but i have noticed only about 35 -40% of the seeds i have gotten from them in the last 6 months have been female and the majority have been male... I guess its tough loss.


Running into this same issue myself. Out of 4 blackwater and 4 OGiesel I got a single BW female. I know it's not environment, I'm always 50% or above with other reg seeds (TGA, GGG, ect)


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry you had an autoflowering plant but I in no way mentioned Arjan in my earlier post(if you were in fact referring to me) and was not trying to compare the two breeders. Just saying problematic seeds come from all over the place. And I even said earlier that I have personally had problems with the Larry, but also alot of things I haven't had problems with coming from CaliConnect. But as for Gage Green and Emerald Triangle, I have been wantiing to try the emerald triangle genetics for a while. I can say that Alphakronic genes are cheap and I have got fire out of the eisbaer and snozzleberry for $35 a pack. I do think it sucks some breeders charge so much for things that are not tested as they should be. Especially when I can grab a pack of Alpha or even Reserva for $60 for an amazing purple strain (snozzleberry/ purple wreck) and not have the problems it sounds like Blackwater also has. I have one on week 4 or 5 now thats nice looking, but no nicer than the others I mentioned. Sorry, rambling. This is about customer service and like I said in my previous post, I have not encountered many breeders who have ever even heard of that word.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 23, 2012)

And I would like to add, for what it is worth. I tried Rez's genetics long before CaliConnection's and I never even had a keeper. Spent I don't know how much on ChemDoubleD and nothing but hermie after hermie and same goes for I think it was Alpha Diesel. And you think swerve is a jerk? Try that dude on for size. LOL. It is hard to find stable Diesel and Chem genetics. Before Elite got busted (for being a complete idiot), I got same amazing strains from him. The double dipped banana og, strawberry diesel, and the fire og. All great.


----------



## joemamms (Mar 24, 2012)

Someguy15 you just had bad luck 4 males you should be blaming the guy that put the seeds in the package or the mail man not the breeder.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Well my Ogiesel polinated the bottom half of itself lol. It also hit very very lightly a couple lower buds from my chem d, what I think is Ceasar (I grew out the mix pack), and a Tahoe. One damn closter of nannas I missed during all the routine checks. No biggie. The buds on the bottom of the hermie wouldn't amount to too much and the other may be 3 or 4 grams. But if that would have been a few sets right in front of the fan, my garden would be f'd and I could see how that would piss some one off lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 26, 2012)

joemamms said:


> Someguy15 you just had bad luck 4 males you should be blaming the guy that put the seeds in the package or the mail man not the breeder.


I place no blame... just share my experiences. I have 6 more OGiesel seeds to sprout eventually, will report back if I actually get any females.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 26, 2012)

On a positive note it hit a bottom bud of a cannalope haze. That should make for an interesting cross!


----------



## beans davis (Mar 26, 2012)

thehazeman said:


> Well my Ogiesel polinated the bottom half of itself lol. It also hit very very lightly a couple lower buds from my chem d, what I think is Ceasar (I grew out the mix pack), and a Tahoe. One damn closter of nannas I missed during all the routine checks. No biggie. The buds on the bottom of the hermie wouldn't amount to too much and the other may be 3 or 4 grams. But if that would have been a few sets right in front of the fan, my garden would be f'd and I could see how that would piss some one off lol


Now you are starting to see the light!

But all this has been fixed,remember... must be you... it's your fault...has to be.
Now you must go back to newbie central with the rest of the people that grew TCC gear.


----------



## theTHCdoctor (Mar 27, 2012)

theTHCdoctor said:


> Real talk...I have not had an issue with hermis but i have noticed only about 35 -40% of the seeds i have gotten from them in the last 6 months have been female and the majority have been male... I guess its tough loss.


So i stand corrected ran into a hermi im my room a cpl days ago...thought about maybe stress but my room is almost 100% dialed in. So neways its only happening on the lower branches and only started showing 4 weeks into budding


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

theTHCdoctor said:


> So i stand corrected ran into a hermi im my room a cpl days ago...thought about maybe stress but my room is almost 100% dialed in. So neways its only happening on the lower branches and only started showing 4 weeks into budding


Did you have reg seeds or feminized? And where is Swerve to tell you and hazeman that you're full of shit? Or that you must have fake beans or must be a terrible grower.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 27, 2012)

Stinkyfinger. Only u and ur select friends are the only ones who will
never get replacements if these guys have issues and hit me we will work with them and anyone else no problem BUT as to u bean dart and maphisto u guya can piss into the wind.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't want replacements. I've stated that already, so that means nothing to me.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 27, 2012)

theTHCdoctor said:


> So i stand corrected ran into a hermi im my room a cpl days ago...thought about maybe stress but my room is almost 100% dialed in. So neways its only happening on the lower branches and only started showing 4 weeks into budding


Another one,it's never ending....just wait till reports come out from the promo.

I wouldnt want any Cali Con u seeds period!
TCC has a much worse rep than even Green House seeds.
Why would i put that trash in my garden & fck up my grow?

EDIT:Replacements dont mean shit theyre trash too.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 27, 2012)

bean and stiky we have made it clear we dont care about you 4..and you dont care for us so move on lil doggy but you can you on these nuts to much.. find another pair guys


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Swerve said:


> Stinkyfinger. Only u and ur select friends are the only ones who will
> never get replacements if these guys have issues and hit me we will work with them and anyone else no problem BUT as to u bean dart and maphisto u guya can piss into the wind.


 
Ahh isn't that cute. And that's just a wunnerful way to actually handle your business and stand behind your product. And franhkly why would I WANT any " replacements" , I mean I already have plenty of bird seed.


----------



## missnu (Mar 27, 2012)

So, would you really not try a seed you already have just because someone else said they didn't like it?! If I am looking at buying a seed and I have heard terrible things about it, I won't look at buying that seed really, but if I have it I will plant it just to see what grows...Everyone talks crap about how awful and hermirific Greenhouse Seeds is, but I sprouted a freebie of their Super Lemon Haze..and it is definitely the most awesome plant I have ever grown...although I haven't smoked it, but have enjoyed the crap out of growing it...Not to mention different people get different results...

but as for your actual question haven't ever tried anything from cali connection...any seed that grows cannabis I like though...I have had a favorite plant go hermie on me...oops...oh well..at least I have this not hermie clone...lol. and did you know that even though I took that clone from a plant that later turned hermie it does NOT mean that the clone will hermie too...given you fix whatever made the first one do it...Some clones of hermies don't hermie with no change...so I stand by the simple fact that cannabis is awesome! Will this seed grow cannabis? If the answer is yes then I say try a few...why not?


----------



## missnu (Mar 27, 2012)

Toolegit2quit said:


> Hmm well that explains why 3 out of 4, of my chem4 og plants look like they're starting to develop sacs a week after the flip. It sure does suck to spend so much time growing them out, taking clones etc, only to have them hermie during the home stretch.
> 
> GL with yours. I don't see why you wouldn't try them, unless you're pressed for space. It's easy to spot the hermies early if you look your plants over each night.
> 
> ...


Just because a plant in flower hermies it doesn' t mean a clone of the plant will, or that there is even anything wrong with it...


----------



## tardis (Mar 27, 2012)

My Blackwater was great. My Pre98 bubba kush is awesome. For the record the cali connection gear smokes dank.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 27, 2012)

tardis said:


> My Blackwater was great. My Pre98 bubba kush is awesome. For the record the cali connection gear smokes dank.


Cool- I just popped a Blackwater and 5 Ken's GDP. Should be fun.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 27, 2012)

I have an og 18. It sprouted, growing well, but idk if I wanna run it. I may run it with a couple other fem seeds im running for the last time and spray them with reverse.


SIDE NOTE: dutchmaster reverse is great for preemptive hermie prevention and for treatment. I say do it from week4-end, twice a week soak the hell out of em when the light go off. I mix it with half water to spread it at $20 a bottle
Seems necessary when running ANY fem seed. They have hermie in there genes. no questioning that.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 27, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> I have an og 18. It sprouted, growing well, but idk if I wanna run it. I may run it with a couple other fem seeds im running for the last time and spray them with reverse.
> 
> 
> SIDE NOTE: dutchmaster reverse is great for preemptive hermie prevention and for treatment. I say do it from week4-end, twice a week soak the hell out of em when the light go off. I mix it with half water to spread it at $20 a bottle
> Seems necessary when running ANY fem seed. They have hermie in there genes. no questioning that.


OG18 is dna. I think your in the wrong thread bud.


----------



## missnu (Mar 27, 2012)

Toolegit2quit said:


> So off topic.. but your name "hey You Guys" I haven't heard that in a long time, but for some reason out of nowhere this morning it just came out of my mouth... you know how to say/yell it. HEY YOU GUYYS.. I can't even remember what it's from, but I just found it funny/odd that the first thing I did was pop on here and see your name... after having that kinda stuck in my head this morning.



There is a show called The Electric Company where when the show first starts everytime it has a girl yelling HEY YOU GUY+eeS!!!!!...and that is always what i think about when I see Hey you guys...


----------



## stak (Mar 27, 2012)

HEY YOU GUYS!!!

Isn't that what Sloth yells in The Goonies?


----------



## missnu (Mar 27, 2012)

Swerve said:


> they say chem 4og. which means they are Chem 4(clone only X sfv ogk f5). they are not the same as the chem 4.. if you read up on the chem 4 its a bx1 to the chem 4 clone( so the chem 4 make up is chem 4 X chem 4 og(chem 4 leaning pheno male)...... thats why its chem 4 not chem 4 og...2 different strains. all together....runt seeds are you talking smaller seeds size? thats due to calyx size and i use 1k lights to make seeds but will be moving to 4-600's to allow for a larger calyx to develop thus making larger seeds. as the smaller seeds are due to compact tight nugs they grow in... instead of airy spread out calyx's...
> 
> i dont know what people spend so and saying you were Con'd into something is funny as noone put a gun to your head and made you purchase anything you made the choice to buy them off of good report so how were you con'd, if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> and you want me to replace seeds because you dont want them or like what you read from people who have no experience with them half the time.? how can i do that when you got them from a retailer. i dont know who ordered what and from where.... so you would have to go to the retailer and ask them to replace the seeds because you dont like them...cuz that makes sense...you say your growing some and they are doing good yet you dont want the seeds...


Well now I have to add this in...that is just not true...I have a very very dense plant and it breeds the largest seeds I have...or have seen really...they are weirdly large I think, but whatever..and then I have another plant that has less dense buds with smaller seeds, like normal sized seeds, and then I have one strain that always limps to the freaking finish, and I keep trying to breed some kind of something to it to make it better...the smoke is amazing, but the plant is terrible and whenever I seed her the seeds are always really small and almost never germ, and if they do then the sprout never makes it past cotyledons......None of the aforementioned strains are from cali connection, although the huge seeds and tiny seeds are both DNA Genetics...anyway, I just didn' t like this seed mumbo jumbo...a tight bud can make huge seeds, and small seeds, and any other seed, cuz some plants happen to have tiny seeds...usually indicates some sort of stressing issue during the early production of seeds...so something went wrong right after you switched flower...on the ugly strain it is always overnute..so I have one that I have vegged for 3 months with no nutes...and I am going to see if when I put it into flower it freaks out this time...


----------



## missnu (Mar 27, 2012)

whatsthecrack said:


> By full circle I meant that he now appears to have swung public opinion/sympathy back his way. I see what you mean about 180 degrees. However, you know what I mean too. Yes I would like to see the outright expulsion of Cali Con from the med community. I wouldn't have the same anger towards him if he went for the teenager/closet grower market instead of chasing the med scene. He is a proven liar and a faker. I'm a Scottish guy now living in Cali. I was one of the people that got burned back in the THCFarmer days. Swerve said he'd replace the packs in PM's. I sent pics and an order number as requested and received sweet FA. This was about two years ago now. We've had this before. It's easy for him to make public promises and then ignore PM's. I agree that if the Cali Con wish to continue then Swerve shouldn't be the public face of the company. But, the whole med community would be better off if he just packed his shop up and left breeding to those who - A, can do it and B, give a shit about the sick and ill people who have chosen natural remedies and treatments for their ailments. Here's a q&a for Swerve. Is it true that you have males in fem packs? Is it true you have herms across the majority of your lines? Is it true that people have found auto's in many of your strains? Is it true that you've been foul mouthed and rude to people who've reported problems? Is it true that there are a lot of outstanding replacements from as far back as 2 years ago? Is it true that there are people who complain of ignored pm's? Is it true that 2emeRep worked for you and you did not pay him and left him stranded in Amsterdam after he'd sold seeds in 3 languages for you at the Cup? (I was at the Cup and spoke to C) Is it true that you use prostitutes? We all know that the answers to the above are yes (except possibly the prostitutes bit, 2emeRep made that claim but, you seem like the type to me...). Since the answers are yes to the above q's then expulsion from the med scene is the only acceptable result. This isn't a witch hunt. Witches aren't real, Swerve's problems are. The expression "witch hunt" comes from medieval Britain when many INNOCENT women were executed for witch craft. Swerve is not innocent and therefore the term "witch hunt" is not applicable and is in fact a misrepresentation of what is happening here.


the witch trials happened in America...in Salem Village in Massachusetts...not medieval britain...1692 Salem Village massachusetts...and the problem was the trials of the witches...because a witch won't burn, they can't be drowned, and you can't hang them....they are basically indestructable...so if you were purported to be a witch then the townspeople would basically try to kill you...and if you died, well then I guess you weren't a witch...congratulations...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 28, 2012)

Honestly I think Swerve gets rained down upon a little too much, on here and elsewhere.

Yes he may not be anywhere close to "awesome breeder" status and yeah he's obviously had a lot of issues with his gear in the past, but it seems like he has unfairly become the scapegoat for all of the negativity in the seed biz these days. 
Allz I'm saying is cut the guy just a _little_ slack. There are many other companies who have/had the same issues with their stuff, but they've enjoyed the benefit of getting off easy because all of the noise seems to get directed Swerve's way, lol.

It's almost comical/sad seeing this guy's back constantly (unfairly so or not) being pinned up against the wall each and every day.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Honestly I think Swerve gets rained down upon a little too much, on here and elsewhere.
> 
> Yes he may not be anywhere close to "awesome breeder" status and yeah he's obviously had a lot of issues with his gear in the past, but it seems like he has unfairly become the scapegoat for all of the negativity in the seed biz these days.
> Allz I'm saying is cut the guy just a _little_ slack. There are many other companies who have/had the same issues with their stuff, but they've enjoyed the benefit of getting off easy because all of the noise seems to get directed Swerve's way, lol.
> ...


Swerve gets the attention he deserves.
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/417851-tahoe-og-d-c-smoke-8.html


----------



## sine143 (Mar 28, 2012)

Heres a pic of a cali connection blackwater (take a guess) I popped about 12 days ago next to a "blue dream" bag seed that was popped the same time (that was very well some of the best smoke I've had in a minute).


----------



## maphisto (Mar 28, 2012)

Swerve said:


> Stinkyfinger. Only u and ur select friends are the only ones who will
> never get replacements if these guys have issues and hit me we will work with them and anyone else no problem BUT as to u bean dart and maphisto u guya can piss into the wind.


 you know for "being a world class buisness owner" you sure do act like a child..what the hell, your just digging your own grave! F.C.C (fuck cali connect) now your gonna fuck up the BB#3, funny how thats Rez's strawberry diesel you want to work with i thought you didn't like Rez but ya want to swing off his nuts..
wait for it......i bet your gonna hit the BB#3 with "your trusty old SFV male" right..and who in the hell wants replacements im on to real genetics from Mr. Nice a real breeder..iv'e also got SAG's Strawberry D lite and guess what all the beans that i threw down from those breeders all pop'd unlike your gear!!


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 28, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> OG18 is dna. I think your in the wrong thread bud.


It was an attitude freebie, I thought it was CC.... hmmm......


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Mar 28, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> It was an attitude freebie, I thought it was CC.... hmmm......


OG #18 is from Reserve Privada... parent company is DNA genetics


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Mar 28, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Another one,it's never ending....just wait till reports come out from the promo.
> 
> I wouldnt want any Cali Con u seeds period!
> TCC has a much worse rep than even Green House seeds.
> ...


But Beans it's already established your word means nothing... still being bitter because your bro gave you unlabeled CC beans and they turned out fake (I know your mad you admitted that LOL) might have actually convinced yourself they were real dunno lmao... meanwhile your ranting about Dinafems 75$ OG fems hahah ...anyways you think I haven't fucked with CC hermies or even a shitty amount of males? Seems some of you don't realize genetics last forever...and will go through hell to find the best keepers.....if you have one room or limited space and need a guaranteed perfect grow maybe CC isn't for you....BTW i do carry other greats in my garden besides TCC.....just funny to see beans still thinking your word means shit!!


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 28, 2012)

Kingdevin510 said:


> OG #18 is from Reserve Privada... parent company is DNA genetics


ya I was thinking Buddah Tahoe, thats the CC I have. Sorry yall.

Why do legit companies use fem seeds>? I respect DNA and reserve but do not approve of fem seeds, had hermie results like crazy. Ill run all the freebies once, not taking clones tho


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 28, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> ya I was thinking Buddah Tahoe, thats the CC I have. Sorry yall.
> 
> Why do legit companies use fem seeds>? I respect DNA and reserve but do not approve of fem seeds, had hermie results like crazy. Ill run all the freebies once, not taking clones tho


MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY, MONEY MONEY! (couldnt find the clip with the right song..)

the only reason any breeder would dip into the fem cesspool.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 28, 2012)

I wasn't bitching about mine. I was just saying I have now had an experience with a regular seed herming. But, I understand the chem lines and 20-30 seeds isn't going to ruin my day. I have had hermies from plenty of the other chem crosses out there, and these are the ones I usually go with because I have had such excellent examples in the past and I do now as well. Mix pack was also the best female ratio I ever had. 100% germ and 9 or 10 females isn't bad in my book. The chem valley kush I have is exactly like the chem d clone only I had years ago. Best yielding plant in the garden now as well. Im diggin the cannalope haze but the yield looks like it will suck on those. Smells great though


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Mar 29, 2012)

Alien Vacation.

Swerve...you need a tester? 

I'm in.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 29, 2012)

BUDDY THATS DANK..and that was a freebie


----------



## Intellect (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn that's a chunky branch...

*drool*


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Mar 30, 2012)

werd da fuk up...Free as air. Out of a club in Sac.

36 bones at the club for these .

Thats real.

They love the pheno. Its a little garlic ishy foot funk

It does have a "touch" of bag appeal...lol....


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Mar 30, 2012)

All I can say about Swerve work is this...

Dont believe the hype.

Chemdog will hermi if you look at it wrong anyway...

CC gear has those winners in there.....you just gotta look.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Exactly. I did a pack of tahoe that was all keep worthy. Most were alot like the tahoe with one being identical. And I had two that were just like the SFV so like two for one in that pack. The mix pack has been nothing but great except for my giesel herming when I wasn't looking. But it was only a single cluster of nannas so nothing too horrible. Best freebies I have ever gotten I think lol


----------



## Whitetrainsav (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey wheezer I have 33 white x fires going when I find d the most dominant swanky Og leaning 1 use should shoot me some CVK pollen u can get huge yields outdoors off C V K


----------



## Whitetrainsav (Apr 7, 2012)

I grew alien V2, alien Vacation, and Chemvalley Kush all had gd and okay phenos that's ow seeds go if you are lazy and want what everyone else already has then be lazy and Clone!!

I need C V K Pollen ASAP Freak Steroid Wi/fi experiment


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Again, you say nothing with integrity. Really, you're only a douche to me? That's funny. I'm allowed to share my experiences with your shit. You don't like it because it isn't in your best interest, I understand, you want to keep all that shit under the rug. But tough shit. That's the kind of stuff you have to deal with when you own a company that takes money for a product. You got my money, and I got shit in return. I should just keep my mouth shut? So what if I keep posting about it, you keep trying to discredit what I say. Even though you fail at it, you keep trying, and keep failing. Fix your problems then, Swirl and maybe there wouldn't be 100+ posts spread across the net on multiple different forums about your shit herming, autoflowering and producing males from fems.


 well said! sticky!


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 8, 2012)

Swerve said:


> your right only a 100+ of the oh what 10000 seeds we released.. sounds like a massive problem funny part is i spent 3 hours yesterday on the net lookign for all these threads... its amazing the numbers you throw out cuz do the fucking research your numbers are way off but its all good im making points to you of all people... and um i am the one who loves to hear about good or bad on my seeds moron.. if you had issues we would look into them but you not for you...kinda like another cat i knew from thcfarmer he would cry how i wouldnt hook him up but then talk shit about me... your assuming i have problems based on a cut you are still growing that hermied huh.. but its now solid... hmm someone ie me thinks it was grower error then.. i mean if the plant hermied so bad i would toss it not keep growing it.. but hey just me... kinda like that guy i had 39 of 40 seeds hermie on me whats wrong with the seeds as my growing conditions are perfect and solid.. yeah so solid 99% of your shit hermied and its not grower error give me a break.


 Is that including all the posts or threads you deleted Swerve?


----------



## Swerve (Apr 8, 2012)

yup i have that kind of control over the internet didnt you know..

research is keene people... its not hard to do try it


----------



## guwall (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo Swerve, I think there is a lot of grower error out there, and a lot of shitty growers. That's why I have decided not to listen to all the nay-sayers and give 818 Headband and Buddha Tahoe OG a shot. They Should do well two rows of 3 under my (2)1000W MH/HPS Combo


----------



## guwall (Apr 8, 2012)

BTW.....Brief Work Cited: 
TGA - Ace of Spades

GHS - Bubba Kush


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> Yo Swerve, I think there is a lot of grower error out there, and a lot of shitty growers. That's why I have decided not to listen to all the nay-sayers and give 818 Headband and Buddha Tahoe OG a shot. They Should do well two rows of 3 under my (2)1000W MH/HPS Combo


He admitted he fucked up his fems that I was sold...wasn't grower error.


----------



## Swerve (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah a year ago...the first batch was mixed wrong. but that was then the last 3 batches of fems are solid.. or my outdoor plants would be fucked...and the testers would be cursing me...


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 9, 2012)

Speaking of testers.....

hinty hinty hint hint.....


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 9, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> Speaking of testers.....
> 
> hinty hinty hint hint.....


Me too Me too!


----------



## guwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Swerve, Give me the run down on 818 Headband. Order just arrived. likes/dislikes, tendencies, high type....... You know, besides the info thats available. It's so nice to have access to the knowlege base of YOU, the actual breeder. I mean, you don't see Arijan/Barney on these forums, am I right!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yup i have that kind of control over the internet didnt you know..
> 
> research is keene people... its not hard to do try it



Research is real hard to find if someone is deleting information. If research is keene then please dont remove any information, regardless if you think its correct, appropriate, beneficial, etc. Everybody has a right to a voice, and it should not be audited, edited, or censored! 

With that, I still have much respect for ya even tho I do give ya some tuff shit sometimes! I call it how I see it, and if Im wrong for doing so, then so be it~

Personally, I will say it again! I can give a fuck less how swerve carries himself. Matter of fact I applaud the FACT that he marches to nobodies drummer but his own!!!! Better than being something your not for the liking of others but not yourself! I can and do a test positive information for CC. I have been given seeds by swerve and I have grown seeds that have been purchased from the tude. I have not encountered males, and I have encountered many great keepers that I still role with that have been certified dank by legit medical cannabis labs. But, like i always say, dont believe me, think for yourself~

And for those that know me because of karma genetics....yes we role with many varieties that originate from swerve~tastic  The original White OG that won 3rd place in Indica @2011 HT Cup utilizes a male from swerves SFV OG KUSH BX ....That White OG tested at steep hill at 22.8%THC and .91 CBD ...So...Thanks [email protected]


----------



## guwall (Apr 9, 2012)

agreed


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow can ya believe it people, I was spamming ya with "karma genetics company logo".........now...who would blow me in to potroaster??? hmmmmm anyways

Censorship is lame. Pardon papa, but he's feeling pretty delicious today. Gonna state it like it is, and hope everyone has a wonderful fucking day~ Your Welcome~


----------



## dankydonky (Apr 9, 2012)

almost all the problems i've seen with cali gear are with fem stuff..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> Swerve, Give me the run down on 818 Headband. Order just arrived. likes/dislikes, tendencies, high type....... You know, besides the info thats available. It's so nice to have access to the knowlege base of YOU, the actual breeder. I mean, you don't see Arijan/Barney on these forums, am I right!


Not likely! HA! He only seems to reply when you talk bad about his seeds. I've asked him a few different questions and never a reply. He will answer someone with a bunch of anger and shit talk for complaining, then one post later I can ask him a question about his product, he will read right over it and talk more shit to someone for bashing his service. I hope I'm wrong but I haven't seen a lot of Swerve being helpful. But if you should have problems that need addressing he will be more than happy to tell you its your fault. Swerve prove me wrong please, I like your genetics but have a problem with your service, but people can change! Maybe


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

SO I guess I can't rock my karma logo banner in my signature cause its not fair to breeders who pay to advertise. Ya know, in 2011 we won 3rd place with the White OG. We were the only company in 2011 that placed but had not one single ounce of advertisement. Our Booth was black and we had our logo on the banner. Thats it. We never paid anyone to advertise shit. MY point in case, 

Great genetics, don;t need advertisement~ Advertisement is to make the shit over your eyes smell like roses!!!

According to RIU its about the MONEY...and NOT ABOUT DOING WHATS RIGHT! CENSORSHIP IS WRONG!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 10, 2012)

I popped a Blackwater single, along with 5 Ken's GDP and a G13 Labs WW. The Blk H2o is bigger than any of the others, growing like crazy with huge leaves at only 18 days. Even if it turns out male I'll be happy because I have some good stuff going to pollinate with it (GDP, Plushberry, Cheesequake, Jackpot Royale, SnowDawg2 and Kandy Kush)


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Not likely! HA! He only seems to reply when you talk bad about his seeds. I've asked him a few different questions and never a reply. He will answer someone with a bunch of anger and shit talk for complaining, then one post later I can ask him a question about his product, he will read right over it and talk more shit to someone for bashing his service. I hope I'm wrong but I haven't seen a lot of Swerve being helpful. But if you should have problems that need addressing he will be more than happy to tell you its your fault. Swerve prove me wrong please, I like your genetics but have a problem with your service, but people can change! Maybe


Actually thats not true. He has replied to me about his strains growing techniques before...but guwall I am growing the 818 right now just put her into flower a few days ago and she's really easy to grow just make sure that you have plenty of cal/mag and she can eat like a fat bitch I vegged for 19 days and ppm were at 500 and she never burned even once I just pumped her up to 700 because she's steady eating whatever i give her here she is a couple of days ago

View attachment 2116245


----------



## Swerve (Apr 10, 2012)

guwall said:


> Swerve, Give me the run down on 818 Headband. Order just arrived. likes/dislikes, tendencies, high type....... You know, besides the info thats available. It's so nice to have access to the knowlege base of YOU, the actual breeder. I mean, you don't see Arijan/Barney on these forums, am I right!



ok you will get some that really dont stretch most of my testers have stayed within double some a tad taller...calmag and nitrogen will be your friends...lst from the looks you have done..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ok you will get some that really dont stretch most of my testers have stayed within double some a tad taller...calmag and nitrogen will be your friends...lst from the looks you have done..


I take my last comment back. Good answer Swerve, way to keep it personable! As long as your talking, how does your Original Sour D compare to the ECSD cut (smokewise)?


----------



## Swerve (Apr 11, 2012)

its makes the ecsd look like a walk in the park. and by that i am referring to the hit...the ecsd seems to be more of a taste than hit type a strain.. your high for 15 mins at best then you need to smoke more. the AJ cut or asshole joe aka weasel cut that we have and refer to as the original sour diesel its all kerosine and has the hit to match it.. long lasting stone killer smell great bad appeal and has the hit to match


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yeah a year ago...the first batch was mixed wrong. but that was then the last 3 batches of fems are solid.. or my outdoor plants would be fucked...and the testers would be cursing me...


 I don't care about the last three batches...just the cluster fuck of hermie and underdeveloped seeds you sold me at the expo in Toronto. Remember the bad batch you sold to all the medical patients here.....so what's up?


----------



## Swerve (Apr 11, 2012)

whats up with what man.. you already said your gonna kick my ass or whatever remember mister big guy....or did you for fucking get...i mean for real are you bipolar or something... you want some fresh free gear come by the booth dont be a dick and i will set u up with what ever you want.. simple as that you be a dick well then your just that then huh... i will offer to help what ever you need but you be a prick you will get that right back... jive me.....


----------



## raiderman (Apr 12, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> I don't care about the last three batches...just the cluster fuck of hermie and underdeveloped seeds you sold me at the expo in Toronto. Remember the bad batch you sold to all the medical patients here.....so what's up?[/QUOTe/
> hermies are most of the time growers fault,light leaking int o the room,overwaters,underwaters..if yure a grower expect to get bad seeds sometimes,but most breeders and seed banks ive seen around make up bad beans ,so wats the yammering.if that was 5 grows ago hell i'd well forgot that by now,lol.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't ever tried Cali Con, but I've read alot of great and bad reviews on their seeds. Most people say their shit is fire, but I suspect the people who aren't happy with CC's gear might have just gotten some bad phenos. This happens to the best of breeders seeds. Then again CC might have fucked up their new batch of seeds and people like us are paying the price. One thing I know about Cali Con gear is that it is expensive as hell. One of the most expensive on Attitude's website. I would hate to spend that much $ on some seeds and get a bunch of average buds. That's just me though. I still might try Cali Con gear in the future.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 12, 2012)

yea i agree,if u pay around a 100. on a pac of fem beans it should have some impressive appeal .never ordered from conesu. or cali connect but i'm a life long customer if i'm pleased,i been around the block a time or two so i'm not easily fooled.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the Tahoe og top og I had.. Definately some fire.. I also ran into a bunch of good phenos from all the gear I ran!


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 15, 2012)

so who has the best sour diesel seeds if its not cc? i need to make a purchse and all this research is driving me crazY!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

Rez Dog Sour D IBL has alwasy been the best . . . . .. ..


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 15, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Rez Dog Sour D IBL has alwasy been the best . . . . .. ..


ok thats the conclusion im starting to see thank you where do you recc ordering from


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 15, 2012)

That's an easy one! Order from Sea Of Seeds or Herbie's Head Shop. Please support our sponsors and you will support our site.


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 15, 2012)

rollitup said:


> That's an easy one! Order from Sea Of Seeds or Herbie's Head Shop. Please support our sponsors and you will support our site.


WORD! if you had a like button id use it lol. what happened to attitude? herbies is your new sponsor?


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I had started this thread months ago to deal with Cali connection threads disappearing, so I ran the pack of chem4 s1 or whatever they are called this week, and guess what 2 full blown herms 4 weeks in and another that was just showing needless to say they were all tossed and I won't be growing out my other pack from them,so buyer beware


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> WORD! if you had a like button id use it lol. what happened to attitude? herbies is your new sponsor?


lol.thats funny.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2012)

Bxgrower81 said:


> Well I had started this thread months ago to deal with Cali connection threads disappearing, so I ran the pack of chem4 s1 or whatever they are called this week, and guess what 2 full blown herms 4 weeks in and another that was just showing needless to say they were all tossed and I won't be growing out my other pack from them,so buyer beware


i'm listening my friend think i'm gonna stick with dna and rp.lemon og looks pure bomb.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear do u have pics of this? 

Growing any breeders chem,sour or og expect a hermie or 2 after all chem is hermie prone! It did come from a hermie


----------



## jessica d (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey swerve i got some original sour d very recently at crosstown in ottawa, these genetics are going outdoors for meds. I was planning to run them in a patch with other great genetics from DJ Short and such. Just wanted to make sure they are not from the bad batch and going to hermie on me. It would make a big mess so just checking? The Blueberry, Grape Krush I have run for years never hermies and neither does any of them. Thanks for any advise and help.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 19, 2012)

i been lookin at those Grape Krush f2s.


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been happy with g-13 Pinnapple express!! 

So I ordered sour Deisel feminised seeds from reserva privada are these ok?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

Even tho it's off topic I heard its okay but DNA/Rp has alot of hermies in there gear


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe it's best to order reg gear and sort it out!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

That's what I would do


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 20, 2012)

almost fell outta my chair seeing this pic...really guys? lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

Shit, all he needs now is a platinum grill instead of a butter grill. Numba 1 stunna.


----------



## jessica d (Apr 20, 2012)

Grape Krush has been superb for me in every aspect for meds. I had some 9ft/1lb dry all organic last yr but most were 3-4oz. It takes 3 big zips to make a lb with that stuff tho and trimming is time consuming but between me and the guys 80yrs of growing experience and it was our fav. A daytime smoke and very creative. $200 for the pack and well worth it.

I should also mention the original sour d that i got from cali connection is regular seeds. I am not lazy. $150 for 10 seeds is ok with me as long as i am not getting hermies.


----------



## Philosophist (Apr 20, 2012)

hello all, 

I ordered some CC seeds from the Attitude birthday special. I ordered 2 packs of Tahoe Og and got 12 cali dreamin, and 12 mixed pack for free. I have popped 6 Tahoe and 6 mixed. They all germed, but after reading all of this im starting to feel like im holding the hot potato.... Im not sure if i should even continue growing them at this point. 

Has anyone else ordered the same seeds from that time period??? Have you had any better worse luck?? Or is it all teh same batch??

this is teh first time i have grown from seed>< Always done clones... I are skeeerd

So is the consensus that CC is shit?? <3 and peeeece


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

Grow them out I'm growing the gem Buddha og now and no problems so far.. I would continue to grow it man


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 20, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> hello all,
> 
> I ordered some CC seeds from the Attitude birthday special. I ordered 2 packs of Tahoe Og and got 12 cali dreamin, and 12 mixed pack for free. I have popped 6 Tahoe and 6 mixed. They all germed, but after reading all of this im starting to feel like im holding the hot potato.... Im not sure if i should even continue growing them at this point.
> 
> ...


dont be stupid... CC is great genetics... I feel most of these problems are both grower and breeder... ive popped several CC beans and never once had a hermie, fem and reg. popped 2 OSD's and both turn out to be female... go easy on her and good chances u wont hermie her.


----------



## Philosophist (Apr 20, 2012)

Ya im gonna grow them a bit in the arizona sun before turning my lights on. See how they go. Gonna order some back ups juuust in case. 

Got pics of your plants??


----------



## Swerve (Apr 20, 2012)

census we are shit what are you smoking and can you share bro.. research is keene .. there are what mayb 10 or so on here who claim to have issues but never showed shit.. then there are about 5-7 who have issues who ahve been sorted out. and the other group of trolls.. so do your own mid making... if 10 peoples comments makes u drastically change what you are doing then you need to stand up for your self and chase that shit down yourself and do things for yourself..not what others do and think and say. be a trailblazer not a trail rider. come on guys la dolce vita not la vita loco


----------



## Philosophist (Apr 20, 2012)

Trailblazers still need information to go with. Making informed decisions is just good sense and planning, however i do see your point. 
i KNOW your herb is fire, was more curious about the batch that came from the birthday special. 
I just got a bit concerned when i googled Buddha Tahoe and saw more than the normal amount of negatives. SO i asked a forum.....which is what a forum is for. 

I am still super pumped about my CC seeds/Seedlings. They all popped, quickly and 12/16 where big strong vibrant green and beautiful. (4 of them where smaller and leaning over, no big whoop)

No need to get all salty. Certainly the is no need to infer that i am a follower or somehow unable to think for myself. Maybe you where lucky and learned to grow from a magical lightning bolt from Gods hand, without ever needing to counsel anyone else when you had questions. If so i applaud you. That's fucking impressive shit. I am not so lucky unfortunately;(


----------



## Philosophist (Apr 20, 2012)

Also California dreamin is made of what?? I read a description somewhere but i cant find it anymore 
Any info is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Swerve (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry man its just the neg reports u read are people opinions of me than the actual erb....

i am all types of stuff according to people of the internet.. its awesome.. lol...


so sorry if i came off rather hasty

cali dreaming is a rename of our hazy og.. its Oldsogs SSH cut aka old original greenhouse SSH clone only selection he did( extremely fast flowering 8 week satty dom pheno) crossed to our sfv male.. 
great yielder killer meds more on the sativa side of the spectrum high resin content you will dig her if you dig satty dom hybrids..


----------



## maphisto (Apr 20, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> hello all,
> 
> I ordered some CC seeds from the Attitude birthday special. I ordered 2 packs of Tahoe Og and got 12 cali dreamin, and 12 mixed pack for free. I have popped 6 Tahoe and 6 mixed. They all germed, but after reading all of this im starting to feel like im holding the hot potato.... Im not sure if i should even continue growing them at this point.
> 
> ...


don't be scared, but i hope you have something else on the side growing,as i wouldn't put these as my front runners you dont want to be disapointed when your 2 weeks into flowering only to discover hermies..i grew out cc gear it was the cvk & jc the cvk was nothing to write home about,and well the jc was a good stone,but i knew i could find something better.can i ask you a question why did ya pick cc gear when there are sooo many other breeders with degrees in botany,that dont use there "trusty sfv male" to polinate well moreless everything!I also recieved the tude b-day promo and tried to pop the tahoe but nope nothing..not even a split in the case of the seed..every other freebee delahaze,#18, did pop,i also ordered Sag's Strawberry diesel and threw 6 down and all 6 poped..if ya want REAL Kush genetics check out Mr. Nice here is my Master Kush x Skunk #1 day 42 notice no hermie issues.good luck & happy 420!!View attachment 2130454


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

Lmao^^^^.. Cvk is bomb. Especially the Chem d pheno so what the hell r u talking about! 

The Julius ceaser SoCal master pheno is bomb as well.. Just because he uses his trusty sfv og male on his strains what does that mean? 

Ive grown nothing but bomb Og's from Cali connection and I think he made a good choice by getting these strains. I will continue!

There way more good reports then bad!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao^^^^.. Cvk is bomb. Especially the Chem d pheno so what the hell r u talking about!
> 
> The Julius ceaser SoCal master pheno is bomb as well.. Just because he uses his trusty sfv og male on his strains what does that mean?
> 
> ...


I just got single of Corleone and Julius, have a Blackwater thriving in veg at 4 wks, no sex yet.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao^^^^.. Cvk is bomb. Especially the Chem d pheno so what the hell r u talking about!
> 
> The Julius ceaser SoCal master pheno is bomb as well.. Just because he uses his trusty sfv og male on his strains what does that mean?
> 
> ...


WOW!! you must have won the lotto with your pack!!my pack sucked non germinating seeds bad phenos..one more thing im not going to buy several packs to find a couple of good or 1/2 ass decent phenos..
as far as the JC goes like i said it was stoney, but as you can see in my last post i got a REAL MASTER KUSH from a real breeder"s Shantibaba & Neville. People who actually have degrees in horticulture and know plants not just cannabis..
The trusty sfv male has been used in over 7+ of his strain's i mean where is the varity here,sounds like all he is doing is trying to make a quick buck by just pollen chucking everything, if he has a SSH female,ooh lets hit it with the "trusty SFV Male" and call it California Dreaming yeah that sounds catchy...a real breeder has a varity of males and finds the best male suitable for that strain...why do you think his gear hermies? please dont say its the grower i have stressed out plants to the max in my begning stages of growing and no hermies,its in his genetics.the bottom line is his genetics are not stable all he is gonna do is say it's grower error and that he will replace the bad seeds and send ya some extra packs of hermies...thats pretty FU$*ED up i mean after spending all the time and energy,$$,nutes only to find out your plants are trash!!
As far as you continuing to grow his gear you'll find out the hard way just as i did and many ,many others why do you think so many people who are in the know disapprove this guy and his gear!


----------



## Swerve (Apr 20, 2012)

yup or you just dont know how to grow maphisto tryn learning sometime..


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 20, 2012)

Every should know by now CC is useless for Fem seeds period... The easy fix buy regulars...


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 20, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Every should know by now CC is useless for Fem seeds period... The easy fix buy regulars...


Im buying reg seeds from now on but the feminised seeds are easier to come by!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

so i saw a pic of this blackwater strain from a journal here and it looked sick,darkest purple i've seen thus far for indoors,,my question is again are the fems pretty stable and wats up with the purple chem?are those fems stable also,from only experienced grower info is appreciated..done made one order with attitude today got a pac of lemon kush fems,but i saw cali-connection giveaways also of the full pac of reg beans. i'd like to 420 twice,lol.shit load of freebies today.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 21, 2012)

maphisto said:


> WOW!! you must have won the lotto with your pack!!my pack sucked non germinating seeds bad phenos..one more thing im not going to buy several packs to find a couple of good or 1/2 ass decent phenos..
> as far as the JC goes like i said it was stoney, but as you can see in my last post i got a REAL MASTER KUSH from a real breeder"s Shantibaba & Neville. People who actually have degrees in horticulture and know plants not just cannabis..
> The trusty sfv male has been used in over 7+ of his strain's i mean where is the varity here,sounds like all he is doing is trying to make a quick buck by just pollen chucking everything, if he has a SSH female,ooh lets hit it with the "trusty SFV Male" and call it California Dreaming yeah that sounds catchy...a real breeder has a varity of males and finds the best male suitable for that strain...why do you think his gear hermies? please dont say its the grower i have stressed out plants to the max in my begning stages of growing and no hermies,its in his genetics.the bottom line is his genetics are not stable all he is gonna do is say it's grower error and that he will replace the bad seeds and send ya some extra packs of hermies...thats pretty FU$*ED up i mean after spending all the time and energy,$$,nutes only to find out your plants are trash!!
> As far as you continuing to grow his gear you'll find out the hard way just as i did and many ,many others why do you think so many people who are in the know disapprove this guy and his gear!


You kinda present yourself like BoBo the Clown would.

Are you really BoBo the Clown in real life?


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 21, 2012)

root2vest said:


> Wow, I'm shocked by this thread, Swerve is a very respected breeder. CC won a few awards this year at HTCC didnt they? I know I know its the HTCC but still.. I have grown straight fire, Tahoe, 98 bubbs, Larry, never had one issue..


How did you like the tahoe og? I have 2 feminised seeds growing right now a week into veg! They seem healthy has anyone had issues with these?
And yea the guy pulling all his bubbas why not wait an see or give em away or throw em outside to finish just sayin...


----------



## jessica d (Apr 21, 2012)

Nevermind swerve continue to argue, i will stick to growing and run other solid genetics i know and love. I got lots, I was a new customer to your lines looking for a simple answer.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 21, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> Im buying reg seeds from now on but the feminised seeds are easier to come by!


its gotten wen i start a fresh project i feel like Maximus,gotta put on my sword and shield for 3 months.winning and taken defeat.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 21, 2012)

Some folks aren't cut out for searching phenoes.

Its a fact.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 21, 2012)

i'm goin elsewhere to get info,,have a ns argue.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 21, 2012)

View attachment 2131552


Swerve said:


> yup or you just dont know how to grow maphisto tryn learning sometime..


Bro i dont have Pm on my plants!!as far as growing i am more than positive i am a better grower than you...i understand my plants and their diet i keep them on...my plants stay healthy the whole way...i just took this pic yesterday my Master Kush from Mr. Nice day 41,if ya need help keeping a plant healthy like this, let me know ill send ya a recipie!hell ill help anyone out!


----------



## maphisto (Apr 21, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> You kinda present yourself like BoBo the Clown would.
> 
> Are you really BoBo the Clown in real life?


wll at least im kinda in your eyes...im surprised you haven't called swirl any names as he comes off as a jackass insulting people talking about his fixation of the male genitalia..or is it just me you wanna attack for expressing my self...wait if i come off telling people their idiots i guess i would have your approval!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 23, 2012)

Blackwater at 29 days from sprout, just showed female. I have removed the first set of branches to clone while I decide if I should top, or maybe Uncle Ben's 4-top. Any suggestions?


----------



## thehazeman (Apr 24, 2012)

I have just harvested all my mix pack. And with the OGiesel, atleast I believe that is what it was, being the only hermie, I am pleased. I had one nanner on my Chem Valley Kush the last few days, and one on what I think is a lemon larry. It is almost identical to Death Star in smell which is pretty awesome. I will say the CVK is damn near identical to the Chem D with a tiny bit of candied flavor from the og. Everyone so far says it is the best pot they have smoked and I def put it tied with my 10 favorites. It just has a taste that is unbelievable and cripples you with its potency. I have a pack of Bubba and another pack of Tahoe I will run and do a full report on so people can see what great things can be found in a pack of CC gear. I will post pics of some cured buds here in a few days as well. Overall the mnix pack yielded me 2 mother plants I will NEVER get rid of so it has been the best freebie I have had thus far.


----------



## thehazeman (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh yea, also hit both the CVK and possible Lemon Larry with Agent Orange pollen. WIll do a report on that when they are started. Should make for amazing flavors!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 24, 2012)

thehazeman said:


> I have just harvested all my mix pack. And with the OGiesel, atleast I believe that is what it was, being the only hermie, I am pleased. I had one nanner on my Chem Valley Kush the last few days, and one on what I think is a lemon larry. It is almost identical to Death Star in smell which is pretty awesome. I will say the CVK is damn near identical to the Chem D with a tiny bit of candied flavor from the og. Everyone so far says it is the best pot they have smoked and I def put it tied with my 10 favorites. It just has a taste that is unbelievable and cripples you with its potency. I have a pack of Bubba and another pack of Tahoe I will run and do a full report on so people can see what great things can be found in a pack of CC gear. I will post pics of some cured buds here in a few days as well. Overall the mnix pack yielded me 2 mother plants I will NEVER get rid of so it has been the best freebie I have had thus far.


are u doing fems.if i see a hermie i chunk the male nanner not the plant,lol.


----------



## thehazeman (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL No these are regulars. The CVK and Lemon Larry I held onto. Most chem crosses that are chem dom throw a nanner here and there, just gotta be vigilant with checking. The giesel ended up having more than I thought and I did cut it early. It did a small but big enough to piss me off amount of pollination lol. I have ran other cali gear with no problems though. Lemon Larry fems didn't do well for me but others have so its no biggie for me. I will say if you are into the diesel lines, I just did the Reserva Privada Sour Disel and that is an awesome seed version. Just great great pot and very close to the clone only for sure.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 24, 2012)

raiderman said:


> are u doing fems.if i see a hermie i chunk the male nanner not the plant,lol.


hell fuckin yeah.

I have a d d d d d d dank cut (not CC) that will toss a dick atcha if it isn't kept PERFECTLY. No biggie. I know this...and make provisions to baby her. No sweat.


what he said x100


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 25, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> hell fuckin yeah.
> 
> I have a d d d d d d dank cut (not CC) that will toss a dick atcha if it isn't kept PERFECTLY. No biggie. I know this...and make provisions to baby her. No sweat.
> 
> ...


Whatever you say, Mr. Onepic.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Whatever you say, Mr. Onepic.



LOL....You just wanna fight, huh?

Here....now I can be Mr Twopic..


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 25, 2012)

Learn how to grow, son.

Its a sad carpenter who blames his tools.


This is my official response:

Would you like to see my peeder?......lol....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice spot. Really, learn how to grow? Lol. I know how to grow rather well, and we can compare "peeders" anytime, if you don't mind losing a bit of self esteem.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL....Now thats what I'm talking about....

I'll start...all I could find was my baby pictures...I'll post a current one later...


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 25, 2012)

wow...I was trying to lighten up a little with ya...

not working, huh?

Oh well.....


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 25, 2012)

It hasn't been educational for a while but this thread always cracks me up!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 25, 2012)

I think this thread should be closed or at least let it die.. Some people had good experiences some had bad.. This is not the only site where people grow Cali connect genetics so I see first hand the good outweighs the bad reports..

Also plenty of new and private breeders are using swerve seed stock to make beans so that has to say something about his genetics qualities.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 25, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> Learn how to grow, son.
> 
> Its a sad carpenter who blames his tools.]quote]
> lol ,funny.


----------



## dickkhead (Apr 25, 2012)

a poor craftsman blames his tools


----------



## MIhillbilly (Jul 2, 2012)

All my tahoes hermed out, never got a response ..... Seems all cali genetics are proned to germ, but they say its,natural.....yeah like your daughter growing a Dick at sweet sixteen ....its not ok to have nanners ,,,,shows inbreeding to the max 
And as far as " High Times " awards....don't put stock in that money scam show......
I'm done with CC, learnt my lesson the hard way .....fucked up 40 plants in my room..


----------



## teoborg (Jul 3, 2012)

Out of my 6 fem seeds of Larry OG (one seeds cracked) all six, even the cracked one, sprouted. Also all the six plants looks ALL IDENTICAL. It's the first time I'm growing and all the shit shows exactly the same phenos. So I guess that is good, no?
Haven't tried though the smoke yet.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jul 3, 2012)

are there femmed seeds the problem not there regular seeds?


----------



## Vonkins (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys their is a few things i dont understand. I have a green pheno killing fields, which i knew was a hermie. But, i wanted to keep this strain so i went out and bought some dutchmasters reverse. As soon as the girl started showing hermie traits i sprayed her with reverse and wow no more male flowers and the smoke was awesome. Now all i do is if i suspect a hermie i hit her with reverse the first week of flower then i wait 10 days and hit her again. Magically she is now a female again and not a herm. Why is no one else doing this if they suspect of having herms. DMR works 100%. I just ordered some tahoe og and also got a mix fem pack from cali connection. My tahoes are feminized but im not worried at all. Now that i know what i know about cali past fem strains, i will just hit these girls with reverse the first week of flower and then 10 days later. Then ima get a chair and watch the buds grow. Guy try this it works from personal experience.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

I avoided Cali Connect not cuz of the herms, but because Swerve is such a db. I ended up with some CC beans anyway and I had to come to the shitty reality that many of these guys are fucking tools. I have some pre-98 fems going right now. I have a bottle of reverse and the bottle of other shit that is supposed to go with it. I have ordered a few packs and have a few 6 packs of mixed fems. With the endless packs of new-hybrids the reverse will stay within reach.


----------



## Vonkins (Jul 3, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I avoided Cali Connect not cuz of the herms, but because Swerve is such a db. I ended up with some CC beans anyway and I had to come to the shitty reality that many of these guys are fucking tools. I have some pre-98 fems going right now. I have a bottle of reverse and the bottle of other shit that is supposed to go with it. I have ordered a few packs and have a few 6 packs of mixed fems. With the endless packs of new-hybrids the reverse will stay within reach.


You dont even need the other stuff that goes with reverse. All it is is a surficant. I think thats the right word. In other words just get you some johnsons baby shampoo and thats all you need with reverse. The other stuff is just a waist of money.


----------



## Vonkins (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you guys know if cali connection mixed fem packs are labeled. Basically would i know which seed is which. I would really like to know what strains im getting into before i start growing them. Kinda helps out with flowering times and when to start cutting back on nutes for flush. Also i can look at other grow reports on that specific strain and figure out exactly what that girl likes without fucking up with trial and error.


----------



## firsttimer86 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope their not labeled... Just a round container with 6 seeds.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 3, 2012)

teoborg said:


> Out of my 6 fem seeds of Larry OG (one seeds cracked) all six, even the cracked one, sprouted. Also all the six plants looks ALL IDENTICAL. It's the first time I'm growing and all the shit shows exactly the same phenos. So I guess that is good, no?
> Haven't tried though the smoke yet.


My Larry OG's came out fine too. The Budda Tahoe are a joke though from what I been reading.


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

Tcc = waste of time and money. Nuff said.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 3, 2012)

Another one bites the dust, a grow buddy from Tucson bought 6 fem seeds and they all were hermies now all of his other strains in his tent have seeds.. Stay away from cali connect until they get their shit straight.


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Another one bites the dust, a grow buddy from Tucson bought 6 fem seeds and they all were hermies now all of his other strains in his tent have seeds.. Stay away from cali connect until they get their shit straight.


Omg that sucks sooooo bad... Tell him chef feels for him! We should start a medical community ban on them till they clean up their act!


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

root2vest said:


> Wow, I'm shocked by this thread, Swerve is a very respected breeder. CC won a few awards this year at HTCC didnt they? I know I know its the HTCC but still.. I have grown straight fire, Tahoe, 98 bubbs, Larry, never had one issue..


Respected? Not here. Here you gotta earn that respect son. Look this thread was started almost a year ago and still going strong... If that doesn't make you question the con man then your about as smart as a herm budda tahoe bean


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> WOW i even offered to repaced your gear.. ... bash away ..lol if u have any issues with my gear hit me up if you wanna be a kid awesome...you find and hit me up and we fix issues.
> 
> 
> simple we offer guarantees on germination....


I want replacements for my beans that hermed... From socalseeds that is... Anything? No... I didn't think so.


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> look i will replace any seeds that have issues due to the seeds ie if you have fem seeds and got males i will replace them no questions asked just show me proof ie the male fem and the packaging.... you got hermies that are purely genetic show me the packaging and bam... you got shit germination rates that are justified not my cable box got to hot, i will replace them.... you just have to contact me via email or pm and we will work with you as long as your cordial and can back up your claim....dont be a dick and dont come with just a sentence proof is in the pudding.. so if you think i dont send replacements try me!!!


I did, way before I got the con from you. Totally cool w you and you acted like you didn't even know me. Then you kicked me off your promotion board, I mean your website.. Lowes & home depot in one.


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> they say chem 4og. which means they are Chem 4(clone only X sfv ogk f5). they are not the same as the chem 4.. if you read up on the chem 4 its a bx1 to the chem 4 clone( so the chem 4 make up is chem 4 X chem 4 og(chem 4 leaning pheno male)...... thats why its chem 4 not chem 4 og...2 different strains. all together....runt seeds are you talking smaller seeds size? thats due to calyx size and i use 1k lights to make seeds but will be moving to 4-600's to allow for a larger calyx to develop thus making larger seeds. as the smaller seeds are due to compact tight nugs they grow in... instead of airy spread out calyx's...
> 
> i dont know what people spend so and saying you were Con'd into something is funny as noone put a gun to your head and made you purchase anything you made the choice to buy them off of good report so how were you con'd, if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> and you want me to replace seeds because you dont want them or like what you read from people who have no experience with them half the time.? how can i do that when you got them from a retailer. i dont know who ordered what and from where.... so you would have to go to the retailer and ask them to replace the seeds because you dont like them...cuz that makes sense...you say your growing some and they are doing good yet you dont want the seeds...


Wow, you don't have any idea what your talking about. If I have a 1k and its 20 feet away from the plant its gonna be the same as if it were 18" huh? wow. 

And a real man would replace bad product not say "go to your retailer"... Just laughable


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> hey ladies stop talking shit adn then do it yourself then eh.. if its so easy knock urselves out.


I bet a lot of people would if your gear wasn't garbage... Like I said, "I got a tahoe clone that didn't herm (amazing to find one out there) and cs'd it so I'd never have to pay for your gear ever again." I could do it w all your gear and jump on the tude and a few others and sell it for what its worth. A dollar per pack. Should I swerve? Should I? I don't know what to do, breeding isn't hard and I feel like I should make all your correctly, I would but I can't stand thinking about having your gear in my spot. I'm gonna go crush all my femd tahoe.. Got no place in a real garden.


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

And on a final note, I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way about tcc. I read the whole thread. Looked at all of swerves posts, and everyone elses as well. replied to what I felt needed it. And now I'll just watch the show. And a couple of people on here I wa just plain disappointed in.. Some real brown nosers. And pretty reputable people too... Just want those free beans I guess, to scared to pay for gear that might herm I guess, but cmon guys.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 5, 2012)

feel good about yourself there ..a nice pat on the ol back...you have a tahoe clone i released to the community and dubbed the tahoe og... man im still the asshole hahahaha


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 5, 2012)

geez... Here's the REAL DEAL people. Swerve may or may not be a jerk, ive had my own words with him. (He even made fun of Spanish breeders, and then turns around and runs his mouth on the attitude video for spannabis saying how impressed he is.) The truth is that ive seen it myself... His strains like to hermie. especially the chemvalley one not just fems either. the Chemdawg lines he messed with are hermie prone. I bought the dinafem OG he was talking crap about to me, and it did NOT have any male flowers on it. it also had a great potency, and that particular fuel like taste. Id say that there are some strains of TCC's that are less prone to hermie... such as Larry and Deadhead. but i only say those because i see more sucessful grows of those 2 than any others.

swerve has been a jerk to me, and his hermie prone strains are WAY over priced. i took that into consideration and stayed away from his gear. BEST decision i made so far! when i got my Dinafem OG i even got a free pack of Critical + which turned out to be AMAZING! Critical + and OG Kush Female 5-pack both together for half of what swerve's crap costs. and i dare anyone to try and compare the quality, even Nirvana produces MUCH better strains than the Cali Connection. i could go on and on about it too... the reality is in the seeds. dont believe me, go try it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 5, 2012)

Swerve said:


> feel good about yourself there ..a nice pat on the ol back...you have a tahoe clone i released to the community and dubbed the tahoe og... man im still the asshole hahahaha


........................


----------



## Philosophist (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone here much about Cali Dreamin?? does it suck balls a well???? I have some popped and ready to go into the incubator....any word on if these suck too?? Also called Hazy Og i think.


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 6, 2012)

Man this threads got me a lil freaked out lol. I just ordered some cc 818 and was excited to be getting the free mixed pack as well but now I'm just hoping I didn't waste $140.00. I've grown out the 818 before and it was fire but just got a singal seed last time. Now I'm thinking I might have just got lucky lol.


----------



## rancho (Jul 6, 2012)

hi guys
first time on this forum
first message too
and im french spoken man so my english are bad.....and i know lol
im wrote this message just to share whit us that cali connection sold fucking shit
after buying a packet of 10 original sour diesel beans at cali connection at end of june 
just 2 beans poped up and all the rest never pop
on the same order i was ordered sensi seed and dna genetic beans and all of them poped up
after this i wrote a msg on the cali connection website to ask im about his policy for bad seeds germination rate
i never get a answer......
thats not my first seeds i put to germinate in my life
the problem is not me ..the problem is that cali connection are not real deal
its real shit
i will never buy cali connection gear again
Rancho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

pitbull420 said:


> Man this threads got me a lil freaked out lol. I just ordered some cc 818 and was excited to be getting the free mixed pack as well but now I'm just hoping I didn't waste $140.00. I've grown out the 818 before and it was fire but just got a singal seed last time. Now I'm thinking I might have just got lucky lol.


Tbh the 818 is fire and I don't think you got lucky at all also people are finding real gems in the mixed pack.. I don't think you wasted money at all.. You will definately find some keepers in a pack.


rancho said:


> hi guys
> first time on this forum
> first message too
> and im french spoken man so my english are bad.....and i know lol
> ...


I do believe they guaranteed germination. 2 beans popped only? I would be upset aswell but that happens with all seeds not just cc. I had a whole 10 pack not germ frm 2 different breeders but they made that right..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> Anyone here much about Cali Dreamin?? does it suck balls a well???? I have some popped and ready to go into the incubator....any word on if these suck too?? Also called Hazy Og i think.


There's a guy on here that is doing a grow on here with it. This is his 2nd or 3rd run with it so tht should say something.. Check the search bar


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 6, 2012)

I just ordered the 818 Headband and mixed herm pack. I still bet there is fire there. I have reverse, bring that shit.


----------



## rancho (Jul 6, 2012)

hi wyteberrywidow
when I buy a packet of seed at 130$ I hope that the greater part of the seed will grow like most of the seeds that I buy from other seed companies in the past
unlucky only 2/10 grow Now I hope to have a refund or another package to replace but I must say the service after sales is zero
and after reading all the crap about these seeds has its hermaphrodite is not even worth investing time and effort into this shit
on the website of cali connection it is written ...
The Cali Connection is a Seed Company with one intention, to supply the world with Cali's best genetics in seed form .... The possibilities are endless When You Have the best of the best to work with.
what madness .......
Rancho


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 6, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> Anyone here much about Cali Dreamin?? does it suck balls a well???? I have some popped and ready to go into the incubator....any word on if these suck too?? Also called Hazy Og i think.



I just harvested OG Hazy but mine was a clone from a Cali dispensary. Try Cali Connects Larry OG, I had success with that one.. I'll be staying away from Cali Connect until people stop complaining about hermie issues.


----------



## steampick (Jul 6, 2012)

Why would anybody get CC gear in light of their recent hermie troubles and their ongoing public relations ineptitude? I mean, how "fire" is their "fire"? Fuck me, it's only pot, and pot will only get you so high. They may have potent weed, but they are far from the only companies with that, and they for sure have serious issues.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

steampick said:


> Why would anybody get CC gear in light of their recent hermie troubles and their ongoing public relations ineptitude? I mean, how "fire" is their "fire"? Fuck me, it's only pot, and pot will only get you so high. They may have potent weed, but they are far from the only companies with that, and they for sure have serious issues.


Alot of companies have hermie issues and basically dealing with Chems, sour d and og you can get a hermie as these were all hermies. I've been alright with finding fire with no signs of nanners.. I'm about to pop some 818 headband and some chem4og


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 6, 2012)

omg!!! ive been looking into the Bean Boyz website from Batts. He sells a lot of chemdawg hybrids, some of them coming from swerves genes. EVEN HE says that he tried to talk to swerve and he SNUBBED him off. And this guy praises swerves genes that he found and breeds from.... Its so funny too cuz i feel the same way he does, its the genes not the jerk that sells them... ive been thinking about trying some of the Bean Boyz gear. see even someone praising the strains from TCC knows swerve is a jerk. 
QUOTE: "I have one male of each that in my opinion has what he's describing, or close to it. I'm very proud of them and what they can bring to my genetic tuning. Swerve (himself) blew me off both times I tried to introduce myself and discuss the genetics he's selling. No probs Swerve as it is the genetics that are the gold, not the source." - and thats from the bean boyz website.

im considering trying the Dead Dawg Queen(spacequeen x deadhead), or the Mack Da Knife OGK(tahoe x jack the ripper). however all of the strains look nice! he even has an agent orange hybrid! http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/mack-da-knife-cannabis-seeds.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah it seems he is using deadhead,tahoe and cvk in all those strai s..


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 6, 2012)

steampick said:


> Why would anybody get CC gear in light of their recent hermie troubles and their ongoing public relations ineptitude? I mean, how "fire" is their "fire"? Fuck me, it's only pot, and pot will only get you so high. They may have potent weed, but they are far from the only companies with that, and they for sure have serious issues.


I did it cuz I am fucking crazy. 
I didn't buy them for awhile cuz of swerve. Then I didn't buy another breeder's seeds, then another, then boycotted this seedbank, then that one. lmao. Many of them are assholes and many of the companies involved with mj fuck up orders all the time. So I said fuck it. 
These fuckers are worse than rappers, how in the fuck are we supposed to keep up with who's an asshole, who stole who's genetics fucking 10 years ago, who dissed me in public. It's crazy.


----------



## steampick (Jul 6, 2012)

It's not so much the asshole thing, that I can overlook somewhat, but their gear is really getting more than the average amount of bad reviews. That I can keep up with. Other companies will have reports of plant hermies as well, as wyteberry points out, but at the point it seems to be rampant, I'd look elsewhere. And if the breeder is popping off like he's g'ed up from the feet up then fuck him.


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 8, 2012)

Got my seeds in yesterday. Started 4 of the 818 and 3 of the CC mixed. All seven popped and were placed in the rockwool this morning. Great germination rates now wish me luck with the rest of the grow lol. Should be some fire!!! My last grow with 818 produced some of the best bud I've ever had.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Dude what ever happened to your pics of Buddha Tahoe?


wyteberrywidow said:


> Alot of companies have hermie issues and basically dealing with Chems, sour d and og you can get a hermie as these were all hermies. I've been alright with finding fire with no signs of nanners.. I'm about to pop some 818 headband and some chem4og


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 9, 2012)

i dont get it... none of my CC beans ever hermie'd.... Bubba, Sour, Julius Caesar, Deadhead.. i'm telling u its grower mistake... everyone is pumping these already sensitive strains full of nutes and dont get y they hermie.. i never take mine over 700ppm... maybe pushing 800 but they stay green, no growth problems or anything...... did any of u ever switch up ur feeding program?, or just jumped on here talking shit?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Dude what ever happened to your pics of Buddha Tahoe?


I got into a motorcycle accident. My btog are going strong no hermie issues at all.. I harvested 2 and both are fire with that strong og taste like tahoe og


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got into a motorcycle accident. My btog are going strong no hermie issues at all.. I harvested 2 and both are fire with that strong og taste like tahoe og


That's rough man. Congrats on the harvest and still being alive.


----------



## marski420 (Jul 18, 2012)

Swerve is a great guy, I have met him twice at the Toronto treating yourself expo. Last year he hooked up a 6pack of Larry fem and a 6pack of Corleone fem for $60. This year he hooked up a 6pack of 818 fem for $40. I just popped all 6 of the 818 and within 30 hours 6/6 germ'd, I'll plant them when the tap roots are a bit longer. For anyone wondering about how the Larry and Corleone turned out, I had popped them in Feb and it was really cold where I live. The heater that heats my entire house broke down when they were just tiny seedlings, All died except 1 vigorous Larry. I vegged her out under only ONE 3 foot T8 fluro tube. topped, supper cropped and eventually put under 1000w HPS for flower. I yielded 2 oz dry of some great smoke and that was only 1 pheno I got to try!! Great flavour and resin. After only 3 weeks cure when you opened the jar it was pure skunk funk, the taste on the other hand was nothing like the smell.. tiny bit of skunk with something else in there I cant describe but it was amazing.

Swerve you're a great guy thank you for all the charitable shit you do, it doesn't go unnoticed to everyone. Speaking of Charitable though I won some blue dream haze from that twitter contest, I'd love to pop those bro but I know you're mad busy.. I just hope you dont forget about me and the other winners.. You have also hooked me up with beans for cheap so if I never got the freebies I would still be a customer for life.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 18, 2012)

hahahahahha come on now....10 bucks a bean is "charitable"?! I don't know Swerve personally, so I'm not gonna attack him, but your post ain't helpin' him any IMO


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 18, 2012)

Just wondering, but why is it that users who come in and say how great something/someone is usually only have a handful of posts?


----------



## stak (Jul 18, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Just wondering, but why is it that users who come in and say how great something/someone is usually only have a handful of posts?


So you have to have a specific number of posts before you can post a positive review on something? Is it the same for negative reviews?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

wheezer said:


> hahahahahha come on now....10 bucks a bean is "charitable"?! I don't know Swerve personally, so I'm not gonna attack him, but your post ain't helpin' him any IMO


I didn't see him sy 60 each pack be 12 seeds for 60 so it sounds like 5 a seed.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 18, 2012)

i have had bad experiences with CC ....first I got a pack that went auto....then the replcement pack had hermie issues....ended up given 3 packs away to my nephew


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 18, 2012)

stak said:


> So you have to have a specific number of posts before you can post a positive review on something? Is it the same for negative reviews?


Hey, I simply "wondered out loud", no reason to get all huffy about it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 18, 2012)

I picked up singles of several varieties of Cali C. reg. seeds, and have popped 3. One was a Blackwater last March, it was a male but nice enough that I have 2 clones of it- greasy stem with a fruity/lavender smell. The other two I just popped last week, a Larry and a Corleone, both are sprouted and growing.. That's my total experience with Cali, so far no complaints.
( my other singles are: Julius Caesar, Tahoe, Bl.Dream, Buddha Tahoe )


----------



## marski420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Like I said the first time Swerve hooked up 12 fem beans for 60 which = 5 bucks a bean.. then this year he gave me a pack of 818 for 40 bucks which = 6.6 per bean. Yes to me thats quite charitable considering how much his seeds go for otherwise. If I wanted the 818 from attitude or something it would cost me like 130-140 with the shipping. 

Im not an active member here like I am other forums but I can assure you Im legit, everything I said has been the truth. I have no motives other than providing my truthful experience with Swerve. He's not the monster some people make him out to be and I can vouch that first hand. If for some reason my 818 girls turn hermie or do anything messed I'll post that info too, Im not biased I want people to make informed choices when buying beans.


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ he is actually legit about his opinion. his larry og looked beautiful.

sup marski(I know you from the farm)


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm flipping a freebie Buddha Tahoe OG in the next day or so. She is 34 days from breaking soil but I see some nice preflowers. I'll be looking daily for male parts.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;vlhQgTpQZbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlhQgTpQZbU[/video]


----------



## Swerve (Jul 20, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha black caldron ..shit doesnt even exist.. lol i love people keep posting please..lol hahah thats as blue dream haze as it gets. grown in norcal. lol i love people tryn to stake claims at shit to help themselves... they were tyn to sell it on attitude.. sale what their alien genetics in packaging thats a clear rip off of mine. hahahhaa [please post something that matters hahahaha haters come on cpt dont ya go better than someone crying over a pic,. hahahahahahaha

dam mayb i should make it like subcool and really put people on blast.....


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> they were tyn to sell it on attitude.. sale what their alien genetics in packaging thats a clear rip off of mine. hahahahahahaha



Say what? In English please.


----------



## The.Smokerater (Jul 20, 2012)

hey swerve..I bought 12 llarry beans from Harborside..in the little matchbox thing...well....3 were herms and kinda fucked up its neighboring plants...this is my first time getting fem seeds...I usually get clones, but I wanted to have a more descreet and mobile way of gettingb it in without everyone asking questions or noticing. I want to get more but am afraid to take the risk...those beans werent cheap...I got 2 matchboxes with 6 in each one. Wy did they herm..i didnt sex them because they were feminized and I ignorantly expected them to be all straight. am i at risk If I try the Tahoe...I was thinking of ordering some since i am 2000 miles from home, and thats why i got beans instead in the first place...i didnt want to have to go the mailorder route..but i have to...is the mail order route good? since I got mine from harborside....lesson learned ALWAYS sex even femeinized seeds.....uggh


----------



## Swerve (Jul 20, 2012)

y would u mail order if u got them from harborside???

chosen what dont u understand.. he said in the video they were tryn to sale their gear on attitude. what gear? the alien something genetics or og genetics.. there is a company already called OG GEnetics they are friends of mine and would love to see a poser tryn to rip them off.. Second talk about rip off My company is the company that released and works with the alien lines only other legit company to do so is raskal...the rest are using seeds they bought from us.. as all my alien gear and lines come directly from OBSOUL33T..
3rd u wanna talk rip off hahahah cant they at least come up with their own packaging..lol not my match book style packaging.. lol im the only company in the world with a match book and match box packaging...no copy cat blister packs here...ORiginal just like our lines and our gear all original . the original ogs, the original bubba, the original chem family.. i have been working with the originals since 05...and thats all on the boards my whole history...my cuts n clones


----------



## steampick (Jul 20, 2012)

> they were tyn to sell it on attitude.. sale what their alien genetics in packaging thats a clear rip off of mine. hahahahahahaha


I think what Chosen meant was that your writing is confusing owing to a) unknown words like "tyn," and b) odd grammar like "sale what their alien genetics." Of course, this is the internet where nobody seems to give a fuck about grammar rules (or perhaps they never did know). But if writers don't give a fuck about grammar, then don't be surprised if nobody can be bothered to give a fuck about what is attempting to be written. 

Anyway, I checked on Attitude for this CC strain Blue Dream Haze picture and there is no CC Blue Dream Haze listed. Honestly, some of the pictures Attitude uses suck dog balls. Hey Swerve, here's a legitimate question: Is it Attitude who provides the picture, or is it the company? I'm thinking no company would let another provide the picture. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## marski420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yo Swerve can you hit me up about what I said back on page 50, thanks bro.


----------



## marski420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot bro I really appreciate that, send me a message on the farm so I know who you are.


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 20, 2012)

Man, these breeders risk time "jail time for all you English major homo's." And yet everone is a critic! Go look at Deadhead OG. from Cali. Connect on Attitude. Read the description and see what Swerve and his crew went through just to bring you quality gear. Direct link below.

O, and when any of you complaining fags/hermaphrodites feel your monthly cycle coming on, ask yourself why you never have placed in a cannabis cup? After that go around the world risk your freedom, and then risk some more freedom when/if you get your gear home. Then Mother/Father out your strains, breed them from f1 to f4, you'll probably have up to 500 plants at any given time. All this just to provide quality genetics to the medical community. Did I mention being caught with any amount of cannabis male or female rooted plants is automatically eligible for federal prosecution "in the US" that = Serious time and we know that you fuckin critics cant hang, so you'll probably be someones gay lover/BITCH for the duration of you 80% fed time.

I'm from Cali and got nothing but love for ya Swerve/Cali Connect. Holler bro. Stay up and fuck internet tough guys!

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-deadhead-og/prod_226.html


----------



## steampick (Jul 20, 2012)

He isn't risking fuck all for me. Dude does it for himself to make profit. If he's not making profit, he's not doing it, and he sure as shit isn't doing it just for the medical community. Christ, you make him sound like he works for Unicef.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 20, 2012)

y dont u look into my past and present before you say i dont do it for the medical community.. im pretty dam sure my track record speaks for itself. considering the med community put me in the place im at....


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Swerve. I have a question for you. I bought some fem Larry from
You in Toronto 2 years ago ( you were too busy eating Chinese food this year and I didn't want to bug you in the middle of eating) anyways I have read so much good and bad, don't know what to believe anymore. I really can't afford 4 months of my plant count on known hermies Gimme honest answer here man...under good conditions Are these beans hermi prone? Thanks Swerve! Hope I will see you in Toronto 2013


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Hey Swerve. I have a question for you. I bought some fem Larry from
> You in Toronto 2 years ago ( you were too busy eating Chinese food this year and I didn't want to bug you in the middle of eating) anyways I have read so much good and bad, don't know what to believe anymore. I really can't afford 4 months of my plant count on known hermies Gimme honest answer here man...under good conditions Are these beans hermi prone? Thanks Swerve! Hope I will see you in Toronto 2013


You really think Swerve is going to answer that? He don't care if you get herms. Look at how he handled this guys question. He didn't read his whole post and didn't even address the guy's problem.




The.Smokerater said:


> hey swerve..I bought 12 llarry beans from Harborside..in the little matchbox thing...well....3 were herms and kinda fucked up its neighboring plants...this is my first time getting fem seeds...I usually get clones, but I wanted to have a more descreet and mobile way of gettingb it in without everyone asking questions or noticing. I want to get more but am afraid to take the risk...those beans werent cheap...I got 2 matchboxes with 6 in each one. Wy did they herm..i didnt sex them because they were feminized and I ignorantly expected them to be all straight. am i at risk If I try the Tahoe...I was thinking of ordering some since i am 2000 miles from home, and thats why i got beans instead in the first place...i didnt want to have to go the mailorder route..but i have to...is the mail order route good? since I got mine from harborside....lesson learned ALWAYS sex even femeinized seeds.....uggh





Swerve said:


> y would u mail order if u got them from harborside???



Why? 
Because he's 2000 miles away from home stupid!! Address his hermie problem like a man. Don't ignore it.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You really think
> Swerve is going to answer that?


Why not? I asked in a nice polite Canadian fashion. Not to mention I didn't interrupt his lunch. The question wasn't for you


----------



## steampick (Jul 21, 2012)

> y dont u look into my past and present before you say i dont do it for the medical community


Saint Swerve! You do it for yourself, pal. Now, you may indeed do good work for the Med Community, and give discounts for those persons, but no profit = No CC. Lots of people in this "industry" like to wave the "caregiver" flag pretty vigorously, and for most breeders this is a secondary concern at best.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 21, 2012)

hahaha steampick look into my past my friend... not only am i half blind but i have Multiple sclerosis.. im not here to cash in like most... ive been doing this to actually assist people.. thats why cali and the med states get such a huge discount... aside from the fact of all the elite and rare genetics i released to everyone in 05-07....i ahve seen first hand what mmj can do for crohns disease MS, glaucoma cancer and so forth....simple and to the point i help more medical patints out than most have ever done in this industry.... nor will it stop .. just like moonshineman he bet cancer and is preogressing the plant a grip.. we from the states are about medical mayb u guys should direct ur money making anger at the seed companies who have no medical ties before you guys hang us med patients in the public sqr....cuz man so many with prices thata re the same or close all for profit....i at least not only donate shirts to a Susan g Komen foundation golf tournament but we also provide clothes and food donations to the MS society as well as provide meds to terminally ill patients... if you yourself ahve never been in a situation to do such things then dont chastise others for tryn....

Dubios 1 your seeeds are fine. we have had no issues with them as most have been grower errrors who say there shit is perfect...and yes is ay this cuz we ahve teste the shit out of them same with the buddha tahoe and the rest of our fems... we grow them out as well...

we just had a cat talk shit about the buddha tahoe saying no og then he fixed his issues and bam staight dank og according to him... so best thing i can say is if your worried just watch them exta careful and dont do amateur moves like starting seed plants and flower them with a huge set on point garden...


----------



## Swerve (Jul 21, 2012)

ahhh man stinky your back on deez nuts ehhhh been a moment...was wondering whose nuts you were hanging off of


see people love to hate me cause im accessible and actually come on the boards...


----------



## althor (Jul 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ahhh man stinky your back on deez nuts ehhhh been a moment...was wondering whose nuts you were hanging off of
> 
> 
> see people love to hate me cause im accessible and actually come on the boards...


In most cases I give you respect for it. Especially with the amount of people who look for opportunities to blast you.
I dont know your products, I am currently growing my first CC, but I see you are always willing to show up.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

Again, the poor guy doesn't get his question answered about his hermie plants. Why not?


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 21, 2012)

why don't you two just play tummy sticks and get it over with


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Again, the poor guy doesn't get his question answered about his hermie plants. Why not?


we know why, he just blames it on the grower.... if swerve wanted 2 give back 2 the medical community his seeds would be cheaper sticky.


----------



## steampick (Jul 21, 2012)

> u guys should direct ur money making anger at the seed companies who have no medical ties before you guys hang us med patients in the public sqr


I have no anger directed at seed companies who make money. That's fine with me. It's those who wave the "Caregiver" banner around as if that is their main reason for getting in business.



> at least not only donate shirts to a Susan g Komen foundation golf tournament but we also provide clothes and food donations to the MS society as well as provide meds to terminally ill patients... if you yourself ahve never been in a situation to do such things then dont chastise others for tryn....


I'm not chatising you for trying, in fact I find it admirable that you do all these things, but the reason you can stay in business is because you see your company as a business, not a charity organization, which means you operate to make profits. You also seem to want to make yourself quasi-famous (otherwise, why your face on so much CC product? Why not just a big red crosses, or some medical marijuana image?).


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 21, 2012)

*, but the reason you can stay in business is because see your company as a business, not a charity organization, which means you operate to make profits. You also seem to want to make yourself quasi-famous. well said*


----------



## The.Smokerater (Jul 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> y would u mail order if u got them from harborside???
> 
> chosen what dont u understand.. he said in the video they were tryn to sale their gear on attitude. what gear? the alien something genetics or og genetics.. there is a company already called OG GEnetics they are friends of mine and would love to see a poser tryn to rip them off.. Second talk about rip off My company is the company that released and works with the alien lines only other legit company to do so is raskal...the rest are using seeds they bought from us.. as all my alien gear and lines come directly from OBSOUL33T..
> 3rd u wanna talk rip off hahahah cant they at least come up with their own packaging..lol not my match book style packaging.. lol im the only company in the world with a match book and match box packaging...no copy cat blister packs here...ORiginal just like our lines and our gear all original . the original ogs, the original bubba, the original chem family.. i have been working with the originals since 05...and thats all on the boards my whole history...my cuts n clones


Swerve..its all good. as I explained...I went to Harborside and got YOUR beans. I was going out of town..some 2000 miles from california...Your beans went hermi..I honestly didnt expect a refund or annything, but what I was asking is if this is something to always expect. Im used to clones..Where i am now doesnt have dispensaries.. I be back home soon, and trust me..Ill be sure to overlook your beans as well as my grower buddies will. Youve taught me a valuble lesson..Clones are the only sure way to get females...and your ethics are that of a back alley dealor. Next time, at least take the time to read my post before you just write me off. Ive been growing these freaks of nature since freakin april..I hate wasting time,energy and money on BS...My Electric bill wasnt free and neither were these beans. Ill just complain to Harborside when I get back..My buddies all are telling me they heard this before I was the person saying that it wasnt your fault...But in fact...It is. Ill Just search for clones from now on..You have 1 less complaint from a customer in the futue..So im sure youll "swerve" from any complaints anyway. Happy growing buddy.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 21, 2012)

The.Smokerater said:


> Swerve..its all good. as I explained...I went to Harborside and got YOUR beans. I was going out of town..some 2000 miles from california...Your beans went hermi..I honestly didnt expect a refund or annything, but what I was asking is if this is something to always expect. Im used to clones..Where i am now doesnt have dispensaries.. I be back home soon, and trust me..Ill be sure to overlook your beans as well as my grower buddies will. Youve taught me a valuble lesson..Clones are the only sure way to get females...and your ethics are that of a back alley dealor. Next time, at least take the time to read my post before you just write me off. Ive been growing these freaks of nature since freakin april..I hate wasting time,energy and money on BS...My Electric bill wasnt free and neither were these beans. Ill just complain to Harborside when I get back..My buddies all are telling me they heard this before I was the person saying that it wasnt your fault...But in fact...It is. Ill Just search for clones from now on..You have 1 less complaint from a customer in the futue..So im sure youll "swerve" from any complaints anyway. Happy growing buddy.


Very well put my friend......very well put. "SWERVIN' " the complaints new phrase coined today!!


----------



## snodome (Jul 23, 2012)

is the swerve that posts here the actual guy from cali connect or is it a character account attempting to make swerve and his company look bad?

i honestly do not know.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

snodome said:


> is the swerve that posts here the actual guy from cali connect or is it a character account attempting to make swerve and his company look bad?
> 
> i honestly do not know.


No, it's him.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 23, 2012)

Swerve said:


> chosen what dont u understand.. he said in the video they were tryn to sale their gear on attitude. what gear? the alien something genetics or og genetics.. there is a company already called OG GEnetics they are friends of mine and would love to see a poser tryn to rip them off.. Second talk about rip off My company is the company that released and works with the alien lines only other legit company to do so is raskal...the rest are using seeds they bought from us.. as all my alien gear and lines come directly from OBSOUL33T..
> 3rd u wanna talk rip off hahahah cant they at least come up with their own packaging..lol not my match book style packaging.. lol im the only company in the world with a match book and match box packaging...no copy cat blister packs here...ORiginal just like our lines and our gear all original . the original ogs, the original bubba, the original chem family.. i have been working with the originals since 05...and thats all on the boards my whole history...my cuts n clones


I wasn't familiar with those other seed companies and I was trying to clarify for myself who you were talking about. I thought you were referring to Alien of Alien Genetics for a second, but I see that's not the case.

Why are the Blue Dream Haze no longer available at the 'Tude?


----------



## stak (Jul 23, 2012)

When were they available at the attitude?


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 23, 2012)

Thought I seen them on there when I got my Blue Dream Haze freebie, could be wrong though.


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 23, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Thought I seen them on there when I got my Blue Dream Haze freebie, could be wrong though.


The Blue dream haze was posted out of stock on the tude for a minute but for some reason it got pulled. Have u popped your freebie yet? Been wanting to pick some up.


----------



## no clue (Jul 23, 2012)

pitbull420 said:


> The Blue dream haze was posted out of stock on the tude for a minute but for some reason it got pulled. Have u popped your freebie yet? Been wanting to pick some up.


Don't mean to intrude.. but I sprouted a Blue Dream Haze freebie 28th of June. Going OK so far..she seems a little picky. I topped her when she started her 6th true node.


----------



## ziggaro (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow you guys certainly don't sound any less like pricks than swerve.
Gotta give credit for the dude to come back and keep taking it.
I'll withhold my judgement on the product until my run is through, but my judgement of the man (all things considered--a lot of idiots and I don't blame him for going off sometimes) you guys look a lot worse than he does!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2012)

All I got to say is alot may not like swerve but the man has dank whether some want to admit or not. I have yet to find anything better than Tahoe og I grew from seed, or pre 98 bubba. Ive ran hundreds of strains and yet to find anything to match these unless it was Cali connection. So if u are worried bout quality of the gear yu are going tO gett GradeA bud.


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 24, 2012)

everyone says they get herms but never post feeding schedule... I've done a bunch of Cali Connect beans and got mostly females with the occasional males but no hermies.. I kept all under 1000ppms. probably around 800... never a hermie or any nutrient problem.. good luck if u try again but try and dial down the nutes a little bit, because every where i read all those Chem crosses are extremely sensitive.


----------



## gonzo3732 (Jul 24, 2012)

Am i missing the hermie pics or are the accusations flying because people idolize the flavor of the week competition? I would like to see any of the complainers run their own seed co and still have the patience for the online community. Bandwagon trash talkers if ya ask me. I dont like the prices but who cares, plenty of free or cheap stuff in the med community from tcc and tons of others. Whether you like swerve or not, in the real world I hear nothing but praise from people actually growing out his strains. Making sick people happy is a great feeling, and swerve does that on a daily basis, so unless youre actually doing the work and out there changing the game who really gives a shit about your opinion? Rather than scream hermie, pics of problems with the genetics would be of much more use to the forums.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

Feminized Corleone























Feminized Larry


----------



## Swerve (Jul 25, 2012)

I was wondering when you were gonna jump back on deez nuts!!!!.. cant stand seeing dank can ya...u just need to learn to grow man its simple. spend more time in the garden and less time on the computer...mayb get more than what ya got or attempt to do something larger..


----------



## SirKushaLot (Jul 25, 2012)

Why buy feminized when you know they are prone to hermies? That's like putting your hand on the stovetop and expecting not to get burned. Run the regulars and you won't have a problem. 818 headband, cvk, sfv og, blackwater, Jedi kush are all dank with no hermies. /thread 54 pages of a bunch of teenagers who probably got single seeds because they can't afford a whole pack of regs. Where are the moderators on this site? I can't believe you guys allow these bullshit threads to constantly develop. 

Swerve if they're not hating on you, you're not doing shit. Keep pumping out sick og hybrids, I would love to see pineapple kush hit with your afghan male.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 25, 2012)

This is were I am confused. I thought that CCs first fems DID hermie, and they have since been fixed. Isn't that why there are the free fem giveaways on Attitude and Sea of Seeds?

I bought a bunch of CC gear to get more mixed fem packs. When a few more orders roll in, I am going to run 24 mixed fem seeds and see what's up. If I get 5 mixed fem packs and run 4 of them with no hermies, then they should be good to go. Most of the packs I bought were still regular seeds though.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

Swerve said:


> I was wondering when you were gonna jump back on deez nuts!!!!.. cant stand seeing dank can ya...u just need to learn to grow man its simple. spend more time in the garden and less time on the computer...mayb get more than what ya got or attempt to do something larger..


Alrighty then, Mr. Mildew.
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/swerves-got-powder-mildew-new-high-times.37952/


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

You see any on my shit?


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 25, 2012)

SirKushaLot said:


> Why buy feminized when you know they are prone to hermies? That's like putting your hand on the stovetop and expecting not to get burned. Run the regulars and you won't have a problem. 818 headband, cvk, sfv og, blackwater, Jedi kush are all dank with no hermies. /thread 54 pages of a bunch of teenagers who probably got single seeds because they can't afford a whole pack of regs. Where are the moderators on this site? I can't believe you guys allow these bullshit threads to constantly develop.
> 
> Swerve if they're not hating on you, you're not doing shit. Keep pumping out sick og hybrids, I would love to see pineapple kush hit with your afghan male.


This adds to the confusion. You are saying to buy regular seeds cuz the fems are shit and you will get ripped off cuz they hermie, so if you continue to buy fems and they hermie, then it's your fault for being a dumb-ass. I can fully respect all that. Problem is, you then high-five swerve and say don't pay attention to the fucking hating kids. Which is it? Is swerve a badass breeder that produces dank and attracts haters, or is he a shitty breeder that fucked up trying to make a few extra bucks? That is the question and you are trying to imply that both are true. 

100% because of reading rollitup threads, I was avoiding CC gear. Then after buying some OgRaskal I heard that I mistakingly bought CC gear. lmao. So I said fuck it. Grabbed the bull by the horns and bought a pack of pre98 Bubba fems, then more gear (818 headband, tahoe OG, Corleone Kush, Julius Caesar - ALL REGS!!)
This is going to be interesting for me. When I first heard of the Corleone and Julius Caesar, I thought who the fuck would name these strains that? Never even checked to see what they were. Last week I found out they were Bubba OG & Master OG. I ordered both those bitches. 

I can accept the fact that maybe Swerve has great gear and just completely sucks at the customer service and being a front man for a company. This is all new, breeders to not take PR classes and shit. Many simply don't give a fuck what others think. I am fine with that. I figure with CC it must be one or the other though. Of course I bought a bunch of beans and I hope that I find some keepers that I run forever. That will be awesome. We will see.


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 25, 2012)

swerve pm me... i'm trying to become a CC tester. got the experience and i've def mastered a few of ur strains


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> This adds to the confusion. You are saying to buy regular seeds cuz the fems are shit and you will get ripped off cuz they hermie, so if you continue to buy fems and they hermie, then it's your fault for being a dumb-ass. I can fully respect all that. Problem is, you then high-five swerve and say don't pay attention to the fucking hating kids. Which is it? Is swerve a badass breeder that produces dank and attracts haters, or is he a shitty breeder that fucked up trying to make a few extra bucks? That is the question and you are trying to imply that both are true.
> 
> 100% because of reading rollitup threads, I was avoiding CC gear. Then after buying some OgRaskal I heard that I mistakingly bought CC gear. lmao. So I said fuck it. Grabbed the bull by the horns and bought a pack of pre98 Bubba fems, then more gear (818 headband, tahoe OG, Corleone Kush, Julius Caesar - ALL REGS!!)
> This is going to be interesting for me. When I first heard of the Corleone and Julius Caesar, I thought who the fuck would name these strains that? Never even checked to see what they were. Last week I found out they were Bubba OG & Master OG. I ordered both those bitches.
> ...


There is also a whole new generation of breeder. If you have access to the quality of clones he has you don't need to be a good breeder. Time will tell, if he just keeps mixing the same stuff, oh well... maybe he is a good breeder and his F4's and so on will show it. I think with feminized seed you get what you get. They are as inbred as it gets but also the easiest way to get some clone only genetics. They are also handy if you are in a hurry or don't have the space. I only purchase fems when there is no regs available for the strain I want. I have had o.k. luck with fems myself only a few really bad hermies and a few really nice plant too. I can't blame a breeder for selfing a very desireable strain, they should just test in let let people know its issues. As for Swerves custumer service I am kinda entertained with the rants, he does put his ass out on a limb to provide an slightly illegal and great service and it must suck to see people talk shit, it like typing turets or something. I like the Chem Valley I've been working with for a few years now and plan to grab some of the Sour D and Tahoe soon. Even if he isn't a master breeder or sales man every thing I here about the smoke is great and I'm not even a little scared of growing bad weed from his work (like so many breeders), maybe a little scared of herms but not really.

Oh yeah I'd love to be a tester too, not that putting that out there helps but why not!


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Swerve said:


> I was wondering when you were gonna jump back on deez nuts!!!!.. cant stand seeing dank can ya...u just need to learn to grow man its simple. spend more time in the garden and less time on the computer...mayb get more than what ya got or attempt to do something larger..


stick that in your pipe smoke it!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> stick that in your pipe smoke it!


Oh yea, he sure told me. Especially how he said "deez" nuts. Fucking tough guy.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 25, 2012)

oh capt. i love how u keep my article and picture.. kinda sad dont you think.. i mean dude it makes u look pretty sad. i mean think about it that was over a year and some change ago now.. u look at the cover and go dam if i can only have a room that big.. always lame how u show my small tent but not the cover of that issue my 50 site 10k RDWC room with perfect plants.. i guess that small tent reminds u of ur grows.. its cool man... u can be envious


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 25, 2012)

Swerve said:


> oh capt. i love how u keep my article and picture.. kinda sad dont you think.. i mean dude it makes u look pretty sad. i mean think about it that was over a year and some change ago now.. u look at the cover and go dam if i can only have a room that big.. always lame how u show my small tent but not the cover of that issue my 50 site 10k RDWC room with perfect plants.. i guess that small tent reminds u of ur grows.. its cool man... u can be envious


whats does a smaller large grow have anything to do with it, last years issues with CC seeds . .. . .and to be honest if you want to prove your in your room all the time, you run coir . .not set and forget it DWC
\
you got some rep back dont go and forget where you came from, as you are not having last year issues anymore, or so i hear


----------



## Swerve (Jul 26, 2012)

sam what ever your tryn to insinuate is not coming through.
last years issues nope not possible I got rid of the shitty working englishman and the pathetic socalled right hand man and ditched 2 ok growers of mine...we are rocking now with a solid crew...so def moved past all the past BS
..well considering im not a fan of coco anymore spent 2 years rocking only custom coco mix of mine... then switched big rooms to prob the most difficult hydro there is RDWC. only thing more technical is aquaponics and areoponics.. otherwise RDWC on a large scale is a bitch if you dont got skills...

and sam i think your missing the point capt is tryn to say the eagle 20 spray on the leaves that kills pm i PM.. and how that little 4x4 is such a bad tray but never mentions the 50 site RDWC thats mine on the cover.....

id love to se any of you capt or maphisto or any of the haters post up something more than just a 4x8 or 2...you wanna talk big growing and balls. have a few 10k -20+k grow spots.. fuck i think one of my warehouses has like 30-35k rocking... so capt you ever step up into the big league or you just a big league bullshitter.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 26, 2012)

Swerve said:


> sam what ever your tryn to insinuate is not coming through.
> *last years issues nope not possible I got rid of the shitty working englishman and the pathetic socalled right hand man and ditched 2 ok growers of mine...we are rocking now with a solid crew...so def moved past all the past BS*
> ..well considering im not a fan of coco anymore spent 2 years rocking only custom coco mix of mine... then switched big rooms to prob the most difficult hydro there is RDWC. only thing more technical is aquaponics and areoponics.. otherwise RDWC on a large scale is a bitch if you dont got skills...
> 
> ...


thats what im sayin, up and onward . . . .

and cap grows some nice buds 

im comfertable with my 4k and 1k grow for testers . . . .whats in the works for CC any new special gear coming out


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 26, 2012)

So cali connection had some bad employees and since you are a growing breeder and a growing company you went through some growing pains and had to let a few employees go. Now Cali Connection is focused and better than ever and the problems with the fem seeds has been fixed!?

Is that what you are saying, cuz that would be believable and sound good?


----------



## Swerve (Jul 26, 2012)

we have gone through trials and tribulation and will always stay true to our goal providing dank asss east and west coast Elite genetics to the masses..... we always and will be the at the forefront of providing the best of the best with the new breeders of todays market.. We work hard to amke sure we fix fuck ups we ahd an issue we resolved it 2 years ahs gone by since that issue and we are getting stronger and stronger.. my first few fem batches werent on point... ive been doing it enough now with the revised recipe and we are on track as i ahve nothing but females no hermie no autos no males nothing but dank asss chicks...


on a side note CApt. No what im saying to u is i find it funny how you poke fun at my like 1k tent but never bring up my cover shot(the 10k vert 50 site RDWC system of mine) thats straight proper.. you are infactuated on a lil 1k... ppppppppppppplllllllllleeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeeeeee kid!!! Capt did you even read my post you straight full of shit.. and you cannot read either... The cover shot of the 50 site Rdwc is mine on that same issue .. keep poking at my lil tent but not the bigger room of mine...

people if you can only rock 250 do it as i did it at one time pulled 16ounces off 1 plant scrogg under 250 filled with a 6sqrft of canopy with a great tester from Tiki seeds Shulam.. 
im fortunate to have the opportunity to rock big set ups...


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 26, 2012)

Swerve said:


> we have gone through trials and tribulation and will always stay true to our goal providing dank asss east and west coast Elite genetics to the masses..... we always and will be the at the forefront of providing the best of the best with the new breeders of todays market.. We work hard to amke sure we fix fuck ups we ahd an issue we resolved it 2 years ahs gone by since that issue and we are getting stronger and stronger.. my first few fem batches werent on point... ive been doing it enough now with the revised recipe and we are on track as i ahve nothing but females no hermie no autos no males nothing but dank asss chicks...
> 
> 
> on a side note CApt. No what im saying to u is i find it funny how you poke fun at my like 1k tent but never bring up my cover shot(the 10k vert 50 site RDWC system of mine) thats straight proper.. you are infactuated on a lil 1k... ppppppppppppplllllllllleeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeeeeee kid!!! Capt did you even read my post you straight full of shit.. and you cannot read either... The cover shot of the 50 site Rdwc is mine on that same issue .. keep poking at my lil tent but not the bigger room of mine...
> ...



If you don't have haters your doing something wrong.

A REAL BREEDER speaks! Keep drooling piggies! You will never win this war on cannabis. 

WE are ONE of MANY!


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 26, 2012)

Swerve said:


> we have gone through trials and tribulation and will always stay true to our goal providing dank asss east and west coast Elite genetics to the masses..... we always and will be the at the forefront of providing the best of the best with the new breeders of todays market.. We work hard to amke sure we fix fuck ups we ahd an issue we resolved it 2 years ahs gone by since that issue and we are getting stronger and stronger.. my first few fem batches werent on point... ive been doing it enough now with the revised recipe and we are on track as i ahve nothing but females no hermie no autos no males nothing but dank asss chicks...


See, now that makes perfect sense. I have been searching all over for an explanation. And asked. The reason I give a fuck is cuz I kept wanting to get some pre98. I said fuck it, since I bought one pack, I will buy several and find out for myself. 
I understand listening to people literally gang up on you and talk shit isn't everyday business, lmao. But we are all learning. 
I have seen a lot of capt. pictures and he has grown lots of great looking meds. He makes a lot of sense with many of his posts on riu, (I am not referring about his posts to you, but his posts in general). His posts and your responses kept atleast me from trying your gear for awhile anyway. If he is mad that some of your first round fems ruined his garden you should think about paying that fucker off, or having his ass knocked off so that you don't constantly have this guy picketing in front of your business. lmao. I am not telling you what to do, I do not own a big seed company. I have just kinda been intrigued by this, and am wondering. lol. Capt probably has been unreasonable with you, but he appears to be a pretty reasonable guy. 
Anyway, thanks for explaining what the problem was, and how you fixed it. Makes me glad I bought the five packs. I am looking forward to running a bunch of the mixed fems online.


----------



## yesum (Jul 26, 2012)

* 'my first few fem batches werent on point... ive been doing it enough now with the revised recipe and we are on track' 

Are the freebie beans any good or are they from this early stock?
*


----------



## Vonkins (Jul 26, 2012)

Swerve I just received a pack of femmed Tahoe og along with a femmed mixed pack. I got them last month. Do u think my fems should be exempt from the hermie and autoflowering issues.


----------



## Vonkins (Jul 26, 2012)

Swerve also in your femmed mixed pack do you just throw whatever fems in you choose or do you have a select few you use for your fem mixed pack. If you do use a select few then which ones are they. Thanks Swerve


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 26, 2012)

I just received my 818 headband a few minutes ago (reg).

I have my third mix pack. I have one coming from Attitude and one more coming from sea of seeds, then we will see.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jul 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Hey everyone.
> This dude just said all the American soldiers fighting overseas should come home in caskets!!
> 
> +rep to anyone that can hurt this son of a bitch.


maybe swerve can check into what his biggest fan is alll about...i sure would not want him representing us homeless folk


----------



## The.Smokerater (Jul 26, 2012)

I have nothingv against swerve....BUT....I dont buy this trial and tribulation, new crew shit...Your a business, dont sell bs then makke excuses. Im not ganging up...But My garden is fucked and I am too. i too need my meds more than ever. Now I have to wait till I gt home and buy some..and start a whole new grow.FUCK. These seeds were just bought in April, so unless these are from your old batch they still herm..No ones perfect swerve..And I feel that...but damn...I dont get an answer to my original question? So let me guess...All your beans come out fem now....And I should just take your word on it...just like my last crop huh. I dont do large commercial grows. I grow for me and my buddies, some of which are really ill. Giving back to the medical cannabis community isnt about how big bro...Maybe you should get back to your roots. Because so far youve costed 1 of the so called people your supposed to be helpng a financial and medical deprivity. Before you make that statememnt...I just lost a crop and money My med bills alone this year are over half a million dollars...now how did you help me by giving me falsely promoted fem seeds. But hey..Im sure youll swerve this complaint. peace


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

looks like he has KOMA in his corner now. that kid can grow fucking trees~!


----------



## Swerve (Jul 26, 2012)

The.Smokerater said:


> I have nothingv against swerve....BUT....I dont buy this trial and tribulation, new crew shit...Your a business, dont sell bs then makke excuses. Im not ganging up...But My garden is fucked and I am too. i too need my meds more than ever. Now I have to wait till I gt home and buy some..and start a whole new grow.FUCK. These seeds were just bought in April, so unless these are from your old batch they still herm..No ones perfect swerve..And I feel that...but damn...I dont get an answer to my original question? So let me guess...All your beans come out fem now....And I should just take your word on it...just like my last crop huh. I dont do large commercial grows. I grow for me and my buddies, some of which are really ill. Giving back to the medical cannabis community isnt about how big bro...Maybe you should get back to your roots. Because so far youve costed 1 of the so called people your supposed to be helpng a financial and medical deprivity. Before you make that statememnt...I just lost a crop and money My med bills alone this year are over half a million dollars...now how did you help me by giving me falsely promoted fem seeds. But hey..Im sure youll swerve this complaint. peace



so how were they grown ? what happened ? saying they hermed and not explaining doesnt help me any??


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 26, 2012)

my snowdawgs just hermed... fuckkk and i didnt pay attention..good thing my CC s diesel are ok... sprayed everything down w water and removed those assholes... i'm bout to blast alphakronik cause my shit hermied... hhahaha all jokes aside.. fuckkkk this was my 3rd run with this clone.. def must be the mistakes of leave trails of light around


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 26, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> my snowdawgs just hermed... fuckkk and i didnt pay attention..good thing my CC s diesel are ok... sprayed everything down w water and removed those assholes... i'm bout to blast alphakronik cause my shit hermied... hhahaha all jokes aside.. fuckkkk this was my 3rd run with this clone.. def must be the mistakes of leave trails of light around



My Jackpot Royal and Sin City kush from Attitude did the same thing. Something doesn't smell right here. Hmmm? Oink Oink
This breeder is at Cannazon! Makes sense now.

Sorry to hear of your loss fellow grower. We are going to see a lot of this in the years to come.
I hope you still can feed your family and medicate. Doesn't it suck when someone fuks with your livelihood?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2012)

right swerve is freinds with chuckthapollen and chucks got a problem with homelessbeans makes me want to buy from homeless instead even though I aint heard of yall till chuck was running his keyboard. lol. plus the name homeless beans just cracks me up 


HomeLessBeans said:


> maybe swerve can check into what his biggest fan is alll about...i sure would not want him representing us homeless folk


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> right swerve is freinds with chuckthapollen and chucks got a problem with homelessbeans makes me want to buy from homeless instead even though I aint heard of yall till chuck was running his keyboard. lol. plus the name homeless beans just cracks me up


Homeless beans is one the coolest alligators in the swamp. 

Another thing is that swerve may not know just how much chuck likes him. I do not believe I am homophobic, but if one of my dude friends was like, "Hey dude, if I was a chic, I would totally want to date you", Just isn't a whole lot to follow that up with. What the fuck do you say? Thanks dude?! 
Chuck wasn't even mad at that point, and he went back and edited the fucking post AND LEFT THAT PART!! roflmao. (Swerve just might be thinkin, man I gotta find some fucking hermie seeds and get them to this dude, so he backs the fuck off!lmao. Dudes wanting to test your seeds is one thing, dudes named chuck wanting to rub your seeds all up against his chin and in his mouth, is not a cool fan to have.)


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2012)

nice I don't know how I missed this one.



> This sounds like their mo. Make up a bad ass strain names and sell hermie genetics to those fool of a growers. MI is where HM mails out his shit seeds. They have them in CA too. KY wouldnt suprise me either. Why would someone come on here and attack me for trying to expose these fed/dea operations? This is too help out fellow growers. It was never meant to start an argument. The disinformers are showing themselves for who they are. If I was a chick I would go out with swerve because at least I know he is not a lying scumbag like the most of you are
> The seed depot makes it look like they sell swerves gear but when you click on the CC logo there is not cc strains for sale. Hmmm? Let's make it look like they have legitimate breeders. Duh! You don't see swerves gear there because he knows what they are about. Would you send your seeds somewhere to be sold if the supplier was swapping out your seeds with their hermie breed fed/dea seeds?
> 
> Attitude seeds is a great place to buy seeds! You just better know what breeder to go with? Lmfao!


this is post #33 on the trichome kings bust info thread by none other than chuckthapollen check out the last sentence in the first paragraph swerve that is clearly a homo erotic remark not to mention he wants all our troops to come home in caskets like this post #95


> I am just like you scumbag fed/dea pigs in one way. I NEVER GIVE UP! Four busts only made me learn your games. When I looked into your eyes while I was at court and during all the busts all I could see was shame on our faces. You ALL disgust me and will get yours some day.
> Maybe you have sons over there in the middle east being part of the invading force? On the innocent people of the middle east. They ALL deserve to come home in caskets.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 27, 2012)

The Cali connection still having problems? Damn I really wanted to order some of there beans.if anyone know for a breed of kush that's strong in smell and high please let me know.at this time I'm down to only 2moms people& DJ short blue moonshine


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

Cali connection is fine.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 27, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> The Cali connection still having problems? Damn I really wanted to order some of there beans.if anyone know for a breed of kush that's strong in smell and high please let me know.at this time I'm down to only 2moms people& DJ short blue moonshine



read through the threads man no issues other than dank...


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 27, 2012)

I concur... although did do regs.. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Cali connection is fine.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I concur... although did do regs..


I did every strain except the new ones and I have nothing but good to say.. Been growing cc for 3 years now and I will continue to.. I haven't found nothing better yet than Tahoe og,bubba,fire og or Larry og.. Picking up any of these strains you can't go wrong!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

WyteBerry you run regs only? or you dabbled in the Fems as well?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

Recently done the buddha tahoe FEMs pure fire solid nugz of og. I'm don't trawberry og now. But my experience with every other strain were from regs


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

and that's a main reason I never cracked any of mine open... all fems sent to me by attitude. I ordered Reg and I was sent Fems...(other then the Purple Chems only in (fem) anyways) so, after seeing all the Hermie B/s people were posting I just about threw these packs away when I seen they were Fems and I had no way of knowing if it was old stock tude was dumping on people or what the deal was. Add in Swerves outstanding people skillz and we have the fork in the proverbial road I have been at with his gear.

List of caliconnect gear given away or still in vault 
Deadhead og (fem) given away(suppose to be reg)
HazyOG (free) given away
BlackWater (?) given away(suppose to be reg)
Tahoe OG (Fem) still have (suppose to be reg)
Purple Chem (fem) Still have

the purple chem and the Tahoe were the last I ordered so it's possible these are not the bad batch or what ever was happening at the time with his Fems

but, I have DAB my way to a Coma state.... I don't even remember why i was posting now???HA


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Swerve said:


> oh capt. i love how u keep my article and picture.. kinda sad dont you think.. i mean dude it makes u look pretty sad. i mean think about it that was over a year and some change ago now.. u look at the cover and go dam if i can only have a room that big.. always lame how u show my small tent but not the cover of that issue my 50 site 10k RDWC room with perfect plants.. i guess that small tent reminds u of ur grows.. its cool man... u can be envious



Dude, you own a fucking company where there's a ton of competition. Business 101: Don't piss of your potential customer base!

I've never bought a seed of yours, and after seeing/reading your cocky-ass attitude here, I won't be doing so in the future either. You're great at running your mouth ...... not so good at running your business.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 27, 2012)

Swerve said:


> read through the threads man no issues other than dank...


Yeah man, read through the Cali Connection threads, and tell me if there are no "issues".
Sigh, facepalm @ Swerve.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dude, you own a fucking company where there's a ton of competition. Business 101: Don't piss of your potential customer base!
> 
> I've never bought a seed of yours, and after seeing/reading your cocky-ass attitude here, I won't be doing so in the future either. You're great at running your mouth ...... not so good at running your business.


I mostly agree but I tend to have mostly assholes as friends. Not calling anyone an asshole but there has been some shit talking here. The point is everyone I know growing good weed is a pretty big asshole a lot of the time. Mostly really nice people that tend to be pretty harsh. So by that math I'd trust his weed is good and his friends are good and if he don't like what you have to say, I get to read some funny ass shit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I mostly agree but I tend to have mostly assholes as friends. Not calling anyone an asshole but there has been some shit talking here. The point is everyone I know growing good weed is a pretty big asshole a lot of the time. Mostly really nice people that tend to be pretty harsh. So by that math I'd trust his weed is good and his friends are good and if he don't like what you have to say, I get to read some funny ass shit.



I hear ya, but the guy acts like he's Michael Jordan or something. There is no talent involved in what he's doing. It's simply the balls to do it, and a little bit of hard work.

So, when I see some schlepp like him acting like he's some kind of hero, and talking down to people in the process it kinda rubs me the wrong way. There are hundreds of other cats out there doing the same thing he is that I'd rather give my money to.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 27, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dude, you own a fucking company where there's a ton of competition. Business 101: Don't piss of your potential customer base!
> 
> I've never bought a seed of yours, and after seeing/reading your cocky-ass attitude here, I won't be doing so in the future either. You're great at running your mouth ...... not so good at running your business.



nope not good at all we are a steadily growing world wide company that came from nothing....and you are def right there are more banks to buy from and im sure others would love to hear about how that Other gear to grow is...

what i love is how people insult people then get kinda offended when told in return...


----------



## Swerve (Jul 27, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hear ya, but the guy acts like he's Michael Jordan or something. There is no talent involved in what he's doing. It's simply the balls to do it, and a little bit of hard work.
> 
> So, when I see some schlepp like him acting like he's some kind of hero, and talking down to people in the process it kinda rubs me the wrong way. There are hundreds of other cats out there doing the same thing he is that I'd rather give my money to.



see what i dont get is why even post in there then?? why even talk about me if your just going to insult me and talk down to me.. i talk down to people how are asshole or talk down to me in return to them.. i dont just talk shit to everyone and if you took the time to look around and see that you would understand...but you didnt.... and if anyone can do it i suggest you or others who say this to try it and do it...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dear swerve I ordered some of your gear from single seeds @25$ a pop.out of the 5 beans I ordered only 2 germ.I sent email after email with no response I finally just gave up.so...can u tell me where I can order your gear from that and if I have a problem they will fix it.at the A your gear is in the nose bleed section


----------



## blissfest (Jul 27, 2012)

I grew out some fem Larry OG, the shit flew off the shelves, people loved it. 

But it was a bitch to clone, slow veg, and doesn't yield enough to keep a spot in my room.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I grew out some fem Larry OG, the shit flew off the shelves, people loved it.
> 
> But it was a bitch to clone, slow veg, and doesn't yield enough to keep a spot in my room.


The Larry I had from CC was a monster. I didn't like how leggy/all over the place strain it is but after learning about true characteristics of og this is one of them. So I went out and bought a bunch of bamboo stakes and staked them up. It was worth every bit of effort. It produced a bounty of lemon pledge smelling DANK. I use jiffy7's and my Larry would root in 7-10 days with no problems. This is my favorite one so far. Too bad we had to rip up our Tahoe and 818 because we had dealt with one of these fed breeders fronts. Lesson learned. Can't wait to see the Tahoe in my bong bowl. There is always another day......lol.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dude, you own a fucking company where there's a ton of competition. Business 101: Don't piss of your potential customer base!
> 
> I've never bought a seed of yours, and after seeing/reading your cocky-ass attitude here, I won't be doing so in the future either. You're great at running your mouth ...... not so good at running your business.



Your loss! Lol. 

UPDATE:

Maybe not now that I think about it. Hmmmmm? Swerve are you an insider? Almost got me...lol.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Homeless beans is one the coolest alligators in the swamp.
> 
> Another thing is that swerve may not know just how much chuck likes him. I do not believe I am homophobic, but if one of my dude friends was like, "Hey dude, if I was a chic, I would totally want to date you", Just isn't a whole lot to follow that up with. What the fuck do you say? Thanks dude?!
> Chuck wasn't even mad at that point, and he went back and edited the fucking post AND LEFT THAT PART!! roflmao. (Swerve just might be thinkin, man I gotta find some fucking hermie seeds and get them to this dude, so he backs the fuck off!lmao. Dudes wanting to test your seeds is one thing, dudes named chuck wanting to rub your seeds all up against his chin and in his mouth, is not a cool fan to have.)


How can I like Swerve personally? Never met him. I do like what I read and grow from him. He sounds like an honorable person with integrity unlike most of you on this site. I/WE are here to defend he and other legitimate breeders. You are fucking with peoples families and their livelihoods with these lies. 

It's still amazes me how you think prohibition works. Or maybe you know that it doesn't and its a great way to fill the PRIVATELY OWNED PRISONS. Making money off of locking people up? Sick shit there people. Look at what America has become. Ssssssaaaaaaaaaadddddddd! My heart aches over this. 

I only read about these breeders and have for years. I know who most of the real ones are and I am learning more day by day who the shills are. Like Homelessbeans. 

This is where you fucked up Mr dea man?...more like boys. I look at seed breeders like my grandpa used to look at his Burpees seed catalogs. Farming runs in our blood. 

When you all are starving I will be growing my own food for family and others. I would even feed your families Mr. Dea man. The comment I made awhile back about you all looking into the eyes of your starving families eyes was wrong of me. I am learning how to be compassionate and humble. Makes for a peaceful life. Maybe you feds should try it? There will be honorable people like me feeding you with healthy food. Not Monsanto gmo crops

I am a humble servant for HUMANITY. SELFLESS as I can possibly be. 

United WE stand! Divided we fall. Stop this war on your fellow Americans. 

Let's tell the troops the TRUTH so they don't have to come home in caskets. I don't truely want this. I just wanted to stick the pigs that have children in the service. This was wrong of me to write. I wouldnt want that for my children so I have to becareful to not want that for my enemies. Things have a funny way of manifesting. This could be a good way to put death on my kids. 

My prayers are with the troops that they find the TRUTH and come home willingly or unwillingly. There wouldn't be a war if no one showed up to fight it. THE TRUTH!

Peace and Love to all....even you traitors to humanity. 

God have mercy on ALL of your souls!


Btw...to the ignorant fools that think I have some gay tendencies towards swerve. It was an analogy.Analogy? Big word....you know what it means?
I guess you wouldn't understand the analogy I tried to portray because you all pick fake ass bitches d that ends up in failed relationships. Go lie to people all day then go home and lie to your wives and children. What a sad joke most of you are

I doubt swerve is like this. Get the analogy now fuk nut sicko's?.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> My Jackpot Royal and Sin City kush from Attitude did the same thing. Something doesn't smell right here. Hmmm? Oink Oink
> This breeder is at Cannazon! Makes sense now.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss fellow grower. We are going to see a lot of this in the years to come.
> I hope you still can feed your family and medicate. Doesn't it suck when someone fuks with your livelihood?


 weird my snowdag2 seeds in a hard test, root bound and high heat issues, had zero problems, ive ran the same cut from from the same breeder as other guys with similar but different ch elated nutrient lines and i had zero issues them, and they had to chop early becuase of nanners . . . . it has a lot more to do with 

environment and nutrients then genetics, if you even have a basic understanding of genetic variations then you will know that you can make the plant express hermie traits from a lot of factors . . . most importantly nutrients with PGR's in it, i run canna my bro ran nutrified same cut theirs nannered up and mine didnt, its you not them, so maybe step up your game chucky the clown and stop being a little girl with a skinned knee


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2012)

> I only read about these breeders and have for years. I know who most of the real ones are and I am learning more day by day who the shills are. Like Homelessbeans.


how can you say homelessbeans is a fed/dea they give seeds away for free from what he said. what kind of agent gives seeds away?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> how can you say homelessbeans is a fed/dea they give seeds away for free from what he said. what kind of agent gives seeds away?


no wonder, greedy breeders are trying to slander his name, real low, whoever you are(chuck the clown with pollen ) and i hope someone has the balls to confess who you are working for so we can shame them into exile


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

Swerve said:


> see what i dont get is why even post in there then?? why even talk about me if your just going to insult me and talk down to me.. i talk down to people how are asshole or talk down to me in return to them.. i dont just talk shit to everyone and if you took the time to look around and see that you would understand...but you didnt.... and if anyone can do it i suggest you or others who say this to try it and do it...


Most of those other 100's of other cats you talk about are fed fronts. This will take care of the greedy people that dwell in lies. After they go away we can get back to business as usual here in a few years.

Don't go buy CC gear. Go to these hundreds of other cats gear so we can get the greedy and stupid people out of the cannabis industry.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

are you(chucky) just bitching because they give away genetics for free, that you sell for 10 bucks a seed . . .who are you affiliated with, they must have no balls if they have to make a proxy account to slander other breeders just because they dont have the same capitalistic mindset to take as much as they can attitude


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^dont do bath salts^^^^^

war lol, your a joke, keep entertaining us . . .


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

Thread seems to have gone to shit in a hurry, fed this, fed that. Prove something or quit fucking with peoples happiness and well being. I don't see how someone who puts there ass on the line to provide an illegal and much appreciated service (I'm grateful)can be considered greedy. All growers put there ass on the line either for themselves or for the love of the plant. Breeders take this up a notch. Even the knockoff breeders deserve a little love. Amazing weed does not produce it self and the consumers and what the purchase drives the price of seeds and weed. All over the country top shelf goes for 200-400 an ounce and good bean go 50-150 a pack. Personally much over this and I think your pushing it. Although I have never grown a 120 day strain, let alone select and breed one. I suppose by gram per watt per day standards something like that may be worth a few extra bucks, maybe. 

Someone calls me a snitch I'll be pickin teeth out of my knuckles and they'll be trippin into the next week! Those aren't joking words.


----------



## ziggaro (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah and maybe tell that to all the people talking unsubstantiated shit about Swerve. I've looked at just about every thread about CC genetics and all of the people who had legitimate problems who weren't total dicks about it were fixed up.

And dude with the 25$ a pop beans.. why didn't u just order a regular 6 pack for 110? Packs even came with freebies several times this year, including a few weeks back. If it's not in a breeder pack I don't know if Swerve can actually verify your complaint is legit..


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> are you(chucky) just bitching because they give away genetics for free, that you sell for 10 bucks a seed . . .who are you affiliated with, they must have no balls if they have to make a proxy account to slander other breeders just because they dont have the same capitalistic mindset to take as much as they can attitude


It's only obvious who you work for. This will be my last response to ur posts. God have mercy on you. Let me guess...your an atheist that works for Luciferians.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

whats the difference between a breeder pack and not of the same genetics?


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Thread seems to have gone to shit in a hurry, fed this, fed that. Prove something or quit fucking with peoples happiness and well being. I don't see how someone who puts there ass on the line to provide an illegal and much appreciated service (I'm grateful)can be considered greedy. All growers put there ass on the line either for themselves or for the love of the plant. Breeders take this up a notch. Even the knockoff breeders deserve a little love. Amazing weed does not produce it self and the consumers and what the purchase drives the price of seeds and weed. All over the country top shelf goes for 200-400 an ounce and good bean go 50-150 a pack. Personally much over this and I think your pushing it. Although I have never grown a 120 day strain, let alone select and breed one. I suppose by gram per watt per day standards something like that may be worth a few extra bucks, maybe.
> 
> Someone calls me a snitch I'll be pickin teeth out of my knuckles and they'll be trippin into the next week! Those aren't joking words.


I am done here on this thread. It's not about trolling its about THE TRUTH. Change can be uncomfortable at times. REAL CHANGE is coming. 

I/WE totally agree about the snitch thing. We are not saying all this information is accurate but 99% of it is. A person would have to be crazy to call on these Nazi pigs if they didn't have proof. It will ALL be shown in time. If you are a REAL GROWER you know good things come in time. Lol


Peace and be well......


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2012)

wheres your proof? I haven't seen or heard any proof from you


chuckthapollen said:


> I am done here on this thread. It's not about trolling its about THE TRUTH. Change can be uncomfortable at times. REAL CHANGE is coming.
> 
> I/WE totally agree about the snitch thing. We are not saying all this information is accurate but 99% of it is. A person would have to be crazy to call on these Nazi pigs if they didn't have proof. It will ALL be shown in time. If you are a REAL GROWER you know good things come in time. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> wheres your proof? I haven't seen or heard any proof from you


We will send you a free copy of the DVD. Then you ALL will have your proof. Good things come in time brother.

This has been years in the making. KOP BUSTERS will be a joke compared to this! Lmfao! I am crying with laughter! Sweet revenge my friend......


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

why not post it to youtube . . . . ? so we can all see it


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

Sooo many faces ........Soooooo many places


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just can't believe you haven't been banned from the site yet what a joke. and I have not ordered any seeds from a US based company or any new company for that matter I'm too busy trying mr. nice's seeds so why don't you tell your fairy tales to someone who gives a flying fuck clown. and whats this sweet revenge shit about boy 


chuckthapollen said:


> We will send you a free copy of the DVD. Then you ALL will have your proof. Good things come in time brother.
> 
> This has been years in the making. KOP BUSTERS will be a joke compared to this! Lmfao! I am crying with laughter! Sweet revenge my friend......


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

so what seed company do you work for? you got big enough balls to put others on blast . . .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Yeah and maybe tell that to all the people talking unsubstantiated shit about Swerve. I've looked at just about every thread about CC genetics and all of the people who had legitimate problems who weren't total dicks about it were fixed up.
> 
> And dude with the 25$ a pop beans.. why didn't u just order a regular 6 pack for 110? Packs even came with freebies several times this year, including a few weeks back. If it's not in a breeder pack I don't know if Swerve can actually verify your complaint is legit..


I was thinking the same thng at 25 a seed why not buy a fem pack with 6 or a reg pack with 10?


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I just can't believe you haven't been banned from the site yet what a joke. and I have not ordered any seeds from a US based company or any new company for that matter I'm too busy trying mr. nice's seeds so why don't you tell your fairy tales to someone who gives a flying fuck clown. and whats this sweet revenge shit about boy


The messenger (chuck) usually gets shot! 

NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED

VIOLENCE is not the answer!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2012)

and whos this messenger? I hope your not talking about me I have dogs and guns pal


chuckthapollen said:


> The messenger usually gets shot!
> 
> NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so what seed company do you work for? you got big enough balls to put others on blast . . .


Not there yet.......That is my future. It was commanded to The Universe by me long ago. I am just following the path to get me there. 

I had to get rid of my FEAR to be able to go where I am going. When you have the Creator on your side its a peaceful feeling brother.

Btw....I just found out what Swerve is about. HIMSELF! 
He brags about his shitty 10k rdwc when I have run a 26kw facility on my own. Lmfao! Some people are soooo caught up in their pride. It all will come to light in time. 
REMEMBER......good things come in time!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

are you talking about being christian ?



truth needs no presentation of the right timing . . .it simply is . . if you cant just post your proof to claims here i find anything you say to be highly dubious.

so far all you have done is make unfounded and unsubstantiated claims and imho threats agiasnt other people, so far the only person you are making look bad is your self and your own casue


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

this thread is ridiculousness.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> are you talking about being christian ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a fool would reveal THE TRUTH at the enemies demand.

Christian? What is a REAL Christian? They are rare like me. I don't claim that title because sooooo many have abused that name. Sorta like what's been done to America?


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I just can't believe you haven't been banned from the site yet what a joke. and I have not ordered any seeds from a US based company or any new company for that matter I'm too busy trying mr. nice's seeds so why don't you tell your fairy tales to someone who gives a flying fuck clown. and whats this sweet revenge shit about boy



THEY HAVE INFILTRATED SOME SEED BANKS LIKE attitude. 

Others like Cannazon, The seed Depot, Hemp depot are Interpol/dea run distributors.


----------



## The.Smokerater (Jul 28, 2012)

Swerve said:


> so how were they grown ? what happened ? saying they hermed and not explaining doesnt help me any??


I grew in a 4x4 tent using Fox Farms Ocean Forest and the whole FF Nute line. Temp stayed at 73 -76* 1000 watt Aircooled hood with co2 at 1500. Everything started fine, then One had nanners, then another..I thought I caught it in time but after taking samples from different plants..they all had seeds.. I took clones of the definate girls. But when I leave. So will my skills because no one around here is dedicated enough to grow. The first to herm was actually my fav plant too. I'm gonna give it another try man as to just test when I get home. That way I can find some girls of the genetics I want. I love og strains..eventhough there seeded they grew well..just those damn seeds.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 28, 2012)

what are you calling swerve a fed now or what?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 28, 2012)

Whats with all the fed bullshit? stupid eh


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Whats with all the fed bullshit? stupid eh


for real he's calling a bunch of breeders feds he's saying their flooding the market with herm seeds.lol
but then I see him on the greenhouse thread saying there great but yet I've heard a lot about greenhouse seeds herming I didn't even hear of most of these breeders hes calling feds till he started running around here with his fear mongouring bullshit that he can't even back up and yet I've heard of all the breeders he says are ok have herm problems here and there.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah it makes no sense to me! And those are pretty hefty accusations he's throwing around. Feds breeding the dank shit, while he's talking up arjan. I guess this thread just gets funnier every day. Does anyone else know what he is talking about? I don't actually even give a shit, I just hate hearing about feds and snitches, especially with nothing to back it up. I'm sure the people he's talking shit about would love to discuss it with him face to face.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 28, 2012)

I just grew out Swerve's Feminized Buddha Tahoe OG. Not 1 nanner on both plants. Though they had different growth structures, both plants matured very short, No stretch at all, big round rock hard buds and a decent smell. This strain would be great for commercial SOG grows in tight spaces. Big Ups to swerve for not finding 1 nanner on his gear. TYVM Swerve.

Only thing I didnt like was the fact that the cuts are almost impossible to root. Takes along , LONG time.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2012)

Who gives a shit.swerve is putting out some good shit


----------



## steampick (Jul 28, 2012)

How long can you talk to a crazy person before it gets repetitive and boring? I'm thinking right...about...now.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL I was a dumb ass for sending single seeds my money for them beans.never again.I will get the 6 pack of female seeds from Cali con


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah because at that price I would've done a fem pack.. You could've picked a couple strains thru attitude pick n mix


----------



## ziggaro (Jul 28, 2012)

Speaking of which just got my 2nd 10 pack of OSD regs in the mail. The first ones are just going into flower and looking and smelling bomb ass. Stinky skunky sour citrus stems hollow as a mother. Gonna be some good shit so I bought a 2nd pack for more selection. 
It came with a free mix six-pack of CC fems, 2 fem blue widow, 1 fem pineapple express, 1 fem critical jack, and some auto that I'll never run--might throw it in the woods though!
I bought 10 regular beans and got 11 fem free. Hell yeah!


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 28, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> Maybe not now that I think about it. Hmmmmm? Swerve are you an insider? Almost got me...lol.





chuckthapollen said:


> THINGS are getting more clearer year by year........





bluntmassa1 said:


> what are you calling swerve a fed now or what?


So two days ago you said if you were a woman, you would want to date swerve. Apparently you would be a whore also, cuz you are trying to break up with him two days later. All you broads are the same.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm still in love with this DJ short blue moonshine.I have been running her for 3years now.ready to run CC Bubba Corleone dead head & head bang


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2012)

tahoe og jizzm

[video=youtube;93ln2gpJo-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ln2gpJo-Y&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm still in love with this DJ short blue moonshine.I have been running her for 3years now.ready to run CC Bubba Corleone dead head & head bang


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't think I want to smoke that oil LOL ill be higher than god


----------



## jtrey (Jul 28, 2012)

I had to give them a try myself after reading the threads running 5 tahoes that were out during the attitude promo. clonning them tom. I will keep ya posted


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2012)

The one thing I can't figure out is how some growers are able to make there dryed buds look just like it does on the tree? What the hell...did u use Dryice to dry it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> The one thing I can't figure out is how some growers are able to make there dryed buds look just like it does on the tree? What the hell...did u use Dryice to dry it


Wait what???????


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 28, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> The one thing I can't figure out is how some growers are able to make there dryed buds look just like it does on the tree? What the hell...did u use Dryice to dry it


Hang until crisp on the outside. Just dry enough so when you lay it down or put it in a jar it don't crush. Then trim and manicure it. Put in jars and finish drying/start curing. Also if something went wrong, such as immature, to hot, to humid, over fert, rootbound, handle poorly all effect the finished result. All this things take away weight, density, flavor and looks. Some strains more so than others, but I've seen stuff finish in a 90 degree room that looked and smelled great and when it was dry it didn't weigh anything and tasted like hay. The same strain at 80 degrees produced great weed. Old school white widow was really bad, if it got to hot during the last few week the weed was almost pointless.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 29, 2012)

jtrey said:


> I had to give them a try myself after reading the threads running 5 tahoes that were out during the attitude promo. clonning them tom. I will keep ya posted


I had a hard time rooting the Buddha Tahoe OG. It wouldnt root after 20 days so I stopped trying. Pretty good smoke. Big, hard buds with a nice taste and indica stone.


----------



## ziggaro (Jul 29, 2012)

I find that using rapid rooters helps for tough to clone strains helps a lot. Not just because the RR's are great, but I can split them in half and take the cutting out of the plug if I need to. I just take it out, run it under some tap water, dip it in some more rooting hormone, and stick it back in the plug. I always get roots a few days later. 
As I watch the progress of the cutting I notice that when the cutting starts to swell in diameter the roots are just about to start forming.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I think I got it.I hung the whole tree and the fan leaves protected the buds while drying.after hanging for 6-7 days I was impressed. My buds have been cured for 3weeks now&smell lovely and smoke very well.but this dude said it was young.he's not a grower just a smoker.my buds flowered for 11 weeks including flush.it pissed me off for him to tell me my buds were young.but 3 other people told me its fire.so I came to the conclusion that the negative response was his way of trying to get it at a low price LOL.I'm going to keep my moonshine mom and order CC gear.I want to see if he got something to say about a Tahoe bud or a deadhead bud.my room temps never go over 82degrees


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 29, 2012)

My buds are always picked when thc are all milky to amber.so I know its wright


----------



## maphisto (Jul 29, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I had a hard time rooting the Buddha Tahoe OG. It wouldnt root after 20 days so I stopped trying. Pretty good smoke. Big, hard buds with a nice taste and indica stone.


try using Dip n'Grow stuff is amazing i have a 100% success with that product,i use 2'' rw set it in the tray slap that dome on and viola 9 days your gonna see some roots,i think the trick is not to mess with them set it and forget it!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 30, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I had a hard time rooting the Buddha Tahoe OG. It wouldnt root after 20 days so I stopped trying. Pretty good smoke. Big, hard buds with a nice taste and indica stone.


Try cloning using the advanced nutrients sensi AB method and home and garden roots excelurator. I havent tried cloning the Buddha Tahoe because its just too finicky while growing so I can imagine cloning but my 818 Headband shows roots in 6-7 days each time using this method


----------



## maphisto (Jul 30, 2012)

that would be some expensive stuff to buy just for cloning,DnG is less than $20.00.


----------



## dukeblue (Jul 30, 2012)

jojo, who that woman shes hot


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 30, 2012)

My ex girlfriend


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yo wbw I know you love the pre98 bx2. how many phenos did you have as well? How did the potency compare to the Larry OG. I'm already running larry but the pre98 seems like a steal with 20% off from sea of seeds soon.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw that promo for Aug.to LOL I just want 3-4 packs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Yo wbw I know you love the pre98 bx2. how many phenos did you have as well? How did the potency compare to the Larry OG. I'm already running larry but the pre98 seems like a steal with 20% off from sea of seeds soon.


I really only ran into 2 both similar in growth just one was a bit more earthy with goofball nugz and the other w as more beefy with the chocolate coffee smell..2 complete diff strains as one is more satty and the pre 98 is straight eyes low ko time.. Recommend for night time use. The Larry og is one of those og that yield heavy and is dank. Not as strong as tahoe but its no slouch either.. I would definately be looking for the chocolate bubba pheno as It taste good and buds nice and the lemon zesty larry


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

maphisto said:


> that would be some expensive stuff to buy just for cloning,DnG is less than $20.00.


Easy simple way to clone just snip a potential clone put it in your medium of choice in a 16 oz cup with a sandwich bag over.. Spray as needed never letting it dry out and in 5-7 days you will see roots.. I've done this with veg plants all the way to floweri plants so I know it can be done


----------



## maphisto (Jul 30, 2012)

good advice not alot of people know that.i believe in the kiss method as i don't like to spend alot of $$ on cloning,i believe a dome and rw is all ya need.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't spend anything for cloning as all the materials I need is here. Cup, medium,spray bottle and sandwich bag I'll say 95% of my cloning been done this way


----------



## yesum (Jul 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Easy simple way to clone just snip a potential clone put it in your medium of choice in a 16 oz cup with a sandwich bag over.. Spray as needed never letting it dry out and in 5-7 days you will see roots.. I've done this with veg plants all the way to floweri plants so I know it can be done


 Can you use water as your medium and if you did would you spray the clone?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

yesum said:


> Can you use water as your medium and if you did would you spray the clone?


Yes u can use water and yes I would spray it. Although I never did it personally I've seen my grandmother clone in just a cup of water by the window.. Now if she can do that with veggie plants I don't see why weed wont


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jul 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes u can use water and yes I would spray it. Although I never did it personally I've seen my grandmother clone in just a cup of water by the window.. Now if she can do that with veggie plants I don't see why weed wont


keeping the water fresh is the key. airstones help


----------



## ziggaro (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey anybody know what happened to the CC forum? It says is crashed every time I try to look at a thread.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

It getting upgraded.. Members from the cc now know what's coming and if you don't read the home page to get a idea lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I really only ran into 2 both similar in growth just one was a bit more earthy with goofball nugz and the other w as more beefy with the chocolate coffee smell..2 complete diff strains as one is more satty and the pre 98 is straight eyes low ko time.. Recommend for night time use. The Larry og is one of those og that yield heavy and is dank. Not as strong as tahoe but its no slouch either.. I would definately be looking for the chocolate bubba pheno as It taste good and buds nice and the lemon zesty larry


Ok thx, I just pulled the plug on the 6 pack fem of the bx2, they were out of regs. Prob will start them at the beg of September.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

The FEMs are pre98 s1 so those should be just like the clone


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 10, 2012)

K so I've ran cc gear for bout a year now. I know swerves a busy guy I've sent him a couple pm with no return. No biggie actually was good because it left me to learn for myself. First the hermie which hasn't happened to me except on a plant out of the mixed pack looks like a corleone. When this happened I was flabbergasted, a little upset too. Although after I tore it out of flower I later found with the clone I took that I had stressed it out some how seeing as the same clone off the plant hasn't done that since. Also thought I had some auto flowering issues as well this was on Tahoe. That is not auto flowering come to find out. The Tahoe looked like for sure it was flowering so I said f-u plant you can just do your thing in the veg room. I also had a valley Dom corleone do the same thing. What I'm talking about is the excessive white hairs that blow out of the veggin plant. As much as I was ready to tear them down I left them, to my surprise it never auto flowed it just throws some serious hairs out as she vegged. It has continued this through it's veg cycle but once flower is initiated it did all the normal stuff o and these two phenoes one Tahoe and one corleone are some of the most hardest hitting stuff I've ever had! The Tahoe once in full bloom just covers it's whole self in trichs if I knew how to upload off camera to my I pad or lap top I'd show ya's pics. So I guess what I'm trying to get at is before you contact swerve, and prol say something you don't mean give em a chance. Im not saying leave your hermie plant in flower but make sure it isn't a hiccup on your side of things light leak temps you know the basics. Just speaking for myself here but as ugly stretchy and lanky as this pheno of Tahoe is, I would never trade it in for anything as it's won a place on my top shelf. This is not a post in swerves defense I'm by no means trying to stick up for another man seeing as swerve can pick and choose his own battles. Although I am trying to save some gardeners the heart ache of possibly throwing out something special. Especially if it could really help medicinally. Now for the record: swerve has some serious dank in his packs, you may have to look around and some work on your end may be required. Keep in mind though popping ten little seeds might not be enough. That was one thing that subs gear required and I really liked it, the fact that the more seeds I popped the more winners I uncovered. I guess just keep in mind that we have not perfected this sacred plant and we still have much to learn. Oh yea spiral outward!


----------



## teoborg (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm growing three Larries (out of six seeds germinated all six), they are pretty identical plants, tall but it can be dealt with fim/top, kinda huge sativa look like leaves, less leaves in comparison to flowers (first time seen that!), all plants are in flower and start to stink already for now they seem good and healthy. 
Im only interested in smoke quality, so I don't know the final outcome yet, but until now I know they turn to be pretty much to what I was hoping to.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Aug 16, 2012)

I got 20 FEM pheno's in week 6 right now. Buddha Tahoe clones well for me?....hmmm

818 Headband, Purple Diesel, Larry, Buddha Tahoe...here are ten of them.

I will post more pics soon....

this shit kicks ass. Thanks Swerve. Fuck the haters....FUCK 'EM.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Aug 16, 2012)

And I do mean I am gonna post some bud porn!! I NAILED this run...got babies off of everything in the box in 5 inch pots waiting....lol....HOOWEE, its nice son!

I have run Swerves genetics thru all the BS and I cant say the nigga didn't release a fucked up batch of seeds....he prolly did.

All I know is....if you let THAT....keep you from THIS......

shame on you bro.

Everybody makes mistakes.

I am in week 6 and I found 4 nanners on 1 plant. And I am peepin these bitches hard.....but that aint bad for 20 Fems seeds, by anybodys measure.

If they fuck up...I am gonna cry about that on here , also!! But credit where credit is due.

The Buddha Tahoe is gonna be fucking huge. And one pheno looks just like an OG I run...except twice as big!...lol...I cant wait for it to hit my bong.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 22, 2012)

So did ANYONE grow out successful Tahoe OG form the Birthday Attitude special? I LOVE the herb that i got form a friend in cali that came from a clone.... but mine hermd. Has anyone grown the birthday batch it out successfully?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2012)

Plenty have I know I have and a bunch of othes


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 22, 2012)

and the seeds were form the same time period???? Just want to make sure before i waste time and effort on them I got the Cali dreamin, for free with the promotion and a bunch of mixed seeds.
Thanks for the response man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> and the seeds were form the same time period???? Just want to make sure before i waste time and effort on them I got the Cali dreamin, for free with the promotion and a bunch of mixed seeds.
> Thanks for the response man


Yes same time period. I also have the Cali dreaming and mixed pack you wot be wasting your time at all


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet man thanks, anytips on how to grow it well?? Can it take lots of nutes? Or should i baby it???

Also Pits are the best dogs ever... just got my 1 year old Black and white ABPT certified as my emotional support dog!!! After 1000 bucks in training paid out i can take my good boy EVERYWHERE with me. We went to the movies, and then to the mall yesterday... shit was so cash!  he is by far teh best dog i have ever had. 1st pitbull and ill never own another breed, so calm and well behaved.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> sweet man thanks, anytips on how to grow it well?? Can it take lots of nutes? Or should i baby it???
> 
> Also Pits are the best dogs ever... just got my 1 year old Black and white ABPT certified as my emotional support dog!!! After 1000 bucks in training paid out i can take my good boy EVERYWHERE with me. We went to the movies, and then to the mall yesterday... shit was so cash!  he is by far teh best dog i have ever had. 1st pitbull and ill never own another breed, so calm and well behaved.


They are very easy to grow and I alwys start off low with nutes then pick it up.

Love the pitts best dog ever e


----------



## althor (Aug 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They are very easy to grow and I alwys start off low with nutes then pick it up.
> 
> Love the pitts best dog ever e


 Except of course Rottweilers. Too many really bad breeders involved in pittbulls these days unfortunately.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 22, 2012)

althor said:


> Except of course Rottweilers. Too many really bad breeders involved in pittbulls these days unfortunately.


Bad breeders dont make bad PIts...ONLY BAD OWNERS make bad pits.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Aug 23, 2012)

huh?....lol....

breeders dont make a breed bad.

But my pit will kick your Rotties ass....lol...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 23, 2012)

now back on cali connection...anyone found anything on purple chem?Its chem 91 skunk va x pre 98 bubba kush seems to be an interesting cross bot found nothing other than one report but that was a hermie in day 17 flowering...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Aug 23, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> Bad breeders dont make bad PIts...ONLY BAD OWNERS make bad pits.


Actually you are wrong. Dog breeders breed for certain traits just like weed breeders. In the last 20 or so years almost all decent pits and there bloodlines have been destroyed by bad breeding. Study up on it, I could go into more detail on it but this isn't a dog forum. Owners a responsible for there dogs actions and some dogs are smarter than there owners, that is a serious problem. The pit bull should be a 30-40 lb. dog that when it trouble can be picked up by the owner and and run from the cops. It should never bite a person, those dogs were culled. Now people breed for any thing from a large head to how low the dog is off the ground.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 23, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Actually you are wrong. Dog breeders breed for certain traits just like weed breeders. In the last 20 or so years almost all decent pits and there bloodlines have been destroyed by bad breeding. Study up on it, I could go into more detail on it but this isn't a dog forum. Owners a responsible for there dogs actions and some dogs are smarter than there owners, that is a serious problem. The pit bull should be a 30-40 lb. dog that when it trouble can be picked up by the owner and and run from the cops. It should never bite a person, those dogs were culled. Now people breed for any thing from a large head to how low the dog is off the ground.



Im not even sure what to say to that.... but as you say, this isnt a dog forums...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Aug 23, 2012)

I do not think any animal should be fought! That being said no other animal can do what a pit bull can do and that is because of the way it was breed. A good lesson to all the pot breeders. Looking back at my post I feel I may have left the wrong immpression, I was only stating that breeding has as much to do with the dogs personality as does the training. Sorry. For what it is worth I think all weed breeders should study dog breeding. All the same rules apply and you can tell the bad breeders by the low quality animals they produce. Most of what people smoke is not the quality they would like to believe. I the dog world you can't smoke your mistakes.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 23, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I do not think any animal should be fought! That being said no other animal can do what a pit bull can do and that is because of the way it was breed. A good lesson to all the pot breeders. Looking back at my post I feel I may have left the wrong immpression, I was only stating that breeding has as much to do with the dogs personality as does the training. Sorry. For what it is worth I think all weed breeders should study dog breeding. All the same rules apply and you can tell the bad breeders by the low quality animals they produce. Most of what people smoke is not the quality they would like to believe. I the dog world you can't smoke your mistakes.




Nope you dont 100% agree with me so we have to fight! Dont try to get out of it now bro!

3 O'clock high style son!  


I was also a bit touchy I just got my 1st pit ever last year, and have been AMAZED on how worng i was about the breed. I have never had a more gentle, loving, eager to please, SMART dog ever!! He is by far the best in his Service dog training classes and is just the best friend to my family ever. Not one hint of aggression toward humans OR dogs....only lizards...he HATES lizards and bolts at them on site>.>

Pits are great, but yes i can see the other side of it.....if he wasnt well trained and loved..he would be dangerous as hell. He is 70 lbs, bulging with muscle and LOOKS like a pit on a 90's Mexican gangbangers T-Shirt...... ^^

Cheers man!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Aug 23, 2012)

I too have a 70 lb. complete spazz of bulging muscle, also with no hint off aggression toward anything. He is a great dog but a bullshit pit. He to could be dangerous as hell, instead of going over a fence like a the true pit should, mine will just crash through it. I had a 40 lb. rednose that was unstoppable, she could run straight up a cliff somehow. And could leap about 8 ft easy, probably more but don't want to sound full of shit. Chances are your dog has a lot of Razors Edge, or Gotti (like mine) in its blood. These dogs were crossed with mastiffs and olde english bulldogges to get the look they have. Not saying the larger pits can't be amazing atheletes, just that the are not true pits. In most cases the larger (bully) pits have been breed to be great pets, but in some cases some dumbfuck like to breed the angry pups (a pit is not mad, just confident). In any case a pit was breed to attack other dogs for 100 years, and mastiffs are bred as a people biter. If you look up bandogge you can see large pit like dogs bred to be gaurd dogs, instead of pets. 

So if a bad breeder gets a hold of the wrong dogs for too many generations you can have a 70-120 lb. firecraker that is not safe for anyone...... I'm sure you pit is great, just like mine, but not really a pit, just like mine. 

I forgot to mention, there is a few good bloodlines that have been bred for agility, weight pull, and other things, I'm only talking about most (99%) pits out there.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's the deal with Cali Connect homies....

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/563686-18-cali-connect-fem-phenos.html


This was all on the same nutes. Nothing was babied.


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 22, 2012)

> *[h=1]Cali connection seeds what the deal?*


*[/h]*
got my CC blue dream for free. that's a deal


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Sep 22, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> [/h][/B]
> got my CC blue dream for free. that's a deal



sweet!...you popped 'em yet?


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 22, 2012)

that's what winter is for. when i do try it, i'll compare it against fruity haze and haze skunk too. i'd expect it to be a little like each fruity like sweet haze, potent and long lasting like haze skunk and hopefully as trippy as either of them. i placed my order just to get that strain as a freebie. i still have 1 or 2 C99 x blueberry regs too. BB isn't my favorite strain, but i do like it better than skunk #1 and it should work nicely with a fruity strain.


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 23, 2012)

These are between 50-60 days. I always hear sour heads talk about nanner gazing. I've done a little here, too. I found one at day 20 on one of the larger calyx phenos, and a few on both of the large calyx phenos (the middle two) just the other day around week 8. These will probably go 3-4 weeks longer before chop, and I'll let ya know how it goes!
Overall I'm super happy about these and excited to give the clones a run with less fuckups. Can't wait to see how they smoke!


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 26, 2012)

Could anyone tell me approximately how many different phenos of Cali Connection's Original Sour Diesel there are? I have one going for a little over 3 weeks in veg and the leafs are showing more indica characteristics than sativa, which makes me a little disappointed, I hope it retains the sativa effect. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swerve (Sep 26, 2012)

the original cut is more indi dom in structure.. make nugs that look power to the people fists..


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 26, 2012)

Swerve said:


> the original cut is more indi dom in structure.. make nugs that look power to the people fists..


Promising then. Thank you.


----------



## jessica d (Sep 26, 2012)

Well the OSD genetics i got have +- growth wise. All the seeds i popped were female, makes me worry because they weren't feminized. In the 20yr i been growing normally self hermie seeds turn all female when you pop them. Anyway some had vigor and some didn't but they do clone easily. They are late flowering, started in sept in canada. I got 2 clones of it in pots and i notice they do well with overwatering with hard rains. I will be updating with bud photos, smoke report when done and cured. I also have some others strains around them to give a comparison for other med users


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 26, 2012)

Larry OG (reg) at 4 wks 12/12 has male flowers at the leaf nodes on the main stem, just saw them tonite. Some have already popped- I pulled it out and will look at it tomorrow, but it seems to have self-seeded in several locations. Most of the other plants in flower are almost done so I won't worry too much about them getting seeded.


----------



## Swerve (Sep 27, 2012)

jessica d said:


> Well the OSD genetics i got have +- growth wise. All the seeds i popped were female, makes me worry because they weren't feminized. In the 20yr i been growing normally self hermie seeds turn all female when you pop them. Anyway some had vigor and some didn't but they do clone easily. They are late flowering, started in sept in canada. I got 2 clones of it in pots and i notice they do well with overwatering with hard rains. I will be updating with bud photos, smoke report when done and cured. I also have some others strains around them to give a comparison for other med users


man u got lucky so any hermie of all females


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Larry OG (reg) at 4 wks 12/12 has male flowers at the leaf nodes, just saw them tonite. Some have already popped- I pulled it out and will look at it tomorrow, but it seems to have self-seeded in several locations. Most of the other plants in flower are almost done so I won't worry too much about them getting seeded.


Looked it over, not much else on it for male flowers. Minimal damage if it stays good, it's back in 12/12 today.


----------



## pitbull420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just finishing up my CC grow. I started off with 4 818's and 3 of there mixed pack but one of the mixed died right after sprouting another was a runt so I yanked her and one of the 818's hermied around 5 weeks of flower. So I had to pull her early. Still pulled 1 1/2ozs of dank off her so not a total waste lol. Well I ended up with three 818's and one cc mix pack girl. So far I'm really liking two of the 818's. Good size buds and frosty as hell but the more sativa dom girl looks a lil off. She's around 3 1/2ft tall and has tiny ass foxtail buds all over. Very frosty just don't think its gonna yield shit. They're already 7 weeks in so I just started flushing them. Should be ready within the next two weeks. I was gonna pick up some more CC strains for my next grow but seen the the price of cc gear went up again. Think I'd rather pick up some RP skywalker and DNA Kushberry. I figure I'd save like 60 bucks and and still get some bomb ass bud! Here's a few pics the first two are of the two indica dom 818's the third is of the sativa dom 818 and the last one is of the cc mixed pack girl.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 28, 2012)

nice pics and report Pitbull. i feel you on the fluctuation of prices that goes on at the tude. sent me to the seeddepot a couple times because of that. if you do decide to pick up some dna/rp go to the seeddepot, they're almost 10 cheaper there plus shipping is much cheaper and guaranteed. 

@Swerve- yo i got 2 packs in mind but as stated earlier prices have gone up past my liking, but would pick some up if a promo is in the near future. you know i got to ask, when is the next promo?


----------



## Swerve (Sep 29, 2012)

why have prices gone up??
huh if anything they should be dropping


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 29, 2012)

Swerve said:


> why have prices gone up??
> huh if anything they should be dropping


nah, as of now they're at $113+, when i brought my osd's prices where at $104. the tude is the only place that prices flucuate, contact them and ask why?


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 29, 2012)

Sea of Seeds runs 20% monthly promos. That is great time to pull trigger on $100+ packs.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 29, 2012)

have you ever ordered from them? if so did pay extra for the ultra shipping, which negates the 20% discount? i stopped paying for stealth shipping many orders ago and if i got to pay for it to ensure my order, i would rather not order from them or any other place.


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 29, 2012)

I've used them a lot. I don't pay extra for any mugs, t-shirts, or guarantees. Attitude already told me that USPS is so fucked up (which they are) that they wait well over 7 months before they honor any guarantee. So I quit fucking with the extra fees and just order more beans, like an extra pick n mix or some shit. lmao. Sea of Seeds is great company. If you have any questions about anything they do, just email them.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 29, 2012)

ok. what's the return like, how many days?


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 29, 2012)

I forget, but I order a lot of seeds. When I ordered Julius Caesar and Corleone Kush, for fuck of it, I ordered one from Attitude and one from Sea of Seeds. I am not joking, they arrived on same day.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 29, 2012)

ok cool. i might just give them a try.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 29, 2012)

Larry OG at 31 days. Topped early in veg, some pruning of lower growth. Had some male flowers at the main leaf nodes, but none on the buds- just some seeds. Sticky, "sweet" smell, starting to pack on some bud growth- I assume the stretch is over. It went in on Aug.30.
Had a Corleone that was a male, but a nice one, and a Julius seed that was cracked.


----------



## berad4guvna (Sep 29, 2012)

I assume this are the CC Org. Sour D. Ive been afraid to get their Fem stuff. I have some cc regs an am getting ready to sex them out. Let me know great work with your plants.




ziggaro said:


> These are between 50-60 days. I always hear sour heads talk about nanner gazing. I've done a little here, too. I found one at day 20 on one of the larger calyx phenos, and a few on both of the large calyx phenos (the middle two) just the other day around week 8. These will probably go 3-4 weeks longer before chop, and I'll let ya know how it goes!
> Overall I'm super happy about these and excited to give the clones a run with less fuckups. Can't wait to see how they smoke!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2012)

great this >>




Barrelhse said:


> Larry OG at 31 days. Topped early in veg, some pruning of lower growth. Had some male flowers at the main leaf nodes, but none on the buds- just some seeds. Sticky, "sweet" smell, starting to pack on some bud growth- I assume the stretch is over. It went in on Aug.30.
> Had a Corleone that was a male, but a nice one, and a Julius seed that was cracked.


----------



## Badassgrasshopper (Sep 30, 2012)

I've grown CC for two years now. 1st year I ran tahoe and the 2nd year I ran some Larry. As for the Tahoe, I had to crack 6 beans to get one female and did not smell like OG at all. This year i tried larry,it did not even come close to being an OG, smells like some Regs from the 90's. I swear I've gotten BETTER beans from bagseed. There is one concern, wen I got my Larry from Attitude, there was no tamper proof sticker like the Tahoe and could have easily been swapped out. Jus a thought. I did try another OG company and got spectacular results with every single seed.... there are WAY BETTER OG companies out now. Even the guy at the medical shop said Tahoe was the MOST inconsistent. Is there like ONE OG bean per 10 pack and the rest are bunk in CC gear? I think CC is ripping the people off. Swerve better step up his game in this economy... the competition is fierce and I think the competition has planted CC face in the mud. Remeber bills are due every 30 days, not jus the height of your company. I will never buy CC gear again and actually despise them for wasting my time... and putting out NON-OG genetics on the market!!! CC needs to work harder, probably has gotten lazy and wont admit it! Good luck swerve!


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice pics of your packs I wonder why you didn't post your plants...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2012)

Badassgrasshopper said:


> I've grown CC for two years now. 1st year I ran tahoe and the 2nd year I ran some Larry. As for the Tahoe, I had to crack 6 beans to get one female and did not smell like OG at all. This year i tried larry,it did not even come close to being an OG, smells like some Regs from the 90's. I swear I've gotten BETTER beans from bagseed. There is one concern, wen I got my Larry from Attitude, there was no tamper proof sticker like the Tahoe and could have easily been swapped out. Jus a thought. I did try another OG company and got spectacular results with every single seed.... there are WAY BETTER OG companies out now. Even the guy at the medical shop said Tahoe was the MOST inconsistent. Is there like ONE OG bean per 10 pack and the rest are bunk in CC gear? I think CC is ripping the people off. Swerve better step up his game in this economy... the competition is fierce and I think the competition has planted CC face in the mud. Remeber bills are due every 30 days, not jus the height of your company. I will never buy CC gear again and actually despise them for wasting my time... and putting out NON-OG genetics on the market!!! CC needs to work harder, probably has gotten lazy and wont admit it! Good luck swerve!
> View attachment 2355216


That sucks to hear.. Surprised you didn't find a og in a pack when people grow single seeds getting good representations of og .


----------



## jessica d (Sep 30, 2012)

Not yet but they are only 4 wk into flower. Kinda better they were late altho weird if they do hermie all my other strains are done but we will see how tough they are with mold/cold and stuff. They smell pretty and are loving the molasses. You need somebody to deal with the public man that has a perky personality maybe even big boobs lol Now that would be Customer Service and your biz would inccrease


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 30, 2012)

The Larry sucks period. I have not smoked any good Larry. It's really really sativa. Tahoe is good on the other hand. If you don't want to grow seeds and you live in Cali, you can just buy CC clone strains. I have seen every single strain of CC in clone form. Deadhead is my favorite of the CC strains. My friend bought two different Deadhead clones and one tested at 8% THC and the other 22% THC.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Sep 30, 2012)

Thats being kinda lazy.......finding a pheno that ISNT at a club is my goal.


Check out this CC gear...Alien OG.....it isn't finished....


----------



## bleuballz (Sep 30, 2012)

I tried the Larry last year from a dispensary, and didn't like 
it. But I do want to grow some deadhead for sure.
Alien OG looks killer Buddy!


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Sep 30, 2012)

thankee!!!!!! It just grew like that...

I got a Larry pheno that will peel your wig back though....I believe you guys had bad experiences fur shure.......I got some stright OG smellin funk that stacks TIGHT though...

Again..its all about the pheno


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 30, 2012)

I have the Alien OG and while it's frosty it's not very strong. It's all show and no go. I guess some strains I don't like. Herojuana tested at 24% THC, it sucked flat out. I smoked 6 different kinds and did not like any of them. My list of bad strains that I have tried over and over, different phenos, different growers.

Bad: Herojuana ( I know its not a cc strain, same with diablo) Diablo,
Larry,Alien. Good: DeadHead, Tahoe, Super Sour Diesel.


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 30, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> I assume this are the CC Org. Sour D. Ive been afraid to get their Fem stuff. I have some cc regs an am getting ready to sex them out. Let me know great work with your plants.


Hey thanks man actually though the plants did most of the work haha. They could yield like crazy I'm sure if you treat em right. I didn't prune them very well, and I was using a bag of maxi that was hardened into a big block and a 2 year old bulb but the plant still grew OK. Can't wait to give them a nice run under a new bulb with a new bag of nutes


----------



## Badassgrasshopper (Sep 30, 2012)

This is for Zigg. I grew the shit out of it and now got a lot of bunk weed that i will prob make into hash. Bottom line.... looks great (credit myself) and smells like some regular bagweed (credit CC) even after nice hang and cure. Ohwell this is my experience. I would do clones but theres no taproot and I'm an outdoor kinda guy.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Sep 30, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have the Alien OG and while it's frosty it's not very strong. It's all show and no go. I guess some strains I don't like. Herojuana tested at 24% THC, it sucked flat out. I smoked 6 different kinds and did not like any of them. My list of bad strains that I have tried over and over, different phenos, different growers.
> 
> Bad: Herojuana ( I know its not a cc strain, same with diablo) Diablo,
> Larry,Alien. Good: DeadHead, Tahoe, Super Sour Diesel.


Sorry you chose a bad pheno...

Mine is strong in odor, taste, and high.........very strong. Knock your dick off strong.


Thats why....again.....I dont get cuts from clubs. Would you post pics of your Alien OG so we could compare pheno's?


Very few people would rate 24% thc weed as "suck".....what was the turn off?


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Sep 30, 2012)

chopped a little Alien today....

all show and no go?..........pffft. Not here.


----------



## adam soza (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess the only way to find out what the real deal is with cali connect is to ante up and see for myself. There's way too much bickering and back and forth in this thread for my liking and not enough intelligent replies. I wanna run their gear (fem seeds) but am now nervous. Fuck it maybe I'll just pull the trigger and find out for myself...


----------



## NickelNDimeNCa (Sep 30, 2012)

Is there an overall consensus on whats the best typical OG from CC?? the one with the loudest dankest smelling phenotypes. reading the descriptions its almost impossible to pick one.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Oct 1, 2012)

adam soza said:


> I guess the only way to find out what the real deal is with cali connect is to ante up and see for myself. There's way too much bickering and back and forth in this thread for my liking and not enough intelligent replies. I wanna run their gear (fem seeds) but am now nervous. Fuck it maybe I'll just pull the trigger and find out for myself...


713 replies ....and you cant find one thats intelligent enough for you?.......lol.......

You might be too smart.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Oct 1, 2012)

Its all about the pheno's.

If this guy says to you, " Larry OG" , then you get Larry OG.......

Who is to say that you will have the same pheno in your pack?

You gotta turn loose of some money.....roll the dice.......and find a keeper, or not.


----------



## althor (Oct 1, 2012)

I am very pleased with the Buddha Tahoe freebie I received.
Its 1 week in jars now and I have barely sampled it but I can see/smell/taste that its some fire.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Oct 1, 2012)

I just ran 4 packs of CC fems....

Buddha Tahoe had......overall.....the best plants. { IMHO }....Based on growth, trim, smell, taste, and high...

Winners in each strain.....but the overall winner was the Buddha T


----------



## RedMan420 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have ran a ton of Cali connection seeds and yes you do have to search through and find your perfect pheno.Tahoe reg seeds I did not care for much but I found a pure og in a pack of fem Tahoe .I have recently done some strawberry og (bruce banner#3 X tahoe)and every seed was str8 fire.I do believe you will find a keeper out of every pack.(or two)


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 1, 2012)

Badassgrasshopper said:


> This is for Zigg. I grew the shit out of it and now got a lot of bunk weed that i will prob make into hash. Bottom line.... looks great (credit myself) and smells like some regular bagweed (credit CC) even after nice hang and cure. Ohwell this is my experience. I would do clones but theres no taproot and I'm an outdoor kinda guy.
> View attachment 2356262


Yeah certainly doesn't look grown incorrectly... nice job on that! My shit smells dank as hell haha good thing I decided against the Larry and went with the OSD. Did it smell good in flower??

BTW for the guy who asked.. I believe the consensus is on the Tahoe but it might not yield much


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Oct 2, 2012)

Man...I am going thru these pheno's in the last stage of this....the smoke.

I am so fucking high from one of these Larry OG pheno's.....fuck.

I dont know what the HAYULL you guys are talking about with the Larry sucks thing....lol......I'm fucked up.....from 2 rips off of bottoms.


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a couple more pics of my CC grow 1 week until harvest and these girls are frosty as fuck!! I've read some people saying CC gear is bunk and I just don't understand what the hell there talking about. This is my second grow with there gear and everything has been nothing but FIRE! Can't wait to get my RP Kandy kush and skywalker kush into compare them to the 818. Should be interesting .


----------



## kushyielder (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been testing a..... single plant in the tent the last 2 grows with cc beans this is my 2nd go around with cali conn.The seeds were purchased from the tude ....first was chem4og fem(hermed)ripped it out
..right now I have the cvk I just noticed herming again and Ill have to say Im pretty pissed I bought most of CC collection.....bout a 1000 bux wweorth of seeds


----------



## kushyielder (Oct 7, 2012)

Now im gonna trash em u suck swerve ......U know what ur sellin and u keep doin it ..........this thread is a years worth of herm stories


----------



## Swerve (Oct 7, 2012)

so just saying here 2 different strains the same tent and the same result... i think you should take a look at your setup for light leaks n what not...yeah i sell dank bro... thousands of others grow kill from my beans...now u would have come off different and told me i would have sent ya free shit a grip as well... but bumping up the skillz def helps. look at ur set up man...

3,2,1 implode

i


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Oct 7, 2012)

kushyielder said:


> I have been testing a..... single plant in the tent the last 2 grows with cc beans this is my 2nd go around with cali conn.The seeds were purchased from the tude ....first was chem4og fem(hermed)ripped it out
> ..right now I have the cvk I just noticed herming again and Ill have to say Im pretty pissed I bought most of CC collection.....bout a 1000 bux wweorth of seeds


Are you saying you are popping 1000 bucks worth of seeds....ONE AT THE TIME!?!?!?!......LOL>........LOL>......

I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Oct 7, 2012)

kushyielder said:


> Now im gonna trash em u suck swerve ......U know what ur sellin and u keep doin it ..........this thread is a years worth of herm stories


So you are trashing $1000.oo worth of seeds after you popped TWO??????

Wow.......lol.......

You should give them to somebody that knows how to grow and see if they have better luck.

Sound like bullshit.


----------



## Â°GROï¿¦ILLAÂ° (Oct 7, 2012)

Ill takem.TOO ALL YOU FOUR POST HATERS.I WILL TAKE ALL YOU CALI CONNECTION BEANS.PLRASE AND THANK YOU.
Cuz evry single seed i have popped from swerve has stunk up my life.


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 7, 2012)

818 headband from CC. Dank as FUCK!!


----------



## kushyielder (Oct 8, 2012)

Swerve....always the grower never the beans eh?all the othe plants in my grow were fine no light leaks in the growlab buddy....Ive been growing since you were a little kid man...Sorry for being pissed that I have an assload of cc beans that Im too scared to use because I feel like they will all herm ya know?


----------



## kushyielder (Oct 8, 2012)

Far from full of shit here are my full packs I also have 4 half packs that I split with a buddy..........Point is I spent a lot of money with you and got burned on the first 2 why would I take that risk again ?It seems whenever someone talks negative you have the same guys coming to your defense.........Im just a regular guy whos been growing since I was 15..........Im not some noob who has light leaks guy.No chance your beans are defective none whatsoever its the growers fault every fucking time with you man......
Growilla I wouldnt do that to you bro

Buddy Hemphill.........Its called testing ......I have some real nice mommies just looking to add one more to the lineup........I dont mind testing and getting 2 bad phenos in a row thats understandable but I got 2 herms in a row from 2 different packs in both grows none of my other plants were hermies .....The other strains I run have been in my stable for years and have never hermed only delicious crystally frost ridden chunky buds from my lineup 
here are a few pics of


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Oct 8, 2012)

word.

I will give you the respect of not talking to you like a noob. You dont seem like a boob.

But to judge $1K worth of seeds based on 2 isn't professional. Run some packs out and see whats up. If you are posting pics of nanners on all your CC stuff and other strains are sitting next to it looking 100%.....I will be the first to apologize.

I would just need more that a .2% fail rate to call "hermi" on every seed I have....( I aint that good at math...lol..just throwing a sily number out)

fuck it dude.....I will give you 50 bucks for all of them if you dont want them.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2012)

I go to bat for swerve despite troll commentary because of the opposite of your story. I have never asked for or received *anything *but straight answers from him, certainly I am not bought like some would insinuate. I haven't tried any of CC fem, but I avoid fem from all. Swerves regs are less herman prone than any other og/chem line I have tried. If legends hold they have them in the their genealogy therefore it is unreasonable to assume that there is no chance of herman showing up. That said, to swerve's credit his selection process is working out the line imho. I will even go as far as saying I have watched his drama unfold in several forums over the years and been kinda like wtf, but I feel like he just fell for being bated many times and just didn't know how to handle it. In the end I feel as though I owe him some gratitude for what it's worth, his work gave me exactly what I was looking for. 
I find that the wisest men don't tout their wisdom, just share and debate their experience. All of us are guilty of being an ass hole at one point or another, sometimes its even fun ya! B)


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Larry OG at 39 days. I like it.


----------



## superjet (Oct 8, 2012)

i'm very happy with my larry ogs. i popped two six packs, one was eh, and the other was simply amazing, all keepers! at six weeks from seed (heading into flower) they are looking crazy, nine inch fan leaves with eleven fingers on some and half look slightly indica dom with the other looking slightly sativa dom judging by the height of the plant and width of the leaves. very nice.


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 8, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Larry OG at 39 days. I like it.


Damn them girls look frosty as fuck!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 9, 2012)

pitbull420 said:


> Damn them girls look frosty as fuck!!


It's just one plant, topped early, 4 stems just over 4'!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> I go to bat for swerve despite troll commentary because of the opposite of your story. I have never asked for or received *anything *but straight answers from him, certainly I am not bought like some would insinuate. I haven't tried any of CC fem, but I avoid fem from all. Swerves regs are less herman prone than any other og/chem line I have tried. If legends hold they have them in the their genealogy therefore it is unreasonable to assume that there is no chance of herman showing up. That said, to swerve's credit his selection process is working out the line imho. I will even go as far as saying I have watched his drama unfold in several forums over the years and been kinda like wtf, but I feel like he just fell for being bated many times and just didn't know how to handle it. In the end I feel as though I owe him some gratitude for what it's worth, his work gave me exactly what I was looking for.
> I find that the wisest men don't tout their wisdom, just share and debate their experience. All of us are guilty of being an ass hole at one point or another, sometimes its even fun ya! B)


I agree with mostly everything there.. I do thank the guy for putting these og/chem/sd crosses to the masses and I do admit its exactly what I asked for when wanting a og/chem/sd strain.. Can't wait to see the new stuff drop.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2012)

I am trying to clean up my assholyness


----------



## Swerve (Oct 9, 2012)

chicken cesar salad for dinner....stupid late to fn midnight


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 9, 2012)

You seem to like your Italian food homie.
I got a thing for mexican food myself. Gotta love my Jewish wife for bringing potato pancakes in my life too. Need lotsa onions


----------



## Swerve (Oct 10, 2012)

ziggaro im italian hahaha so prety much pegged me there.. hahaha its the food i know how to make the most of. i love me some mexican but its hard to find certain ingredients here in amsterdam for mexican. like jalapenos fn a no spicy anything here... tacos sauce tastes like hot wing sauce to much vinegar not enough spice...lol but fortunately i know how to cook i almsot became a master chef oh 10 or so years ago now..

i think tongiht im grubbing some kobe beef steaks... mmm a3 kobe beef ribeyes....if you dont know try it. a5 is the best but stupid expensive but fn a amazing..im a foodie by the way


----------



## stak (Oct 10, 2012)

why don't you grow your own jalapenos?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2012)

I can get you some kind green chile seeds! lol


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 10, 2012)

Man I'd love to try some of that someday. I used to love steak but I haven't eaten meat in over 8 years.
I could ship ya some homegrown ghost peppers dude one of them is like about 1000 jalapenos. Won't need much to kick up that spice


----------



## jessica d (Oct 10, 2012)

In the first pic it is blueberry beside grape krush. They are much bigger. The 2nd pic is blueberry "big colas" and Osd. A smoke report to follow in weeks


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ziggaro im italian hahaha so prety much pegged me there.. hahaha its the food i know how to make the most of. i love me some mexican but its hard to find certain ingredients here in amsterdam for mexican. like jalapenos fn a no spicy anything here... tacos sauce tastes like hot wing sauce to much vinegar not enough spice...lol but fortunately i know how to cook i almsot became a master chef oh 10 or so years ago now..
> 
> i think tongiht im grubbing some kobe beef steaks... mmm a3 kobe beef ribeyes....if you dont know try it. a5 is the best but stupid expensive but fn a amazing..im a foodie by the way


I often wonder if the munchies put me where I'm at! I've cooked in a lot of kitchens, everything from fine dining to convention centers to rainbow style, only worked for one cook ever that didn't puff.


----------



## kushyielder (Oct 10, 2012)

No response eh?


----------



## Swerve (Oct 10, 2012)

kushy what are you looking for..u have a grip of seed you had 2 plants and both hermied on you both different varieties. but everything else was fine correct? no light leaks perfect conditions?


----------



## teoborg (Oct 11, 2012)

I finally chopped down my 4 Larries on 29 September. Out of six seeds germinated all six (even one that seemed cracked!) and gave me pretty identical plants. The first 4 that I've chopped were mostly indicas and pretty dank and sticky with an unbelievable smell. They are now curing. The rest 2 plants are mostly sativas and are still going, but they look amazing. 
Respect to swerve.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 11, 2012)

I just harvested some dank ass OSD. Smells delicious real strooong diesel smell from the bud and super lemony smell from the stems. My fingers smell all lemony from picking them up by the trunk. 
They were really flopping all over the place lol what a pita I have to do a much better job staking next time. The hollow stems just want to fold over.

You can't really get a better flower estimate than Swerve gave. They could be harvested between 65-75 days for sure, but I waited until day 78 for one and 75 for another. I like my bud well done, though so some will probably take them at 65. 

Impressive man.. I'll post some pics when I get them cut up I didn't even cut the fans yet


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 12, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> I just harvested some dank ass OSD. Smells delicious real strooong diesel smell from the bud and super lemony smell from the stems. My fingers smell all lemony from picking them up by the trunk.
> They were really flopping all over the place lol what a pita I have to do a much better job staking next time. The hollow stems just want to fold over.
> 
> You can't really get a better flower estimate than Swerve gave. They could be harvested between 65-75 days for sure, but I waited until day 78 for one and 75 for another. I like my bud well done, though so some will probably take them at 65.
> ...


Did your phenos have more sativa or indica characteristics?


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Oct 13, 2012)

Just grew a Tahoe OG Out from cc... It looked nothing like the example from my order site and was extremely lanky and skiny. The buds on the other hand did get danky but not very dense. The plant itself had to be topped, then the side branches had to be topped. I mean I have 6 feet of space height wise and this plant just wanted to keep going up and up from a 3 gallon container on the floor. Bud was fire but the plant was kind of a hassle. Good and bad altogether maybe I'll get a better seed with these guys one day.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 13, 2012)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Did your phenos have more sativa or indica characteristics?


All stretchy bitches but I was surprised initially how fat the leaves were. They really thinned out during flower and started showing more sativa characteristics. They will easily stretch 2x if not 3x. They are a good mix so it's hard to say until I smoke them. I'd guess they are just a tad sativa leaning on the whole, with some indica leaning phenos (I had 1 out of 4).


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 13, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> All stretchy bitches but I was surprised initially how fat the leaves were. They really thinned out during flower and started showing more sativa characteristics.


Ahhhh, interesting. I'm one week into flowering and was wondering why the damn leafs are so fat, I'll be looking for this change soon. I've topped it for 8 colas, vegged it for 5 weeks before I've switched to 12/12, this thing grew twice as tall from two weeks ago and it's stinking up my place like hell. I've read on ICMAG forums that the more stinky the better is the smoke, not sure how much truth is in it but so far it doesn't disappoint odor wise. lol


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah generally when I'm picking out smoke I use my nose first. You're going to have a monster there, and make sure you stake the hell out of them. They need support BAD by the end or they will flop and crimp and break your branches. I think I'm going to use a full tomato cage next time instead of messing around with stakes. I'd consider doing the same if I were you..


----------



## kushyielder (Oct 15, 2012)

Swerve said:


> kushy what are you looking for..u have a grip of seed you had 2 plants and both hermied on you both different varieties. but everything else was fine correct? no light leaks perfect conditions?


Exactly brah perfect conditions I gues id prob want to switch out 4 regular seeds.My buddy grows your reg seeds and its the fiyah.he tells me that I fucked up byhead ordering the fems.Ive grown tons of fem seeds and never had the prob but people say it happens more frequently than reg gear


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Oct 15, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I just grew out Swerve's Feminized Buddha Tahoe OG. Not 1 nanner on both plants. Though they had different growth structures, both plants matured very short, No stretch at all, big round rock hard buds and a decent smell. This strain would be great for commercial SOG grows in tight spaces. Big Ups to swerve for not finding 1 nanner on his gear. TYVM Swerve.
> 
> Only thing I didnt like was the fact that the cuts are almost impossible to root. Takes along , LONG time.


nice buds dog id buy all your Shit and make you dryer then iraqs desert.


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Oct 15, 2012)

I ordered 10 reg tahoe og's and only 7 of the 10 germinated! I tried contacting swerve a couple times and he just said that his seeds had 100% germination rate and asked what method i used. After I told him he never got back with me. At the same time I popped the tahoe's I also started 6 of my free seeds from attitude all which germinated. I have been growing for 6 years so I know what im doing. I buy seeds on a regular basis and wanted to try out a bunch more of cali connections gear but now I'm not sure.

View attachment 2373746


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 15, 2012)

Could've been old seeds from attitude?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 15, 2012)

No one can say their seeds have 100% germination rate. If swerve said that, it's total bs. He's just brushing you under the rug.


Pokerpro32 said:


> I ordered 10 reg tahoe og's and only 7 of the 10 germinated! I tried contacting swerve a couple times and he just said that his seeds had 100% germination rate and asked what method i used. After I told him he never got back with me. At the same time I popped the tahoe's I also started 6 of my free seeds from attitude all which germinated. I have been growing for 6 years so I know what im doing. I buy seeds on a regular basis and wanted to try out a bunch more of cali connections gear but now I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 2373746


----------



## teoborg (Oct 15, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> No one can say their seeds have 100% germination rate. If swerve said that, it's total bs. He's just brushing you under the rug.


When I changed my germination method from wet kitchen paper in to directly to medium (after presoaking for 24 hours) I had 100% success. Try it its much better.

Hey captain your signature is epic cult, I can't stop laughing


----------



## Swerve (Oct 15, 2012)

well when i throw a few hundred seeds into a glasss of water and then next day i got all tap roots and tails and they go into rw cubes and pop out and we grow em.. that doesnt make it tested? we get as close to 100% as possible literally within a few no popping...


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 15, 2012)

Root Riot cubes. I'm not 100% with them, but pretty fucking close!!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Oct 15, 2012)

If a plant is not pollinated to an extreme and the seeds are tested shortly after or distributed I do think its normal to see such high germination percentiles .. 

Sad to say many of the beans sold through seed banks should have been disposed of in the first place due to irregularity and such .. But thats not happening with most breeders , many want to sell every damn seed with a shell and add them as count ...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 15, 2012)

I've started hundreds of beans. Mothers Finest 0%, Skunk #1 only 3 popped. Other that that the only seeds I've had not sprout are a few of my own that got old. My problem is sometimes I damp them off right after (kick myself). 100% is probably a stretch, but I'd easily believe 99.99%.


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Oct 15, 2012)

Still sucks paying 70 dollars for 10 reg seeds and only 70% of them popped and then only 50% will be female.


----------



## sniffer (Oct 15, 2012)

they are seeds lol , its mother nature and shit is gunna happen ,
7 out of 10 is Great

But it would be nice if the seed makers would up the count , how bout 20 seeds per pack ?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> well when i throw a few hundred seeds into a glasss of water and then next day i got all tap roots and tails and they go into rw cubes and pop out and we grow em.. that doesnt make it tested? we get as close to 100% as possible literally within a few no popping...


Yeah that's true when you get fresh seed. I bought a few packs of Cali Connect seeds that needed the dust wiped off of them, probably sat for who knows how long. When I get ONE seed to germinate out of a ten pack thats pretty terrible and even worse when the second Tahoe 6 pack I get two. I have popped about 200 hundred beans this year.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 17, 2012)

Those seeds shouldn't have been stored anywhere they could have gotten dusty. 
I'm sure swerve wasn't sittin on those seeds. 
Sounds like you should talk to the place where you purchased them.


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 17, 2012)

Pokerpro32 said:


> Still sucks paying 70 dollars for 10 reg seeds and only 70% of them popped and then only 50% will be female.


So ur saying you bought a ten pack 7 popped and half of them tuned out to be males right? Well that still leaves u with 3 or 4 females which depending on strain, pheno, lighting, growing techniques ect. You should be able to pull atleast an average of 1oz per plant (minimum) of some dank ass buds. Now I don't know about where your from but around here for some bomb ass dank an oz will run u $250 to as much as $400 depending on who you know. So you figure you grow out your 3 to 4 females and pull 3 to 4 oz you just saved yourself $750 to $1000 and thats if your picking it up from your dealer at $250.


----------



## givememeganja (Oct 17, 2012)

Pokerpro32 said:


> I ordered 10 reg tahoe og's and only 7 of the 10 germinated! I tried contacting swerve a couple times and he just said that his seeds had 100% germination rate and asked what method i used. After I told him he never got back with me. At the same time I popped the tahoe's I also started 6 of my free seeds from attitude all which germinated. I have been growing for 6 years so I know what im doing. I buy seeds on a regular basis and wanted to try out a bunch more of cali connections gear but now I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 2373746


I got same number to germinate too. 7/10 reg osd. then killed one by accident. so then I popped the fem mix pack they all popped out little tails but are going so slow. I don't know if any of the fems are going to make it. it's not even cold her yet.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 17, 2012)

I paid $70 also and only got 1 to germinate out of 10.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2012)

I paid 113 for each pack and had 100% germination! From seeds dating back to 08 so all this talk about bad germ rates idk... 7/10 isn't bad anyway shit I had a whole pack not germinate at all.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ive had great success with CC Gear all day grem rates are good! plus i hear more newbs talk about how they cant get good grem rates i see a ton of folks doing the wrong shit and then blaming others! Lol sum need to continue learning befor growing! I poped 1000 stress seeds befor i even attempted to get Name brand seeds just to get a 100% method! all i can say is Swerve keep up the good and hard work bro and good luck at the cup with the speeches and stuff!


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 18, 2012)

Root Riot cubes and NO heat mat = Great germination rates. 

The more you fuck with your seeds, the worse your rate. Newbs over-think and over-react with seedlings. Put them in a cube and leave them the fuck alone. 
Don't let it dry out, and try to stay medicated.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Oct 18, 2012)

I did a 818 headband 2 weeks later i germ skywalker og & sour double kush they the same size the 818 is think that seed is a runt should i germ another one not much room cant do whole pack what do you guys think? did his larry & pre 98 larry didnt smell like nothing pre 98 was bomb yield too low though


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 18, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Root Riot cubes and NO heat mat = Great germination rates.
> 
> The more you fuck with your seeds, the worse your rate. Newbs over-think and over-react with seedlings. Put them in a cube and leave them the fuck alone.
> Don't let it dry out, and try to stay medicated.


I use Root Riots but I also use a heatmat. The heatmat for me speeds things up alot. Putting seeds in the fridge a few days before you pop them also helps. Using a heat mat does create more males but I have a theory on that. They are less likely to herm on you because if you stress a female and she still remains female, she is less likely to pop male parts. It's a theory but it seems to be working for me.

I have only had 2 bad packs in my life both CC. The CC seeds I got were black seeds and didnt grow, they should be tan with tiger stripes for best germination. I also shouldn't be getting seeds that turned mutant, missing leaves and deformed leaves. The second worst germ rate were my Goji OG 7 out of 11, black seeds also. I read that black seeds mean that bacteria had gotten inside the seed making it dead. Out of the hundreds of other seeds I have gotten 100% or 90% germination rates. I have gotten the best rates from Rare Dankness seeds but I also order a lot from them.


----------



## sniffer (Oct 18, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Root Riot cubes and NO heat mat = Great germination rates.
> 
> The more you fuck with your seeds, the worse your rate. Newbs over-think and over-react with seedlings. Put them in a cube and leave them the fuck alone.
> Don't let it dry out, and try to stay medicated.


i let 20 soak on paper in a baggie over nite ,, all 20 have popped and are now in Root Riot cubes ;D


----------



## jessica d (Oct 19, 2012)

I paid $150 for a 10 pack of OSD here in canada with 100% germ rates. I tried smoking the first OSD harvested for the last wk along with 3 other smokers and to my amazement my much heavier strains are better smoke. Maybe I need more time for it to cure tho to make a final judgement. My other strains had much better growth traits by far but they are also more desirable smoke at the moment "10 days after the chop". I have some other phenos of OSD still growing in the bush to compare that look nicer.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 19, 2012)

remember if its pretty good on your first run a second run of the clone and a dialed in plant creates and shows u the true gems.

when shes a true gem out the gate a second run will give u killer plants.
a third run aka a semi dialed to dialed run shows and exhibits the true potential


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Second runs are the best runs!!


----------



## givememeganja (Oct 19, 2012)

jessica d said:


> I paid $150 for a 10 pack of OSD here in canada with 100% germ rates. I tried smoking the first OSD harvested for the last wk along with 3 other smokers and to my amazement my much heavier strains are better smoke. Maybe I need more time for it to cure tho to make a final judgement. My other strains had much better growth traits by far but they are also more desirable smoke at the moment "10 days after the chop". I have some other phenos of OSD still growing in the bush to compare that look nicer.


I heard sour d is not a very heavy feeder. Do you find this to be true?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 19, 2012)

well true sative dom SD will probably be a lil picky!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

Larry OG, 51 days.


----------



## majorbudz (Oct 20, 2012)

sup so with this hermie problem is it mostly a fem seed thing or does it affect regs aswell i would like to get sum cc genetics when i go over seas seeing as customs nabs them when i order online


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 21, 2012)

majorbudz said:


> sup so with this hermie problem is it mostly a fem seed thing or does it affect regs aswell i would like to get sum cc genetics when i go over seas seeing as customs nabs them when i order online


Try ordering from The Attitude, Sea of Seeds, The Seed Depot. Never had a problem getting my stuff.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 21, 2012)

that larry looks yummy hows it smell


----------



## jessica d (Oct 21, 2012)

Ya i don't feed much but i think i might have overfed some of the OSD in the picture. Not sure I make mistakes like every grower but they didn't grow into big bushes that produced. They were so late flowering but other strains around them got chunky. The 2nd round of plants smell/look done so i took some today


----------



## checkdareplay (Oct 21, 2012)

whats up peeps! well i got 2 fem tahoes going right now that i got back in the aug promo from SOS, and ill say it right now im very impressed with how beastly the look and very uniform. i vegged them for about month and a 1/2, and flipped them in a small quarintine tent. they both did really good during transition phase and now they are showing pistils. i have decided to move them to gen population under close survailance....lol. the one thing that stands out on one of these girls is how oiley the stems are. they both reek amazingly already, and look very prommising. hey swerve have you ever bump into something like this, or anyone else? i was thinking of pulling some more clones from this oiley chick, even thou i already got some of her. well, when its all said n done ill drop in again and leave some feedback.


good job swerve
checkdareplay


----------



## Yah (Oct 21, 2012)

How is the Tahoe og to grow, anyone? Fussy/nute sensitive etc? I've never grown a kush strain don't know what to expect.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2012)

stretchy...... but fire



Yah said:


> How is the Tahoe og to grow, anyone? Fussy/nute sensitive etc? I've never grown a kush strain don't know what to expect.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> that larry looks yummy hows it smell


It smells nice but I can't peg it- Lemon/spice with a heavy dank at the moment. Seems like it will be a lemony fuel at the end. It may need more like 60 days to finish. Lotsa clones, and hit this one with a Corleone male that smelled good.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 22, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> It smells nice but I can't peg it- Lemon/spice with a heavy dank at the moment. Seems like it will be a lemony fuel at the end. It may need more like 60 days to finish. Lotsa clones, and hit this one with a Corleone male that smelled good.



right on man...


----------



## Swerve (Oct 23, 2012)

Buddha TAhoe DANK by TMAN on my website


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm seeing nothing but good reviews from the Buddha tahoes. Almost everything coming from those seeds have been keepers.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2012)

Swerve said:


> Buddha TAhoe DANK by TMAN on my website



Fucking dank is right....


----------



## John12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Would those be the regulars or the fems.? Also, whats the better between the original tahoe or the buddha tahoe? Thanks


----------



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2012)

tahoe is tahoe, buddha tahoe is louis xiii og X tahoe


----------



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2012)

Some dank blackwater by Tman as well on our website..killing it


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 24, 2012)

Those pictures are making me buy packs of both. 
Sea of Seeds 25% off promo next week too! It's like they are paying me to take them!! 
then the rumored promo at Attitude?! I need some more pics Swerve. 
I will grab some Jedi & LA Affie also. 

What's differences between OSD & OGiesel, which is the better. (will probably grab both)

What is story on the Jamaican's? That is by far the CC strains that I want the least. How good are they?


----------



## jessica d (Oct 24, 2012)

The 2nd round of OSD has a pure diesel smell. The smoke is better then the last round as well less lemony


----------



## cotchept (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanna grab a pack of the OSD and the new Chem '91s. So when's this promo happening?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Those pictures are making me buy packs of both.
> Sea of Seeds 25% off promo next week too! It's like they are paying me to take them!!
> then the rumored promo at Attitude?! I need some more pics Swerve.
> I will grab some Jedi & LA Affie also.
> ...


OSd=original sour d the ogiesel = giesel cut x sfv og male. Both seem to be heavy yeilders.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2012)

to the info holder 

whuts up wit la Alfie 
not much on discriptions 

ones dat dont know like me plese - just shut up 
this site is getin ruined by peeps talkin dont know whut da ful day speakin on


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 25, 2012)

I have two Buddah Tahoes going. One smells like sweet lemons, the other has a milk weed smell to it that's very strange it must be the Louis pheno. The Buddah has four good phenos. The all green pheno,The chunky bud pheno, the Louis pheno (Smells like the Tahoe) and the Lemon pheno.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 25, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> All stretchy bitches but I was surprised initially how fat the leaves were. They really thinned out during flower and started showing more sativa characteristics. They will easily stretch 2x if not 3x. They are a good mix so it's hard to say until I smoke them. I'd guess they are just a tad sativa leaning on the whole, with some indica leaning phenos (I had 1 out of 4).



Sure enough, I'm at the end of week 3 of flowering and the top part of the plant is surely looking sativa like now. Lower branches and fan leafs being fat as hell, while anything close to the young buds have thin sativa leafs. She's easily at about 4ft now. At which point does the vertical growth stops? Also, she reeks like hell - the wife is not too happy but she's taking one for the team.


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for info. I will be getting an OSD. Hope it helps with my OCD.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2012)

can sumone expand on this discription 
its a shit discription -tells you nada 
View attachment 2385713



Cali Connection La Affie

The Famed La Affie in seed.

The mother to Champions a legend in her own right, these are selfed seeds. True S1s so you will get almost exact replicas of the mommy. Expect very very indica plants stout & squat with very broad leaves.
Very hashy sweet flavor and smell.

FLower Time:55-60 days 
Yield will be average


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

It's the same cut DNA use for la confidential. This cut was supposedly kept under lock and key swerve got it and made s1s from it. I would think it grows like bubba kush and the same effects.


----------



## MD84 (Oct 25, 2012)

osd is beautiful. the tropical pheno was my fav, very fruity with a mettalic aftertaste and went pretty dark purple. the pheno that stayed green was also very nice, i guess this is what sour d is supposed to be as it was much more chemmy in taste wth slight fruit undertones. nicely done swerve. could be stronger though, how about adding the white to the mix lol?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2012)

i was told it was la conf an afgan ku


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i was told it was la conf an afgan ku


Nah la confidential is la affie x afghan I believe. The la affie is a clone only held b a tight circle DNA been using it for the la con. Swerve got the la affie clone.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 25, 2012)

Any feedback on Jedi Kush??? I ordered regular seeds about a week ago.. It's deathstar x swerve's F3 SFV I guess.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah.. The lineage is correct but it could be the f4 not sure
but it is the sfv og male. A couple people grew it out you can check th reports on the cc site.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 25, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah.. The lineage is correct but it could be the f4 not sure
> but it is the sfv og male. A couple people grew it out you can check th reports on the cc site.


Thanks dude yeah it was F3 or F4 cant remember, was too lazy to check when I posted.


----------



## RedMan420 (Oct 25, 2012)

It is the F5 sfv male


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Any feedback on Jedi Kush??? I ordered regular seeds about a week ago.. It's deathstar x swerve's F3 SFV I guess.


Skunkiemunky ran some and had good amount of hermie issue


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2012)

> i was told it was la conf an afgan kuNah la confidential is la affie x afghan I believe. The la affie is a clone only held b a tight circle DNA been using it for the la con. Swerve got the la affie clone.





much thanks


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Skunkiemunky ran some and had good amount of hermie issue


Booooo fucking sucks!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Skunkiemunky ran some and had good amount of hermie issue


He ran 3 seeds and had 1 hermie the other 2 were reported fine and swerve is using his pic. Still 1 hermie out of 3 does suck but there is more dank then hermies trust me.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't wait till breeders actually test their mothers! I mean total cannabinoids, THC stuff like that. Oh wait my brothers seed company is doing that. It's only like $60 to have your strain tested. I think most are afraid.


----------



## beans davis (Oct 25, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I paid $70 also and only got 1 to germinate out of 10.


Where did you get Cali Con seeds for $70?

The only places i know selling them for that are some med clubs in SoCal but they were $80 prolly went down b/c they are old & I bet werent stored right the same clubs had the newer cali con shit for around $100 + or -...i was wondering why the same strains diff prices for the older...................................just mho on storage swerve had herm probs not germ.

@Swerve is the smoke off the s1 affie still as good as when the clone only smoke was goin around socal before all the la conf & og hit?


----------



## Swerve (Oct 26, 2012)

its def dank just reps the clone .


----------



## MD84 (Oct 26, 2012)

lol your a man of few words aren't you swerve. keep the fire coming, tahoe og for me next after i finish this starfighter x trainwreck 

atb


----------



## sondremaraak (Oct 28, 2012)

Cali Connection = stupid noobs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2012)

sondremaraak said:


> me = stupid noob


fixed it for ya


----------



## jessica d (Oct 30, 2012)

i have to ask cuz some guy was smoking some good shit. Was it anyone here? I seen a tv show canadian border patrol and some guy with a attitude seedbank OSD shirt was coming from USA. He told the officer he was a grower/breeder. They said he smelled like a skunk. he was headed to his grower/breeder buddy and gave the officer his buddies name/number. They phoned his buddy, he hung up the phone lol It was a no go to canada lmao


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> He ran 3 seeds and had 1 hermie the other 2 were reported fine and swerve is using his pic. Still 1 hermie out of 3 does suck but there is more dank then hermies trust me.


Yeah i joined the Cali Con site some of the guys said to just watch out for hermie tendencies with the Jedi Kush.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 30, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Where did you get Cali Con seeds for $70?
> 
> The only places i know selling them for that are some med clubs in SoCal but they were $80 prolly went down b/c they are old & I bet werent stored right the same clubs had the newer cali con shit for around $100 + or -...i was wondering why the same strains diff prices for the older...................................just mho on storage swerve had herm probs not germ.
> 
> @Swerve is the smoke off the s1 affie still as good as when the clone only smoke was goin around socal before all the la conf & og hit?


Peace of Green in San Pedro $70 a pack. I might get another pack of DeadHead Og, I'm looking for a really good pheno. Or I could just find a nice clone of it and save myself the trouble.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 30, 2012)

if I can find a place to get the Affie that will accept a CC, it's on my to grow list, I miss that flavor.


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (Oct 31, 2012)

I got a pack of purple chems 5 of 6 hermed 2 were so slow shooting pistils I just pulled em. Job well done swereve you've taken my 100 bucks but you won't do it again mugahaga


----------



## echlectica (Oct 31, 2012)

My best friend lives in Nor Cal he's a hole digger, water carrier and trimmer. I was chatting on facebook with him the other night and I asked him if he could pick me up some seeds. He wasn't aware of any free hand-me-downs like I used to get but he said he could hit a dispensary for me. He asked what breeders I'd be interested in, so I mentioned Cali Connection and he went nut and emphatically told me to steer clear of Cali Connection. He said everyone that has grown their shit has been plagued with hermies and other problems but mostly hermies and weak sauce.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2012)

CC new gear is great and most of his old gear, only shit you want to steer clear of is the stuff that came out last year and first part of this year with the SFV4 male in it . . . . if you do some research you will know many people pull gems out of his gear . . . . but he did throw out a lot of hermie fem, and reg seeds . . . .if your serious about getting em . . . get them from a reputable seedbank

mixed bag with CC, kinda like TGA, although i think CC quality control issues have been dealt with so for the most part you would be as safe as any seeds to get


----------



## echlectica (Oct 31, 2012)

See that SFV shit is bogus, breeding with selfed shit creates these hermie problems. its unethical to sell seeds like that.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2012)

ya it was shit show

but what can you do but try and move on . . . swerve at first was very stadoffish but aftera while he accepted that he got screwed and did try to make it right, but a lot of people swore off his stuff, somakes sense your buddy had that impression . . .but every breeder has really good lines and so so lines, his larry and buddha tahoe are suppose to be good, and i hear he has a new OG line coming out or has one out that is good . . . maybe that was the larry . . . .he pops in here from time to time, to mix it up


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got 5 CC seeds going in the garden now. Out of those 5 two are full blown hermies and one more looks to be heading that way lol. Although my 818's look to be on point. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/572283-2-600-watt-multi-strain.html#post8189997


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2012)

what are the two hermie strains?


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't know they came out of the CC mixed pack I recieved with my order. Really not that big of a deal seeings how they were free anyway just fucken hate tossing out big ass beautiful girls lol. Especially after all the time and effort put in.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> CC new gear is great and most of his old gear, only shit you want to steer clear of is the stuff that came out last year and first part of this year with the SFV4 male in it . . . . if you do some research you will know many people pull gems out of his gear . . . . but he did throw out a lot of hermie fem, and reg seeds . . . .if your serious about getting em . . . get them from a reputable seedbank
> 
> mixed bag with CC, kinda like TGA, although i think CC quality control issues have been dealt with so for the most part you would be as safe as any seeds to get



Man hearing shit like this disappoints me. I just received my order of Jedi Kush I'm pretty sure it's Deathstar x SFV #4


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Man hearing shit like this disappoints me. I just received my order of Jedi Kush I'm pretty sure it's Deathstar x SFV #4


You could get lucky though!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You could get lucky though!


Crossing my fingers dude!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You could get lucky though!


I love to get lucky!


----------



## Swerve (Nov 1, 2012)

BigeoffTidwell said:


> I got a pack of purple chems 5 of 6 hermed 2 were so slow shooting pistils I just pulled em. Job well done swereve you've taken my 100 bucks but you won't do it again mugahaga



yup def the seeds and not the environment right.. hahahaha


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 1, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Man hearing shit like this disappoints me. I just received my order of Jedi Kush I'm pretty sure it's Deathstar x SFV #4


ive known a few individuals to pull gems from those packs . .or so they say . .and i ahve no idea when they purchased them

idk might as well try them out, not sure how stable the sfv4 is now but last year man it was not good . . i really think it was a quality control issue that now should be fixed . . . .hope for the best, no pain no gain


----------



## Swerve (Nov 1, 2012)

jedi kush is deathstar X sfv ogk f5 male thats spot onto og i just got my male back from 2 yrs of being held hostage.. so no autoflower bullshit issues. i havent seen many hermie reports considering we gave away 1500 free seed packs.. so obviously not to much of an issue.. and anyone who gets 90% hermie from any pack of seeds look at your flowering environment u got some issues there... try to run sealed room like most. better control over the whole environment

look at the reports people all the bs was from 2 years ago. litterally now..

and for the record the LA Affie clone i have came from Ograskal its his afghani kush aka la affie clone i use.I have for years since he gave it to me... it has absolutely NOT A FUCKING DAM THING TO DO WITH LA CONFIDENTAIL aside from being a suspected parent. i didnt get it from DNA has nothing to do with DNA.. so please understand when growing my LA AFFIE and LA confidentail side by side you will see a big difference...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 1, 2012)

well we are glad to have the fire back, your work is sweet, hope i, didnt mistep by saying anything, rumors and info in this industry is a lot like a game of telephone sometimes

here is a bit of you in some work from Lemonhoko, clone only, Predator H cut


----------



## Swerve (Nov 1, 2012)

SAm Lemonhoko is a really cool chill dude i got to blaze some with him in the PNW... good times great guy


----------



## RedMan420 (Nov 1, 2012)

echlectica said:


> My best friend lives in Nor Cal he's a hole digger, water carrier and trimmer. I was chatting on facebook with him the other night and I asked him if he could pick me up some seeds. He wasn't aware of any free hand-me-downs like I used to get but he said he could hit a dispensary for me. He asked what breeders I'd be interested in, so I mentioned Cali Connection and he went nut and emphatically told me to steer clear of Cali Connection. He said everyone that has grown their shit has been plagued with hermies and other problems but mostly hermies and weak sauce.


Well that's a bunch of bullshit I live in NorCal a just harvested 18 huge trees grown from Cali connection fem seeds and had no problems . There's a grow log on Cali connection web site!!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 1, 2012)

Swerve said:


> jedi kush is deathstar X sfv ogk f5 male thats spot onto og i just got my male back from 2 yrs of being held hostage.. so no autoflower bullshit issues. i havent seen many hermie reports considering we gave away 1500 free seed packs.. so obviously not to much of an issue.. and anyone who gets 90% hermie from any pack of seeds look at your flowering environment u got some issues there... try to run sealed room like most. better control over the whole environment
> 
> look at the reports people all the bs was from 2 years ago. litterally now..
> 
> and for the record the LA Affie clone i have came from Ograskal its his afghani kush aka la affie clone i use.I have for years since he gave it to me... it has absolutely NOT A FUCKING DAM THING TO DO WITH LA CONFIDENTAIL aside from being a suspected parent. i didnt get it from DNA has nothing to do with DNA.. so please understand when growing my LA AFFIE and LA confidentail side by side you will see a big difference...


That makes me feel much better and I run a sealed room so I feel even better! Thanks dude!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 1, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Well that's a bunch of bullshit I live in NorCal a just harvested 18 huge trees grown from Cali connection fem seeds and had no problems . There's a grow log on Cali connection web site!!


What it do!!! You da man!


----------



## RedMan420 (Nov 1, 2012)

What up bro


----------



## checkdareplay (Nov 2, 2012)

well just check on my bitches which are 2 tahoe and 2 shackzillas. 3 of them are fucking awsome, one of the tahoe which i put in just about 2 weeks ago started throwing balls out just when she started showing pistils. im not gonna sweat it and just move on. I know is not my set up cuz, the other 3 are fine. the other tahoe looks fucking dank already.

life goes on to the chapter.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 2, 2012)

checkdareplay said:


> well just check on my bitches which are 2 tahoe and 2 shackzillas. 3 of them are fucking awsome, one of the tahoe which i put in just about 2 weeks ago started throwing balls out just when she started showing pistils. im not gonna sweat it and just move on. I know is not my set up cuz, the other 3 are fine. the other tahoe looks fucking dank already.
> 
> life goes on to the chapter.


Yup shit happens, oh well. I have a Tahoe OG from LA Wonderland in Hollywood, CA the shit is beautiful and loves the super soil.


----------



## RedMan420 (Nov 2, 2012)

checkdareplay said:


> well just check on my bitches which are 2 tahoe and 2 shackzillas. 3 of them are fucking awsome, one of the tahoe which i put in just about 2 weeks ago started throwing balls out just when she started showing pistils. im not gonna sweat it and just move on. I know is not my set up cuz, the other 3 are fine. the other tahoe looks fucking dank already.
> 
> life goes on to the chapter.


It sounds like you did not let your plants become sexually mature,and if you don't let them become sexually mature before flowering your chance of hermie high. These were fem seeds correct?


----------



## checkdareplay (Nov 2, 2012)

yes they were fem seeds that i got from the august promo. i vegged them for for 5 weeks topped once. the others , the same thing was done to the others with no ill effect. no sweat


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 9, 2012)

Quick question regarding OSD. I'm at the end of week 5 in flower and not seeing much frosting. Is it specific to OSD to not have any or get it late?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Nov 9, 2012)

checkdareplay said:


> well just check on my bitches which are 2 tahoe and 2 shackzillas. 3 of them are fucking awsome, one of the tahoe which i put in just about 2 weeks ago started throwing balls out just when she started showing pistils. im not gonna sweat it and just move on. I know is not my set up cuz, the other 3 are fine. the other tahoe looks fucking dank already.
> 
> life goes on to the chapter.


if the other 3 were treated the same with no ill effect, how is that your fault? i'm really confused please help me understand.


----------



## ziggaro (Nov 10, 2012)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Quick question regarding OSD. I'm at the end of week 5 in flower and not seeing much frosting. Is it specific to OSD to not have any or get it late?


Not from my experience... My best pheno had a ton of frost by week 4, this was the one that I thought was probably the closest to the cut and had the most intense skunk smell I've ever smelled.
They didn't all pack on early frost, though, and all of them were good, the one was just better IMO.

I have to give them another run to be sure, the pheno I liked best responded best to my room/feeding so I'm sure that played a part. Also of note it was the least stretchy and heaviest yielding


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 27, 2012)

One last one on OSD. Three days into week 8, I'm noticing significant yellowing on the top leafs, starting from the tips inward. Is it normal for this time in flowering or should I hook it up with some Fox Farm Grow Big which contains Nitrogen?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2012)

Chicago Gooner said:


> One last one on OSD. Three days into week 8, I'm noticing significant yellowing on the top leafs, starting from the tips inward. Is it normal for this time in flowering or should I hook it up with some Fox Farm Grow Big which contains Nitrogen?


That close to harvest i wouldnt dose it with anything other than what your already doing


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, just making sure I don't screw this up. She's smelling and looking so good I'd never forgive myself if I f'ed it up. I'll try taking her to 10, I hope she makes it.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 28, 2012)

The 818 is killer!! I had 2 plants from seeds and they were both different and both were great. I will go ahead and tell anyone crying about that strain, that they are fucking crazy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> The 818 is killer!! I had 2 plants from seeds and they were both different and both were great. I will go ahead and tell anyone crying about that strain, that they are fucking crazy.


Pck of 818 and chem 91 hit the water yesterday! And after close inspection the beans were all good no prem seeds


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 28, 2012)

Cuts of my 818 #5 hit the cloner yesterday. 
Ebb & Gro bucket system, 
Advanced Nutrients full masterbater line. Sensi 2-part. 
Going and throwing second coat of paint on bud room now.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 28, 2012)

All 5 Corleones kickin ass.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 28, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> All 5 Corleones kickin ass.


That is so good to hear! I am about ready to transplant the Julius Caesar and White Grapes.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone have info on Boss Hogg besides what is at Attitude's site? 
When will full packs be available for purchase? 
Attitude really needs to thank you for saving their christmas promo swerve. That's a no-shitter. 
I am gonna try for 2 promos and hope 4 reg seeds gets me the Hogg I am looking for.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 5, 2012)

Currently in fuck Attitude mode! Why no promos or sweet deals on the Cali Con website?


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya. I had a problem with Attitude. After a few emails some chick told me to go fuck myself. I did. I didn't order a fucking bean from them for atleast 3 months. I guess I am over it. Sea of Seeds is so much better though.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Isn't Boss Hogg an f2 of Chem 4 OG?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Dec 7, 2012)

Damn! Pretty bummed out of 10 Jedi Kush regular seeds only 2 popped. Bummer!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

hmmmm....

i got 5 jedi cracked & 5 seedlings going strong.

sexing now & should show pistils/nut sacks any day.

...then its transplant & back to veg.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Dec 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> i got 5 jedi cracked & 5 seedlings going strong.
> 
> ...


Yeah two of my Jedi's popped easy peezy withing 48 hours the other 8 beans nothing no tap root not a damn thing and I even let them go an extra 5 days. I would try them again just dont feel like paying full price again.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

my batch is from the first freebie drop.
could be a difference there.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

i cant hate on swerve anymore.

grow & show.
so he gets a shot in my garden.
wish i had some deadhead og beanz.
i cracked larry, jamaican og, & the jedi.

larry & the jamaican were males (two beans from each strain)

the jedi look strong obe wan.
fuck what you heard. run it yourself & see. 

shit, maybe 20 beans from subby ive been through, & i aint got shit to show for it.
this "banger" spacedawg cut i came across ...YAWN. weed is bomb!!! but yield a joke.

& i'll run last years shit all day ...before i ever ever ever buy anybodys this year shit.

show me.
& then i'll give up the $.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 7, 2012)

i orderd the chem91 and tahoe og nov 1st
still yet to see a package talk about poor customer service
but i did put the wronge address. so half my fault. but still over a month and they dont help me any
im takin my buiss to the depot or sb or even nirvana the tude can suck it.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

ive had nothing but great experiences with the 'tude.

lots of seamless purchases. one not so good. still 19 outta 20.

my stash :

303 Seeds : Snow Goddess 


Alphakronik : Chedderwurst
Alphakronok : Bandana 
Alphakronik : AlphaDawg
Alphakronik : SnowDawg2


Alpine Seeds : X-Dog


Blazing Pistileros : Sour Bubble x Aloha WW


Bodhi : Gogi OG
Bodhi : Tranquil Elephantizer (deadly G pheno)
Bodhi : Nl#5 (noof) x BCSC NL#5 


Breeders Boutique : Qrazy Quake


Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese (one sad seed left)


cannetics : sour d x og kush x malawi x chessysmurf


Cannacopia : BC Roadkill


Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connex : Jedi Kush
Cali Connex : Tahoe OG
Cali Connex : Chem #4
Cali Connex : Sour OG
Cali Connex : pot luck mix pack (friend's blessing)
Cali Connex : Jamaican OG


Chimera : Calizahr
Chimera : C4
Chimera : Mental Floss


CH9 : Super Haze
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower


Conny : CheeseDog


Classic Seeds : White Widow x Romulan
Classic Seeds : Big Bud
Classic Seeds : Afgooy x Romulan
Classic Seeds : Humboldt Purple 
Classic Seeds : Chemdawg x C99 x Purpurea Tensinesus


Cannaventure : Mass Super Skunk x Hindu Kush
Cannaventure : Blue Magoo x Jazzberry Jam


Dank Dairy Seeds : Jacks Surprise


Dizzle Frost : Chocolate Chunky Monkey


Delicious Seeds : La Musa
Delicious Seeds : Critical Sensi Star


Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Moby Dick
Dinafem : Original Amnesia 
Dinafem : White Siberian 
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Power Kush
Dinafem : OG Kush


Devils Harvest : Casey Jones
Devils Harvest : Strawberry Sour D
Devils Harvest : Shoreline


Delta9 : Simpson Kush
Delta9 : SuperStar


Dynasty Seed : Mochalope V2
Dynasty Seed : killing fields x space queen
Dynasty Seed : Mt Hood Huckleberry 
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Cough
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Kush
Dynasty Seed : Cosmic Brain


Dutch Passion : Power Plant
Dutch Passion : Brainstorm


DNA : Shark's Breath
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream
DNA : Lemon Skunk


Eva Seeds : Monster
Eva Seeds : Papa's Candy
Eva Seeds : Jamaican Dream
Eva Seeds : TNT Kush


Emerald Triangle : Trinity Kush
Emerald Triangle : Emerald Jack
Emerald Triangle : Bubba76
Emerald Triangle : Grapefruit Krush 
Emerald Triangle : Blueberry Headband
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG


Eugenics : Medical Miracle 
Eugenics : Dead Ho OG
Eugenics : Alien Empress 
Eugenics : OG Graze 


[email protected] : F13 (f2) 
[email protected] : Chocolate Rain
[email protected] : Blueberry Sativa
[email protected] : LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected] : Chocolate Mix
[email protected] : old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected] : holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected] : amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected] : killa queen x nycd (killian) 
[email protected] : Cheeseberry
[email protected] : ak47 x chocolate rain
[email protected] : Blue Chem
[email protected] : Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected] : Blueberry
[email protected] : Kashmir Glory 
[email protected] : Shiva Skunk
[email protected] : Holy Princess
[email protected] : Chucky's Bride
[email protected] : Sour D (riri) x C99
[email protected] : La Con x Cocoa Kush
[email protected] : Critical+ (elite french clone) x CheeseBerryHaze (f4, super dad)
[email protected] : Chem x C99



Female Seeds : Black Sugar
Female Seeds : Black Widow
Female Seeds : Iced Grapefruit


freebie : purple bud
freebie : lemonesse


Frost Brothers : C99 (both pineapple & spicy)


Freedom of Seeds : Godberry
Freedom of Seeds : Romberry
Freedom of Seeds : Mighty Grape


Gage Green : Pepe le Chem


G13 Labs : Blueberry Gum
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
G13 Labs : OG13
G13 Labs : Purple Haze
G13 Labs : Sour AK
G13 Labs : Gigabud


Greenhouse Seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse Seeds : Kalashnikova


gudkarma : northern lights x blueberry (S1)


Hazeman : G13HP
Hazeman : Elephant Stomper
Hazeman : Hippie Headband


High Quality Seeds : Afghani Kush


Immortal Flowers : Headband BX
Immortal Flowers : Grapehead


Jkahn : bandana x alien fire (indica dom , sativa dom)
Jkahn : nebula x alien fire 
Jkahn : alien fire f2 
Jkahn : white widow x alien fire
Jkahn : el aquamista x alien fire 


KOS : Shish99


KC Brains : Leda Uno
KC Brains : Kandy Kush
KC Brains : White Widow
KC Brains : KC 36


Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1


Motarebel : Gryphon
Motarebel : Ronnie James Dio


Mr. Nice : Medicine Man


Nirvana : Master Kush


Paradise Seeds : Belladonna
Paradise Seeds : Wappa


Raskal : Fire OG


Riot Seeds : Purpla Bubba OG


Reserva Privada : Sour Kush


Sure Fire Seeds : Fire Starter 


Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights


Sannie Seeds : The Mask (f2) 
Sannie Seeds : extrema x heribei
Sannie Seeds : Kolossus
Sannie Seeds : Jackberry (f3)
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields (f3)
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush (f3)
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel 
Sannie Seeds : jackberry x ko kush


Seedmaker Seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker Seeds : Silver Jack


Seekers of Genetic Wisdom : Cosmic Bubba 


Sweet Seeds : SAD
Sweet Seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet Seeds : Green Poison


Sensi Seeds : Shiva Shanti II


Scarhole : hash plant x critical mass
Scarhole : og thai x mendo purps
Scarhole : northern lights x haze c
Scarhole : bubba kush x og kush
Scarhole : herijuana x haze
Scarhole : chemo iranian 
Scarhole : red cherry berry x chemo iranian 
Scarhole : dr greenthumb bagseed C99


Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
Samsara : Sweet Black Angel


Seedism : Diesel


TGA : The Third Dimension 
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl 
TGA : Jack The Ripper


TCVG : Generic Weed
TCVG : Shit


TH Seeds : Burmese Kush
TH Seeds : SAGE
TH Seeds : Heavy Duty Fruity
TH Seeds : Darkstar 


The Seed Depot : G13 Haze (freebie)


Top Shelf Seeds : Exodus99
Top Shelf : Sour Banana 


Underground Seed Collective : Durganchitral


UK CheeseHead : Nightmare Kush (the white , s2)


unknown : grapefruit x diesel 
unknown : whitedawg
unknown : magic merlin x DNA lemon skunk


Ultra Genetics : Medno Grape Kush


World of Seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of Seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of Seeds : NL x Big Bud
World of Seeds : Madness


White Label Seeds : White Skunk


Wheezy Weed Seeds : Romulan x Chocolate Chunk
Wheezy Weed Seeds : Romulan x Vortex
Wheezy Weed Seeds : Grape Stomper OG (bx)
Wheezy Weed Seeds : Ultra-Con


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 7, 2012)

"i did put the wronge address. so half my fault"-yep I could tell you may be having problems. Not Attitudes fault. I am not even sure you could be granted resend on the beans if you bought stealth shipping. You didnt read the rules...do some more research before ordering next time.


----------



## givememeganja (Dec 7, 2012)

any one noticed there site is hijacked. wt..


----------



## RedMan420 (Dec 7, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Damn! Pretty bummed out of 10 Jedi Kush regular seeds only 2 popped. Bummer!


Damn sucks to hear that bro , well hope both are girls


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Dec 7, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Damn sucks to hear that bro , well hope both are girls


Thanks brotha I want to order more because I love the OG's Swerve and his crew breed. I loved the Larry , just grew and harvested some Tahoe in super soil. Just love the SFV taste in all the OG's


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 7, 2012)

Relaxed said:


> "i did put the wronge address. so half my fault"-yep I could tell you may be having problems. Not Attitudes fault. I am not even sure you could be granted resend on the beans if you bought stealth shipping. You didnt read the rules...do some more research before ordering next time.


It was my fault , but I cought beans before the shipped and there lack of getting back to me 4 days later after the shipped I tried to catch at post office over 4 times knowing the address I submitted didn't exist being off 1 digit from mine(accidentally). I even talked to the mail man multiple times. After 3 and a half weeks the tracking said it was in cali. Now that was 2 weeks ago and hasn't changed I'm worried they won't make it back to the tude and I talked to them their policy is if it gets returned they would contact me and reship or refund. But I knew it would be delayed but not to even receive my purchase is bull shit.


----------



## stak (Dec 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wish i had some deadhead og beanz.


What about the new chem91 beans instead of the deadhead? If those would work you can hit me up on the other site when you're ready to trust again.


----------



## 303xbudman (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got my order of TCC SFV OGK IBL Feminized the other day. I will have a grow journal on it as soon as i find a good pheno. I have a grow journal for my RP OG #18 going on for the next few months. Has anyone else grown the CC SFV OGK?


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright, so my OSD is in the jars. I've pulled 6.3 from a single under 400w and 5gal container. While all is tits, I have a mind boggling question. How the fuck did I get 8 seeds from it is beyond me. She surely wasn't a hermie and I had no other plants going at that time and she was healthy throughout the entire 15 weeks. Out of quite a few feminized plants I've had, this is a first time I see this. Any thoughts?


----------



## jessica d (Dec 18, 2012)

she was playing hide the weener


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Dec 18, 2012)

What a cunt, after all I've done for her for 15 weeks I feel ass raped by a shemale. My first ever hermie I guess, I absolutely did not see a single ball sack on her throughout the grow.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 18, 2012)

it happens at time when the plant feels it needs to reproduce in order to ensure survival.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 18, 2012)

People would have less hermie problems if they didn't run N deficient during flowering. It stresses the plants out, keep your leaves green through flower.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Dec 18, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> People would have less hermie problems if they didn't run N deficient during flowering. It stresses the plants out, keep your leaves green through flower.


Mine didn't start turning yellow until early week 8 of flowering, which is normal for this time of flowering, isn't it?


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Dec 18, 2012)

Swerve said:


> it happens at time when the plant feels it needs to reproduce in order to ensure survival.


Thank you Swerve for chiming in!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 18, 2012)

hey so when are we gonna see another Cali Connection promo? i wanna get some shizzle


----------



## jessica d (Dec 19, 2012)

Swerve said:


> it happens at time when the plant feels it needs to reproduce in order to ensure survival.


ya cops thiefs mit get the plants that yr but nature tries to put them back


----------



## 303xbudman (Dec 20, 2012)

All 6 of my CC SFV OGK IBL seeds sprouted in about 5-6 days. I germinated in soil. You can check them out in my grow journal I also want to note that I received a free sample of the Cali Connection Fast and Furious seeds along with my SFV OGK order. It is suppose to be CC Blackwater x Super Silver Haze I believe. If your reading this Swerve, I appreciate the free seeds.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2013)

I didn't read this thread,just posting that one of my blackwater feminized turned hermie..other 2 mothers are beautiful,but not worth this shitty beaned up crop I gotta deal with now..not impressed,and wish I had listened to the rumors/feedback of all the unsatisfied customers and never bought the seeds..I hope I eat my words and the 2 surving flowering plants produce the best ever,but I'm apprehensive at being optimistic at this point..just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> People would have less hermie problems if they didn't run N deficient during flowering. It stresses the plants out, keep your leaves green through flower.


that or too much nitro and pk spikes.


----------



## jessica d (Jan 10, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> that or too much nitro and pk spikes.


 i
kept the Nitro to them no hermies but no real big buds either. all the other strains around them got bigbuds, OSD didnt grow well for me in canada,, worst in 10 yrs. flowered into nov. which sucks but everything beside them was so much larger nicer and better finished 3-5wk earlier..


----------



## DiscreteMeat (Feb 3, 2013)

Still waiting on my order from the 'Tude... Tell you what, even if my beans sprout marbles? I'm growing them dudes out, harvesting the sex dust, and when I find a clone worth crossing? Then by golly, I'm going to cultivate my own strain. I will not have spent my loot in vain... There will be some booty realized. Word up.

As for sprouting beans... I prefer rock wool. Works like a charm. I sprout with the rock wool cubes moderately drenched in a weak solution... Like 100 ppm or so. Within' a day or two? Wa'allah. I also like rockwool because you can easily tear the rock wool open to peak at the sprout. This is a good method because sprouts that come into contact with fingers tend to not be as successful (first-hand experience lol... pun intended).


----------



## DiscreteMeat (Feb 3, 2013)

There are products that help to arrest hermie development. I had some plants that sprouted nanners... I forget the name of the product but it's a foliar feed. Took about a week to totally arrest the development of the pollen sacks but it work... Some of the buds have underdeveloped pollen sacks but the bud is otherwise just as potent as it would have been.


----------



## thehazeman (Feb 7, 2013)

You know, I really used to love CC gear. I am in the early part of this thread defending him even. And, I def have some garden staples such as the Tahoe which a pack gave me a total SFV OG and a total Tahoe OG pheno and not a single herm in the pack and I have kept these mothers alive for 2 or 3 years. I also kept a CVK plant that was identical to the chem d for a while as well. But I will say I have ran several packs lately that all had hermie issues which was disappointing. And it is definitely not an enviroment issue either as I have plenty of strains at any given time with no issues at all. But my pre 98 bubb bx started as all mutants (much like DJ Shorts gear when they start) and I could not keep up with the balls forming so had to take them all down. And the Julius Ceasar has been the same way with the balls, not mutants. I have one of the JC left that is SoCal Master all the way, but if it doesn't stop spitting male flowers, I will have to cut it too. I have a pack of OSD and a pack of BT that I am almost afraid to run. So much time and effort to go into something I will have to throw out in 6 weeks is a bit discouraging. But like I said, I have plenty of other strains with 0 issues, Blue Dream, Concord Grape Kush, Reserva Privada's Sour Diesel (which after losing one plant that was nice, 9 more beans yielded 0 keepers), 3rd Dimension, and OG #18 in the same room at the moment. So I am a bit bummed out too. Not sure what could be the problem with them though


----------



## Relaxed (Feb 7, 2013)

when did you buy the pre 98 bubba? I heard older packs had issues but are the new ones bought recently?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 7, 2013)

What happened to all those chem 91s that were on the promo ?? Nobody grew those ? 
And the affie ? (Raskal afghan) 

I'm gonna run ONE cc strain b4 June ..I'm leaning towards BT but all that Louie clone story fem cross seems kinda sketch ..

I never ran a Cc bean yet ..I've never had more mixed feelings buying something ..I'm deff not tryna waste my money ..in all honesty if cc beans were like 50-60-70$ + the mixed reviews I would grow and show ..but @ 120 a pack i would never be the Guinea pig 

This doesn't really pertain only to cc gear but pricing lately in the past few yrs is rising on most beans ..I found myself making unethical purchases ..I'm sure most of us have and I'm just tryna not make the same mistakes 2x if I can ..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2013)

With all the swerve drama and shit im 100% done with cc theres just no need to fill the pockets of the likes of swerve
thats my 2cents


----------



## John12 (Feb 7, 2013)

popped two affies from cc. One was a mutant that had branches coming from all the wrong places and ended up being only abt 4 inches tall after 40 days veg and another that ended up with its fan leaves falling off shortly after the third node and grew slower than frozen molasses. No more cc round here.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 7, 2013)

John12 said:


> popped two affies from cc. One was a mutant that had branches coming from all the wrong places and ended up being only abt 4 inches tall after 40 days veg and another that ended up with its fan leaves falling off shortly after the third node and grew slower than frozen molasses. No more cc round here.


Damn smh ..

Yea the drama is wack ..but that's not gonna stop me from buying the fire if its there ..my main things are quality+ pricing ...I could care less if he wants to wear a dress and call himself Susie .lol ..if "Susie" has the fire I'm buying


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck! Theres fire for half the price! Just saying


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 7, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good luck! Theres fire for half the price! Just saying


I hear u and I agree ..and I have lots of fire for half the price ..that was my point ..but I will pay for quality if its there ..people seem to asses quality with high pricing ..and lower quality with the low pricing and it's really not true ...

Like I stated b4 50+60+70$ is my happy medium for seed packs 100$ is usually where I max ..anything I find or don't find will make me happy either way ..don't get me wrong I don't care what a company wants to charge it's there right ..but if ur gonna charge a certain price make sure the quality is there ..


----------



## jojaxx (Feb 7, 2013)

Anybody ever run CC's "sour diesel" ? If so how did it work out ?


----------



## ziggaro (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL so now even the leaves falling off are swerves fault? 

I get a laugh every time I visit this thread..

I am running my selected OSD pheno right now actually. I did have some nanners on one you gotta be careful with stressing them. The one I selected showed leaf variegation and was by far the best, but the others were very good. Some are super skunky funky some are more SVF with a very lemony taste and smell. Lots of pine. Floors my buddies..
Can't go wrong IMO!


----------



## thinn (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn just dropped a c-note on some original sour diesel of course before finding this thread. Knew I shoulda got reserva privadas diesel instead....

But I guess at a $100 them fuckers are goin into the coco til they herm


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 8, 2013)

Noooo although CC has there problems sometimes ..the CC diesel is Wayy better than the reserva diesel ..

But I would have choose RP sour kush or OG18 over both of the diesels


----------



## mrueeda (Feb 8, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Noooo although CC has there problems sometimes ..the CC diesel is WAYYY better than the reserva diesel ..
> 
> But I would have choose RP sour kush or OG18 over both of the diesels


Have you grown all of them ??


----------



## thehazeman (Feb 8, 2013)

The bubba I ran was an older pack actually so maybe that was the issue. But everything else has been last two months. Now the mix pack I ran, was the best damn free seed pack I ever got. Very nice all around and even a weird surprise which almost seemed like the SoCal Master crossed with a very sative leaning strain. Had a incense kushy haze taste and smell. Not super strong though. But everything else I have ran of theirs lately has hermed horribly. 
And I tell ya, I had a good Sour D from Reserva Privada but I didn't keep it. 9 other beans and not a damn thing worth keeping in the bunch. Almost all had no damn smell to them, except the one I didn't save which actually smelled like Death Star and was very potent. But its gone unfortunately. I do like the OG 18 from there. But strength and taste don't compare to my Tahoe from CC.


----------



## JayBlazepiff (Apr 12, 2013)

reserva privada sour diesel is fake dont buy em im from massachusetts and smoke real deal sour diesel and real chemdawg . cc was close to the real but not it and reserva's was so fake its sad . no sour , no skunk , no diesel , no musky musty armpit gym socks smell it was just a rip off had 10 for 10 two phenos both phenos garbage


----------



## mrueeda (Apr 12, 2013)

Reserva Privada sourd is NOT a knock off...they actually used the AJ sourd cut which is insanely dank and the real diesel...the fact is that for some unknown reason they crossed it with g13xhaze to make the male for the bx which was really a stupid choice to stabilize the sour as it completely changed the terpenic profile and introduced much more diversity in the progeny...A skunk or chem based male would have been a much wiser choice...that said if you pop a pack of their sour you would probably end up with very different plants but you could even find some decent sour d reps...it's all about luck..however i would rather take the CC sourd on reservas..


----------



## Dale Earnhardt (Apr 12, 2013)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Alright, so my OSD is in the jars. I've pulled 6.3 from a single under 400w and 5gal container. While all is tits, I have a mind boggling question. How the fuck did I get 8 seeds from it is beyond me. She surely wasn't a hermie and I had no other plants going at that time and she was healthy throughout the entire 15 weeks. Out of quite a few feminized plants I've had, this is a first time I see this. Any thoughts?


Ive had it happen several times,maybe have 5 or 10 seeds on a whole plant and cant find a nanner anywhere.I had one chernobyl pheno that the nanners were covered by extreamly long hairs and allmost impossible to see


----------



## xkushx (Apr 14, 2013)

Swerve said:


> y would u mail order if u got them from harborside???
> 
> chosen what dont u understand.. he said in the video they were tryn to sale their gear on attitude. what gear? the alien something genetics or og genetics.. there is a company already called OG GEnetics they are friends of mine and would love to see a poser tryn to rip them off.. Second talk about rip off My company is the company that released and works with the alien lines only other legit company to do so is raskal...the rest are using seeds they bought from us.. as all my alien gear and lines come directly from OBSOUL33T..
> 3rd u wanna talk rip off hahahah cant they at least come up with their own packaging..lol not my match book style packaging.. lol im the only company in the world with a match book and match box packaging...no copy cat blister packs here...ORiginal just like our lines and our gear all original . the original ogs, the original bubba, the original chem family.. i have been working with the originals since 05...and thats all on the boards my whole history...my cuts n clones


you dont have the south florida og, you dont have gsc and i bet your skunk va cut is as fake as your cookie cut. whats the difference if somebody breeds your genetics and sells them as thier own.. thats exactly what you do! you are selling absooul33ts gear. put the gp down and clean your powder mildew off your plants


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, A clone with nanners with hairs coming out of em. Mom and 1st clone were perfect though. Anyone else seen this happen? Bubba pre 98. Dam confusing and odd.


----------



## xkushx (Apr 14, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> People would have less hermie problems if they didn't run N deficient during flowering. It stresses the plants out, keep your leaves green through flower.


people woudlnt have hermie plants from tcc if tcc knew what they were doing


----------



## althor (Apr 14, 2013)

thinn said:


> Damn just dropped a c-note on some original sour diesel of course before finding this thread. Knew I shoulda got reserva privadas diesel instead....
> 
> But I guess at a $100 them fuckers are goin into the coco til they herm


 Chances are likely you will get a keeper. You may cull a hermie or two but if TCC didn't have fire they wouldn't have anywhere near the rep they have.

It helps you did read this thread so you are going in with eyes wide open. Know they might hermie and be as stress free with them as possible.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just finished some 818 headband was not impressed! And yes there were a few nanners but yield was
horible


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just finished some 818 headband was not impressed! And yes there were a few nanners but yield was
> horible


Were those the regs or fems?

I'm thinking of giving them a run soon just to run thru that pack instead of it staying in the stash


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Were those the regs or fems?
> 
> I'm thinking of giving them a run soon just to run thru that pack instead of it staying in the stash


Was the fems


----------



## JayBlazepiff (Apr 15, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> Reserva Privada sourd is NOT a knock off...they actually used the AJ sourd cut which is insanely dank and the real diesel...the fact is that for some unknown reason they crossed it with g13xhaze to make the male for the bx which was really a stupid choice to stabilize the sour as it completely changed the terpenic profile and introduced much more diversity in the progeny...A skunk or chem based male would have been a much wiser choice...that said if you pop a pack of their sour you would probably end up with very different plants but you could even find some decent sour d reps...it's all about luck..however i would rather take the CC sourd on reservas..



i ran the cali connection fem it was way closer to the real sour diesel then reserva privada and i have a buddy with the real clone but he dosnt sell the clone he will only sell buds . i have two packs of cali connection regs never ran em but ima give em a go .


----------



## JayBlazepiff (Apr 15, 2013)

some massachusetts sour diesel Not reserva not caliconnection . this is the clone only


----------



## RedMan420 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been growin a Sour d clone for the last 10yrs , my crew we call her Nor Cal Sour Deez , and I recently started some sour d fem seeds from cc , and so far it doesnt look anything like my clone , it is really stinky tho , smells like Sour but so far doesn't look like her.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2013)

There's some phenos that range out into the sfv from those cc beans, but that's to be expected I would think. Wish I could snap a clip off ya!


----------



## Progrow29 (Aug 16, 2013)

I really do feel for you all..now I've done alot of research to see if cc is any good...and I've seen terrible reviews and great reviews. An I gotta say blackwater is te truth ..although I got no purple pheno at all I swear this is some of the dankest stuf I've ever had..I finally got to taste some sfv og in iits best form..maybe because it was grown to perfection or the gentics are that good ..all I'm saying is if I were able to..I would clone 10
Off of 5 mothers, and 10 more of those 50 lol..I cannot wait to run more cc stuff..riserva privada kandy kush, skywalker kush..g 13 blueberry gum ..cc Girl Scout cookies, positronics jack Diesle , and green house super lemon haze are strains everybody should try once ..man they did great with those strains!!


----------



## luk e bag (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know if you'll see this or reply but I figured I'd go straight to the source on this one. Old thread I know..
I can't find the chem 4 og anywhere locally here in socal anymore. I have loved every thing I've ever grown from CC; my fav's are tahoe and chem 4 og...sooooo dank!. Never had a hermie issue, all great potency/germination etc. So, I'm a fan. 
Here is my question: I got two packs of the chem 4 og and grew out the 12 biggest darkest seeds last year. They yielded 2lbs++ each outside with potency that was far stronger than the indoor GSC and Scotts og I ran. I plan to run this strain again but my last 8 seeds are tiny and white-ish. I soaked 2 of them, they sank..on the heating pad now with sprouts. They are frigging small but they're gonna germ. Will these tiny seeds still produce such huge plants or are they destined to be runts? Its not something I've thought much about. I've run tiny s1 seeds from og bagseed that were dank as fuck but they were definitely smaller and less vigorous than their parent clones. I'm only popping 2 because I love this strain. I'll save the last 6 to make a cross with deadhead and chem valley kush. I figure if all these chems are really related then it might make a great cross. Don't worry I give credit where its due.. if I create some monster chem/sfv beast you'll get your credit. Ok..I'm ranting. Will these small seeds still make beast plants? Is chem 4 og still around at any socal dispensaries? Do the chems cross well together? I had something called underdawg which I believe was chem 91 x chem d it was pretty impressive..and I think it was the apothecary cut which is nowhere close to the skunk va chem 91 imho.


Swerve said:


> they say chem 4og. which means they are Chem 4(clone only X sfv ogk f5). they are not the same as the chem 4.. if you read up on the chem 4 its a bx1 to the chem 4 clone( so the chem 4 make up is chem 4 X chem 4 og(chem 4 leaning pheno male)...... thats why its chem 4 not chem 4 og...2 different strains. all together....runt seeds are you talking smaller seeds size? thats due to calyx size and i use 1k lights to make seeds but will be moving to 4-600's to allow for a larger calyx to develop thus making larger seeds. as the smaller seeds are due to compact tight nugs they grow in... instead of airy spread out calyx's...
> 
> i dont know what people spend so and saying you were Con'd into something is funny as noone put a gun to your head and made you purchase anything you made the choice to buy them off of good report so how were you con'd, if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> and you want me to replace seeds because you dont want them or like what you read from people who have no experience with them half the time.? how can i do that when you got them from a retailer. i dont know who ordered what and from where.... so you would have to go to the retailer and ask them to replace the seeds because you dont like them...cuz that makes sense...you say your growing some and they are doing good yet you dont want the seeds...


----------



## rancho (Jun 29, 2014)

i was on this tread 2 years ago to tell peoples what happening whit my cc beans and after reading some parts of the tread later, the big clap of Swerve talking but never helping anybody , i just laugh a lot ....please dont buy cc seeds you pollute the gene pool with all this hermie issues!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 30, 2014)

rancho said:


> i was on this tread 2 years ago to tell peoples what happening whit my cc beans and after reading some parts of the tread later, the big clap of Swerve talking but never helping anybody , i just laugh a lot ....please dont buy cc seeds you pollute the gene pool with all this hermie issues!


Way to raise the dead


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

i gota say that ogees are very finakie if you fuck up with the light leak just a lil bit your fucked that the truth make shure your light leaks are under control even a key hole will bust a nut in your room or tent or what ever your on


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 30, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i gota say that ogees are very finakie if you fuck up with the light leak just a lil bit your fucked that the truth make shure your light leaks are under control even a key hole will bust a nut in your room or tent or what ever your on


dat busted nut ruins everything


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 30, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> dat busted nut ruins everything


I wouldn't start my day without one though.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I wouldn't start my day without one though.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Dec 15, 2014)

Swerve said:


> jedi kush is deathstar X sfv ogk f5 male thats spot onto og i just got my male back from 2 yrs of being held hostage.. so no autoflower bullshit issues. i havent seen many hermie reports considering we gave away 1500 free seed packs.. so obviously not to much of an issue.. and anyone who gets 90% hermie from any pack of seeds look at your flowering environment u got some issues there... try to run sealed room like most. better control over the whole environment
> 
> look at the reports people all the bs was from 2 years ago. litterally now..
> 
> and for the record the LA Affie clone i have came from Ograskal its his afghani kush aka la affie clone i use.I have for years since he gave it to me... it has absolutely NOT A FUCKING DAM THING TO DO WITH LA CONFIDENTAIL aside from being a suspected parent. i didnt get it from DNA has nothing to do with DNA.. so please understand when growing my LA AFFIE and LA confidentail side by side you will see a big difference...


Hey whats up, question bout a pack of reg jedi kush i bought. So all popped but 7 were males and three were severely deformed retarts. Emailed on cc website with no response. Just sucks spending 100 w not 1 plant to try out. I have ordered 3 single reg deadheads all males and 2 larry regs got 1 fem 1 male n fem was fire. As for fem seeds all 6 my strawberry ogs popped 5 real nice lookin all way unique n dif though almost done in bud other 1 grew real real small tossed it. Btw can u confirm genetics r bb#3 × tahoe, no info online really, attitude doesnt have i bought from local dispensary. Running fem pack of the gsc now, all popped in 2 days and r straight beasts, 8" tall w stalks bigger than pencils, healthy huge leafs, 6 sets of branches already just grow kinda slow like the description says. Thinkin bout the 22 fems next. Any help on the jedis appreciated though, id like to try but aint droppin $ on another pack w that experience. I use botanicare coco plugs n Everything pops...usually 1out 3 at least is female so kinda freak shit didnt get 1 female from 10 pack unless one of the tards was, but i toss them if theyre mutated as bad as those 3 were. Any help appreciated thanks, peace.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2014)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Hey whats up, question bout a pack of reg jedi kush i bought. So all popped but 7 were males and three were severely deformed retarts. Emailed on cc website with no response. Just sucks spending 100 w not 1 plant to try out. I have ordered 3 single reg deadheads all males and 2 larry regs got 1 fem 1 male n fem was fire. As for fem seeds all 6 my strawberry ogs popped 5 real nice lookin all way unique n dif though almost done in bud other 1 grew real real small tossed it. Btw can u confirm genetics r bb#3 × tahoe, no info online really, attitude doesnt have i bought from local dispensary. Running fem pack of the gsc now, all popped in 2 days and r straight beasts, 8" tall w stalks bigger than pencils, healthy huge leafs, 6 sets of branches already just grow kinda slow like the description says. Thinkin bout the 22 fems next. Any help on the jedis appreciated though, id like to try but aint droppin $ on another pack w that experience. I use botanicare coco plugs n Everything pops...usually 1out 3 at least is female so kinda freak shit didnt get 1 female from 10 pack unless one of the tards was, but i toss them if theyre mutated as bad as those 3 were. Any help appreciated thanks, peace.


 swerve hasn't been around here in quite awhile m8..


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Dec 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> swerve hasn't been around here in quite awhile m8..


Ah i see. Thanks for the info man. 1st thread ive ever wrote in, just searched google looking for ppl experience w the straw og n lead me here n seen swerve responded on here so just figured id ask bout the jedi.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2014)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Ah i see. Thanks for the info man. 1st thread ive ever wrote in, just searched google looking for ppl experience w the straw og n lead me here n seen swerve responded on here so just figured id ask bout the jedi.


 i know a lot of people have had issues with the jedi, and a lot of problems with cc newer stuff tbh.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2014)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Ah i see. Thanks for the info man. 1st thread ive ever wrote in, just searched google looking for ppl experience w the straw og n lead me here n seen swerve responded on here so just figured id ask bout the jedi.


CC is one of the most triumphant cash grabs to ever grace the seed business. While there is treasure to be found there is a hell of a lot of dirty water to tread through to find that one. I wouldn't pop another cali connect bean if it was the last one in my stash. I just got a freebie recently and though it was tempting as fuck to pop it I said hell no. You don't wanna waste 2 or 3 months of your life to find out that you got seeds in your crop, or worse ... microseeds.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Dec 19, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> CC is one of the most triumphant cash grabs to ever grace the seed business. While there is treasure to be found there is a hell of a lot of dirty water to tread through to find that one. I wouldn't pop another cali connect bean if it was the last one in my stash. I just got a freebie recently and though it was tempting as fuck to pop it I said hell no. You don't wanna waste 2 or 3 months of your life to find out that you got seeds in your crop, or worse ... microseeds.





Thecouchlock said:


> CC is one of the most triumphant cash grabs to ever grace the seed business. While there is treasure to be found there is a hell of a lot of dirty water to tread through to find that one. I wouldn't pop another cali connect bean if it was the last one in my stash. I just got a freebie recently and though it was tempting as fuck to pop it I said hell no. You don't wanna waste 2 or 3 months of your life to find out that you got seeds in your crop, or worse ... microseeds.


Ya im not trying anymore cc unless they replace my jedis. My local club just started carrying Norstar seeds, Bubba Fresh will be my next kind i buy


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape Kush plant was so trash I turned the whole thing into hash


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 12, 2015)

ganjaman87 said:


> Grape Kush plant was so trash I turned the whole thing into hash


What a friggin let down, those were the new freebies he sent out too. I wonder if Swerve is ever going to show his face again, I would assume not since no one here is his friend.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 12, 2015)

how about the deadhead og from a few yrs back? 

that still a good og, sittin on 4 regs


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jan 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What a friggin let down, those were the new freebies he sent out too. I wonder if Swerve is ever going to show his face again, I would assume not since no one here is his friend.


Shit hermied to high hell, Im talkin bananas EVERYWHERE! even after picking em off they just grew right back....Bud was straight fluff.....Made some bomb ass hash though


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2015)

ganjaman87 said:


> Grape Kush plant was so trash I turned the whole thing into hash


Wow which one was that the rom x bubba cross..
From what it looks like now its grab every cut hit it and put it out let the CUSTOMERS TEST. 

@Swerve need to get your shit together man.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

I know where I can get a fire cut of some Tahoe OG, no hermie traits, but there is no telling how many seeds these people popped to get that 1 fire strain, but CC got some fire genetics you just got to find the right keeper and then keep it alive and clone off of it, just like any breeder there will be winners and losers.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jan 12, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wow which one was that the rom x bubba cross..
> From what it looks like now its grab every cut hit it and put it out let the CUSTOMERS TEST.
> 
> @Swerve need to get your shit together man.


Yup, thats it. Super high yielder if it weren't fluff....Meanwhile the Sincity PLatinum Delight grown right beside it was DAAAANK and Dense! I defended CC for a long ass time, but I think I am moving on after this run lol they tried to tell me smh I guess I was just getting lucky. I have Grape OG in flower right now so we will see how it turns out. It hermied on me in DWC so I cloned and put it in soil to see what the problem really was. Oh yeah I did the same to the Grape Kush and he started growing balls in soil too smfh


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I know where I can get a fire cut of some Tahoe OG, no hermie traits, but there is no telling how many seeds these people popped to get that 1 fire strain, but CC got some fire genetics you just got to find the right keeper and then keep it alive and clone off of it, just like any breeder there will be winners and losers.


Yeah the 91 Chem from CC was nice, but even it hermied on me a couple times. I have purple Chem and Grape OG growing already so I wont kill them, but after this Im not messing with CC anymore.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not defending him all I said was there are good cuts of his genetics out there you just got to know where to go. I don't buy their seeds nor would I as I have stated earlier, there will be winners in packs of CC seeds but how many packs do you have to go through to find those seeds is a whole different topic. I do know a lot of dispensaries that carry Tahoe OG as a staple though...and it is a great strain if you get the right cut of it, he might not be a great breeder but sometimes the plants can shine even in the worst conditions.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm not defending him all I said was there are good cuts of his genetics out there you just got to know where to go. I don't buy their seeds nor would I as I have stated earlier, there will be winners in packs of CC seeds but how many packs do you have to go through to find those seeds is a whole different topic. I do know a lot of dispensaries that carry Tahoe OG as a staple though...and it is a great strain if you get the right cut of it, he might not be a great breeder but sometimes the plants can shine even in the worst conditions.


Other breeders I only have to pop 1 pack to find a plant that is suitable, so as far as I am concerned he carries a bunch of garbage that isn't worth the price of admission.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 12, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> From what it looks like now its grab every cut hit it and put it out let the CUSTOMERS TEST.
> 
> @Swerve need to get your shit together man.


QFT!!!


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 12, 2015)

ganjaman87 said:


> Grape Kush plant was so trash I turned the whole thing into hash


Sucks just put 2 down in jiffy's.
1 came up nice,1 never came up.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 12, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Sucks just put 2 down in jiffy's.
> 1 came up nice,1 never came up.


If you have something else I would toss that thing in the toilet as a sacrifice.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If you have something else I would toss that thing in the toilet as a sacrifice.


After reading all this nanner shit im tempted, but I just feel sorry for the little what ever its gonna be.
I like to pop a few fems for back up if I get a little scared. It was free soooo. Looked good in the picture anyway.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 13, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> After reading all this nanner shit im tempted, but I just feel sorry for the little what ever its gonna be.
> I like to pop a few fems for back up if I get a little scared. It was free soooo. Looked good in the picture anyway.


That is the thing though, its like a loaded freebie. I gave mine away a month ago so I wouldn't find myself in this situation. It is hard for me to cull a plant from the garden but 8-12 weeks is not worth growing a plant that could potentially ruin the whole garden. And if you got seeds from it you probably wouldn't wanna grow them out cuz they have the hermdog trait.

BUT if you do follow through with it please make a journal so we can see if you are successful it will counter the claims of the unsuccessful.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That is the thing though, its like a loaded freebie. I gave mine away a month ago so I wouldn't find myself in this situation. It is hard for me to cull a plant from the garden but 8-12 weeks is not worth growing a plant that could potentially ruin the whole garden. And if you got seeds from it you probably wouldn't wanna grow them out cuz they have the hermdog trait.
> 
> BUT if you do follow through with it please make a journal so we can see if you are successful it will counter the claims of the unsuccessful.


Im thinking I will do a journal on them. I have to give them a chance at least. Ya just never know. Never did a journal yet. Think I have my grow room and growing dialed in good enough now so maybe I should.
While im at it I will make a journal of my 2 Lucky Charms too that are about a week old.


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (Mar 5, 2016)

I have tried headband 818 and it's amazing I am now running strawberry og what is frosty as hell and actually smells like strawberry it's real nice


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 5, 2016)

Cali connection fortune cookies...lol,, 2013 stock,,other phenos were trash, this ones real minty and sticky as hell, I wouldn't buy there packs though,terrible germ rates everytime I buy em, my buddy has a mother of this or I wouldn't f with it


----------



## Headadead (Mar 5, 2016)

I just had a sfv 6 pack containing three giant beans and 3 smallish. The 3 giant seeds never so much as cracked. The 3 small were fantastic. I think the big ones were so thick that the little baby pot plant inside just couldn't bust out. Frustrating, but that's the f'n way she goes sometimes. Won't stop me from using cc again.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 5, 2016)

There's fire in ccs gear.

there's also Hermies and duds and immature seeds. Generally just unstable genetics. 

That being said, swerve does have(or had) some awesome cuts i.e. Tahoe and sfv. Doesn't always do a good job crossing them. So while you might find a keeper 1/10 times, there are other breeders out there with better/more stable gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There's fire in ccs gear.
> 
> there's also Hermies and duds and immature seeds. Generally just unstable genetics.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, i popped 4 grape kush and had 3 different phenos, and two of the 4 hermed on me....and i have some alien og on the way, fml


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 5, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> I agree with this, i popped 4 grape kush and had 3 different phenos, and two of the 4 hermed on me....and i have some alien og on the way, fml


I ran a bunch of the Tahoe and Buddha Tahoe trying to find one similar to my (elite Tahoe)cut but hopefully yielding better. Took me ~20 to find three that seemed like they could be good. The first two ended up too much like Louis or sfv(whatever male he use at that point) and lost too much potency. The 3rd was almost perfect but did lot yield enough better to keep it over my original Tahoe. Popped another one a week ago along with a seed of my cut with a male from ccs Buddha Tahoe. We'll see how these turn out shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonius (Sep 4, 2018)

Swerve said:


> WOW i even offered to repaced your gear.. ... bash away ..lol if u have any issues with my gear hit me up if you wanna be a kid awesome...you find and hit me up and we fix issues.
> 
> 
> simple we offer guarantees on germination....


I ordered pre98 bubba and got la affie and larry what gives but i must say I got twice the seeds i ordered tried to get corrected to no avail but my money was refunded


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 4, 2018)

Cali connects Blue Dream haze is the real deal. 90% from seed to get the blueberry pie pheno. I have also had preliminary success with their now discontinued California Dreaming, which is SFV OG x scrog SSH


----------

